# *****************, London : Part 24



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Hello on part 24- 

Hope everyone is ok- and enjoying a lazy saturday- 

Kate x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies, just a quick one from me

Kate - hope your having a lovely weekend hon   

Elvie -Glad you are having another go in jan hon  , hope all goes great   

MM - cramping pains are a good sign hon so they say, hoping its implantation for your embie / s  !!!  hope 2ww goes quick for you  . Yer billing not there strong point    you do have to double check stuff...

Claire - sorry that your other embie didn't make freezing       for your two pumpkins (love that) lots of     that 2ww goes quick hon.  Glad your mum's been spoiling you thats so lovely, don't blame you for taking it easy xx

Molly -  great that 9 embies have fertilised thats fantastic news    that they divide perfectly and ET goes great hon 

MissTI - lots of    

Hello lollypop, fozi, rex, vicky, 24hours, mami, kd74, vm, and everyone else forgotton to mention, have a lovely weekend girls  .

AFM - Me and DH are going to my brothers and his wife for dinner and firework display tonight, but me and DH are big Xfactor fans so we want to stay in and watch that.... how sad are we , will have to try and persuade them to stay in rather than watching fireworks.  I am feeling a lot more positive about things, its just the 2WW makes you go a bit nuts sometimes , I have been getting cramping pains (like AF) so hoping thats a good sign and maybe its embie implanting..DH is being really sweet and very 
positive keeps coming over to my belly and kissing it and talking to "peanut1 " and "peanut2" as he calls them and keeps saying he has a feeling I am having twins (what is he like, he does make me laugh!!  )   .. Anyway we will just have to wait and see what happens... feel like I am waiting months not days.. 

lots of love
jennyxxx


----------



## MissTI

Hi Ladies, 

Thanks you so much for all your good wishes, it really means a lot.  Just bookmarking the page so I don't loose you.  Will probably not be posting much but will be lurking in the backround keeping up with everyones progress...
x
x


----------



## kdb

MissTi   xoxo

Sweetdreams - that's so cute about your DH calling them peanuts   How would you feel about twins??!  Make sure you keep warm tonight if you do go out to watch the fireworks!

 to everyone, and  for a -blessed new thread!

xoxo


----------



## elvie

Jenny - ha ha at your dh preferring to watch X Factor - it's such compulsive viewing and I can't wait for it! 

Molly - that's really sweet of you. Any updates on your embies? Are they hoping to get them to Blastocysts? 

Bit confused tonight as SIL announced she is expecting her second baby and I'm feeling happy for them but a bit sad. It's just bad timing as it's only three days since our tx got cancelled.
Luckily they didn't know about our tx as I wouldn't want them to feel awkward or like they have to tread on eggshells. 

Hi to everyone else! 
I'm a bit cr*p at personals sorry! 
L


----------



## molly097

definitley staying in for the x factor!

This morning's call was positive from the embryologist - all embies have divided some more than others and so far I have 3 embies that are good quality, 5 average and one below average - so here is hoping they all get stronger. 

Still feeling a bit weak and achy from the ec, but gradually feeling better. 

hope everybody is enjoying their weekends. 

x


----------



## elvie

Molly, am thinking ahead to Jan but can you PM me and give me the details of the chemist you get your drugs from and how it works.

Really great news re your embies. 

Get well soon from your EC. 

Weirdly SIL's pg has made me more committed to doing the fresh cycle asap. 

Can anyone tell me, if you have a failed cycle is that follow-up consultation they go on about free or do they charge the usual £200!?


----------



## Rex

Hi All, wow the new home has made my catching up easy! yeah!

Elvie, they don't charge for follow ups (thank goodness), just in case you want to expore options on where to get drugs, there is a very good link on FF.  Great positive start to 2010 for you.

Molly, great news from the embryologist, got my fingers crossed for you. 

MM, Jenny - hope the 2ww going well.  Watching the x-factor sounds like a great way to spend Sat night.  

Miss Ti -  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## missmunro

Just a quick one from the park, bookmarking.

All quiet with me, no cramping/pains, boobs getting less sore by the day.

I couldn't feel less pregnant!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everyone. I'm off to do a bit of flea market shopping in search of christening present for my niece.

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning everyone,

How's it all going?

Molly.....fab news from the embryologist...fingers crossed that they are all growing nicely. Hope you feel better today.

MM......I'm so jelous....flea market shopping in Paris, I so want to be doing that now....have a lovely sunday. I too couldn't feel less pregnant, I know it doesn't mean anything but I just want to feel something!!!

Elvie....look at you all positive and looking to a new year and a fresh start...thats great hon. Just thought I'd let you kow that I got my drugs from Healthcare at Home and they were really good, and it saved us £800!!!

SD.....Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too mad!! Your dh sounds so sweet, talking to the peanuts!! We keep talking to our pumpkins and I keep trying to see if the dog seems to have any of that intuition people talk about, when he's sitting next to me with his head near my belly. He's a french bulldog though....so stupid doesn't quite cover it!!.....but he is the best dog in the world!

Livity....How are you? hope you're having a lovely weekend.

Missti....Hope you are feeling ok hon and having a lovely weekend.

Rex......Hi, hope you're having a good weekend.

Hi to everyone else. 
Hope everyone that went to fireworks enjoyed them.....we stayed in and watch the fight....brill!!!

As I said earlier I'm not really having any symptoms at all, keep getting slight period like twinges but I'm hoping that's normal. As much as I am staying positive I keep thinking what if it doesn't work!!!
Then I find myself geeting carried away and thinking what pram etc I'd have.....I don't think about names....I've known those for years!!!! I know it's silly......hope I'm not the only one!!!
I'm staying in today all snuggly on the sofa, might do some baking later. Went shopping yeaterday and bought loads of stuff to make loads of nice biscuits and cakes etc for my hubby to take to work next week. If I'm not working I like to bake so I don't get too bored!!

Have a lovely Sunday girls.

Claire.x


----------



## ceci.bee

hello everyone just bookmarking so I can keep following you all!
SD nearly there hun sorry you are going   Dh sounds like such a sweetie and hope you enjoyed the xfactor - I couldn't help but laugh at the twins the rest of them are so serious its not that entertaining without them, but am not voting don't worry! 
missT   
Molly good luck with embies and going for ET this week thinking of you hun

Am flying to NYC on the 23rd - not long now! start injecting DR drugs on Friday eek v exciting but v scary too....
love and   to everyone for BFPs this autumn
C


----------



## vicks67

Evening All!
Ceciliab-How exciting! Good luck with DR!

Rex-How have you been? We missed you on Wednesday! Have you had a follow up visit at CRGH? Any plans?

Mrs CC-Yes it does some weird things to your mind! We're all allowed to dream though!

Elvie- I know what you mean about SIL, my 2 brothers and sister have all had babies in the last year, thats now 7 nephews and nieces, I'm hoping we get to produce number 8, but i think i'll have competition!

Molly097-Fab news on the embies-look forward to hearing the next update!

mm-flea market sounds fab, got my nephews christening in a few weeks, no idea what to get him

Kate-how you gping with your mega dose oestrogens!

MissT-  

Jo1105-fab to meet you yesterday-may see you tuesday!

Love to all the other 2ww ers!

AFM-AF came and have dilapan booked for tuesday-hopefully won't pass out this time! Went to fertility show yesterday- interesting talk on donor eggs, and a couple of interesting clinics, but don't think there was anything earth shattering!
Have a good week all!
Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Haven't been around for a few days so have had lots to catch up on.

Elvie - sorry to hear you didn't make it through to ET, but fingers crossed for a better 2010!  

Jo - well done on all your eggs!  What dose were you on?

Miss Ti - I was really sad to read about what has happened to you - I can't really add anything more than what all the other girls have said, but it must be horrible for you.  I hope you are taking care of yourself  

MissM and Mrs CC - how is the 2ww going?  

Vicks - interested to hear about Dilapan - have read a bit about it and wondered what it would be like.  My first ET was really awkward so maybe it could help?

Hello to everyone else I have missed...  

AFM - have been spoiling myself this weekend with a bit of retail therapy, but town was soooo busy with Christmas shoppers already.  Feel positive this week as have first consulation on Tuesday - keen to get going on IVF no.2 asap - fingers crossed - but worried Christmas will get in the way - does anyone know if the hospital is still doing cycles over December?


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Rex- good to hear from you- hope you are doing ok- 

MissMunro- hope Paris is lovely and you have a calm/happy week 2 of your 2ww- 

Sweetdreams- hope your PMA stays with you- and you also have a good second week

Mrs CC- ditto on the calm and positive week 2- am thinking of you. 

Vicks- glad fertility show had some interesting things. really good luck for tues- hopefully they'll give you a bed to start with so you can avoid the faint thing! 

Molly am thinking of your embies still growing and dividing well - when is your transfer? 

Louise not sure about christmas but they seem to work most days- good luck. 

MissT- am thinking of you hun,    

Big hello to everyone else.  

AFM- I've the most lazy weekend  ever with a friends engagement do last night which has been lovely. Am doing ok on all the oestrogen- feel a bit emotional in a welling up sort of way at silly things but think that may be just thinking about the treatment, 
I'm at the clinic tomorrow for a scan at 10.15- so fingers crossed for a nice thick lining- I'll wear my very bright pink scarf so if anyone is there do say hello. 

love 

Kate x


----------



## missmunro

Morning everyone ...

 I must be pregnant, have only just discovered I have my t-shirt on inside out AND back to front ...

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC

Ha ha.....baby brain starting already!!


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girlies,

Had a very busy w/end so no activity online...

I've done something really stupid! I was supposed to take the last Primolut tablet on the 5th Nov (day 25) but somehow got it into my head that it was the 8th that I had to stop...so now I've mucked up my cycle and it's probably all buggered!  

Love to all

Px


----------



## vicks67

Lollypop, although they say 25 days for the primolut, they ask you to stop on a specific day usually a weekend or monday I think, so you're probably fine. I had to keep going for almost an extra week.
Vicky


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi 

Hope you don't mind me butting in here but I'm a newbie and looking to chat to other people who are having fertility treatment at UCH. Hopefully this thread is the right one.

Me and my DH have been TTC for nearly 3 years, we're both 37yrs old. Just under 2 years ago we started undergoing tests and after much poking and prodding they discovered that i suffered with PCOS, didn't ovulate and had a septate uterus. In the past year I have had an operation at UCH to rectify the uterus which seems to have been successful.

To cut a long story short i am about to start IUI in the next week or so and although i am excited about this next stage in what has been an emotional journey i am also feeling anxious and scared I guess it's all so real now and I'm absolutely terrified that it won't be successful. I know I must remain positive, but some days seem to be easier than others. At the moment I seem to be really down about it all and I'm desperately trying to find some light as I am generally a happy and upbeat person.

I guess what I'm looking for is some words of wisdom, advice and some good old fashioned support from other people in a similar position who are also undergoing TTC at UCH.

Thanks for listening,
Sarah


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Sarah,

Welcome. We are all in the same boat here and understand what you are going through so I'm sure you'll find lots of support and advice from the girls.

It is normal to feel down or emotional or confused and it's better out than in...we are here for you.

Px


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Lollypop,

Thanks for your message, it's nice to have support from others in a similiar situation.

Sarahx


----------



## molly097

Thanks for all the best wishes. Waiting for the call tomorrow which will hopefully say we have reached Blastocyst which means we will be in tomorrow afternoon for the transfer. The call yesterday was still positive with 7 of my embryos in the top two quality. 

Fingers crossed. 

Mol x


----------



## fozi

Just poppingin to make sure that i kep up with all you lovely ladies.

Sarah- welcome!!! we can all totally relate to the emotions you must be going through. wishing you the best of luck with your treatment.

Hello to everyone

Cecilia   so glad that you are keeping us posted re; your treatment. 


love Fozi


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Hooray for the embryos- hope you have a lovely smooth transfer Molly, 

Hi to Scaralooloo, good luck with everything. 

Lollypop- I would second what Vicks said- its fine to continue the primulot a bit- I did last time as it clashed with a holiday. 

I had a wobble today at the clinic- scan was fine and transfer will be next tuesday ( would have been mon but that's crazy busy already) I was talking to the nurse and getting my prescription done when suddenly got all overwhelmed- said I'm feeling quite emotional and then couldn't stop crying- and since then have been crying on and off all day- I think it is partly the oestrogen and partly the fear of another cycle not working( and also of the horrible gestone). Also just before appointment was talking to a lovely girl who had her sixth month old with her and who was going for FET to have a sibling. It dawned on me that if my first cancelled cycle had worked I would have had a sixth month old by now. It has just been one of those days where it has all got on top of me- 

The nurse was great but it was really embarassing as I just couldn't stop- then went and cried on my cousin and came home and cried on Chris. To top it off after leaving clinic and on way to my cousins in St Albans I realised that the remains of my nasal spray which I'd thought would do next 2 days pre gestone had leaked everywhere so had to phone clinic and go back on my way home- and get another bottle at stupid clinic cost.... 

Sorry for the moany post just needed to let it out. 

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned   hope you have had much nicer days.

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

Kate-sounds like a hell of a day! I've had days like that, best let it all out, I say! lots of  

Molly-well done, sounds fab!

AFM-Having said recently I was hoping Will and I would be the ones to produce grandchild number 8, it seems like my brother has pipped us to it! SIL is 9 weeks pregnant with number 2. I hope this is the start of something positive and our little blasto-boy (Frostie) does well for us this month!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

Hi Vicks
Thanks for the hugs,  here's to blasto boy number 9!! Sounds like a new superhero... " and coming to a uterus near you its... (drumroll) BLASTO BOY... equipped with incredible burrrowing powers and the ability to withstand deep freeze... he's ready for the next nine months.....and beyond"

have to say the thought of blasto boy has made me giggle- and that's a definite step up from crying!! 

Kate x


----------



## jo_11

Hey all,

A new thread but already two pages long, you chatty girls  

Vicky:  Lovely to meet you on Saturday too.  And I may see you tomorrow... I'll be there with DH.  Apparently the DNA fragmentation's back but the karotype's not; they've suggested we go in anyway (just hope I don't have to have another appointment re the karotype).  Good news about SIL preggers; let's hope it's catching... as Tony the Tiger said "Frosties are grrreat!".  Sorry, terrible joke.

Kate:  As Vicky says, better out than in... I embarrassingly spent my first consultation in floods; no idea where it came from, am sure Ranieri thinks I'm an emotional wreck.     Ha ha, lovely BlastoBoy, yey  

Lollipop:  Afraid I don't know about primulot but Kate and Vicky's words sound encouraging.  

Molly:  OMG, 7 top quality; you must be over the moon!

Sarah:  Welcome to this site, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.  I find it massively helpful to read through all the angst and concerns and realise that I'm not totally    There's a couple of girls on here going through IUI at the mo.

Louise:  Hey, my last post wasn't the number of eggs, it was my antral follicle count on day 3, which was 12 follicles.  When I cycled in September, I had 8 folicles... not sure how I can only get 8 through drugs but 12 without... actually not sure there's a relationship between the two.  Must ask tomorrow!

To everyone else:   

Jo
x


----------



## missmunro

Morning ladies

Kate ... big hug from me. Some days just get you like that - do you feel better for it? St Albans is where I come in from - my family are around there, and my house (now rented out).

Sarah ... welcome to the thread, it is such a great resource - everyone keeps saying they don't know what they would do without it. It's normal to be nervous, especially for your first treatment. But the fact that you're actually doing something to get where you want to be is something to be proud of. We've all wobbled over time, it is such an emotional thing to be doing. That's when FF can be really reassuring, and maybe even make you laugh (thanks Vicks & Kate!)

Molly congratulations on those embryos - it's all looking so good!

CeciliaB ... wow, it must be conducive to be doing your treatment in NY, how exciting. All that retail therapy, not to mention it is a beautiful time of year esp if you can get out of town a bit. Good luck with the DR. 

Jo ... I was thinking about the same thing. I think the drugs make you produce more eggs/mature follicles from the antral follicles that you start with - but I don't think they can make you produce more antral follicles. 

Vicks ... wow, babies everywhere. Sometimes it's hard, but my (wacky) theory is that if you surround yourself as much as possible with babies and kids maybe your body starts to tune into that and will be more conducive to producing one itself! 

Hello to everyone else.

Update on me. Either AF is coming early or something is going on. Definite 'AF-round-the-corner' feelings in my tummy. Keep your fingers crossed for me that it is the latter, and she stays away.

mm


----------



## livity k

good luck Miss Munro- have everything crossed for you- btw your t-shirt story made me laugh a lot yesterday- 

Kate x


----------



## Scaralooloo

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your messages and words of advice it's much appreciated 

Just waiting for my AF which is due tomorrow then I can start taking the Clomid tablets and then watch this space...  

Lots of positivive energy and hugs to all you other ladies        

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## 24hours

hello everyone,
how can there be so much activity here? everytime I connect there are 2-3 more pages    

MISSTI, i'm thinking of you.       . give me a call if there's anything i can do for you.

Saralooloo, welcome! this place is great for support and a bit of distraction not to feel sorry about yourself too much. I wish you the best with your tx  

Missm, you must be coing nuts at this point! i can see for the tshirt thing  . you made me laugh  . let's hope all those crumps area good sign!!!

Lollypop, sorry I cannot help you with the primolut. i've just had it once and they made me stop almost inmediately, don't know why... but i'm sure the others girls' advice is great!

vics, glad AF came so you can start!!! so exciting about your frostie... hopefuly this time will take. fosties are champions of survival! they'll beat all SILs.  

same for you livity! i had a huge laugh about your hero story. i'm sorry you had a bad day, but really blame all those meds. i spent all my last cycle crying and feeling miserable when it's not my style at all  
we may see each other on tuesday. i'll be there for my 10w scan  

molly, what a champion! let's see what happens today, but it cannot be bad. 7!!!! fingers crossed for your ET

Vm, mami, you must be havign your scans soon, right? i don't know why i have to wait to week 10... keep me updated!

jo, rex, sweetdreams, fozi, etc. big kiss to everyone else.


----------



## vicks67

Hi-I'm writing to you from CRGH-I've taken refuge in the cafe because its a mad house out there! Dilapan is in situ-11/2hours in and still up right so must be good! 

Kate-hope you feel better, have an image of my little balsto boy with a cape on! Did giggle!

MM-Hope AF stays away, from what I can gather its pretty common to have AF type pains whether you're pregnant or not, so fingers crossed.

24hours, hope scan goes well

Molly-hope ET goes well, you may be in there now for all I know, so fingers crossed!

Jo-will try and look out for you, hope appointment goes well, let us know how it went.

Scaralooloo-Welcome to the mad house! You'll find the support you need on here, we all feel the same at one time or another.

Love to Mrs CC, fozi, MissT, Rex, Sweetdreams, VM, Ceciliab, lollypop and anyone else I might have missed!

Vicky


----------



## livity k

Hi Vicks, 

Yeah for the uprightness but poor you for the wait, there were a couple of girls in yest for dilapan- not looking too comfy in the waiting room- they need some sofas! 

Have you had a portugese custard tart yet- highly recommended them- and would take up at least 5mins in eating- 

I had no supply work today but it has been useful as I've spent the morning on the phone sorting out drugs deliveries etc- central homecare are fab and the clinic faxed them the prescription. The emotional ness of yesterday seems to have gone just feel knackered now. My dad is about to come round for lunch as he's working in Wandsworth so I'm looking forward to that.

hope the next couple of hours are ok 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Vicks.....Glad the dilapan isn't too bad for you this time. It's just so boring isn't it....waiting for so long!!

Livity.....Sorry you had a bit of a day of it.....it happens to all of us. It's just the most emotional thing ever to go through. Glad you've got your drugs sorted, and you are feeling better today. Have a lovely lunch with your dad.

Molly......Your embryos sound great, hope the tranfer goes smoothly. have a nice rest up after hon.

Missm.....How you doing? Fingers crossed that af stays away and that you are getting the pains that everyone else with a bfp seems to get!! The waiting is unbearable isn't it. I said to Mark I'd rather do 4 times the amount of drugs if it meant I didn't have this horrible 2ww of dread and antitipation, thinking of you.

24hrs.....glad you are doing ok, I bet your looking forward to your scan.....how exciting.

Hello to everyone else.

Well nothing much to report from my end.....still waiting....and still bored of waiting, I just want to know now!!!
I'm a bit concerned cos I really don't feel any different at all...no pain, no spotting, nothing. I'm hoping that isn't a bad sign. I keep trying to look for ladies who have got a bfp with absolutley no symptoms!!
I'm slowly going insane!!!!


Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies, just a very quick one from me as DH is off work so suppose to be spending time with him, he will be dragging me off the PC in a minute  

Mrs CC - I don't feel that much going on down there this cycle, felt some cramping and my tummy is a bit bloated but nothing much to report, so don't worry, women are all different some feel lots going on and some feel not much at all.  I had lots going on last cycle and it was a BFN and this cycle not much at all so you just never know, you really cant tell ..... I know what you mean about being impatient I am the worlds worst person for waiting for anything this 2ww feels like 2 years...  Lots of hugs that your 2ww goes quickly    

Missmunro - hope your AF stays away hon and its just cramping from implantation. 2ww makes you go nuts and analysis every little twinge    that its all ok 

Molly -    for your ET and your embies

Vicks - glad dilapan was better this time   

Kate - so sorry to hear that you are finding things really emotional, its not surprising this TX is such a rollercoaster of emotions, thinking of you and sending you lots of   

Hello to fozi, jo, scaralooloo, louises, lollypop, kd74, rex, maim, 24hours, VM, ceciliab, hope you girls are all ok lots of     

lots of love
Jennyxxxxxx


----------



## 24hours

Miss CC,
I'm a no symptoms girl... so don't worry!


----------



## Rex

Hi All

24hours - hello sweetie, good to hear that everything on track .

Kate - its good to let it all out, and I'm sure we can come up with a jingle for blasto boy   fab name. 

Miss Ti - give me a holler if you just wanna chill.  

Welcome Scaralooloo - exciting times for you. 

Sending everyone    and sticky vibes.

Btw, I just wanted to know if anyone here is a huge Twilight fan, anyone fancy catching a movie in the city.


----------



## missmunro

Hello everyone

SD, Mrs CC ... are either of you tempted to test yet? I am now 10dpo and have been looking at pregnancy charts on fertilityfriends.com. Quite a few of them test at 10dpo ... However, I'm feeling decidedly unsymptomatic today, no more sore boobs, so in no hurry. I was thinking yesterday - better to have no symptoms, than to have symptoms that get your hopes up and then get a BFN. There are many, many women who have no symptoms - I think positive 2WWs with symptoms have a higher profile just because there is actually something to report. I'd like to think my constant craving for coffee is a symptom ... but unfortunately just withdrawal symptoms!

Vicks ... hope you survived dilapan ok yesterday? Wait a minute, there's a cafe?! with custard tarts?!!! 

Kate, hope you are feeling a bit better after some time off work?

24hours ... wow, 10 weeks already! I hope you are feeling well and blooming by now!

Rex ... nice to see you, wish I could join ...

Sigh, it's a sunny public holiday here today but I have to work.

mm


----------



## Mami78

hey all
it has been a while i havent poster but i am always checking on u.
Mrs CC: i hope u will get this bfp this week and u will be having twins also

missmunro: dont worry about the symptoms... in my whole cycles, the only one i had a bfn was the one i had all the symptoms. this last cycle, i was so convinced its negative and i even cried 2 times before testing and asked DH to start deciding what to do next... and i got a bfp with twins 

24hrs: hope u and the baby are ok... any plans to come to dubai soon 

VM: how are u and the little one? regards to ur dh ... kisses

Rex: how are u doing?

livity: crossing fingures for ur transfer, hope this will be it for u

SD: hope this will be it and u get ur bfp this cycle

Missti: hope u are feeling better... i will call u over the weekend to check on u

scaralooloo: welcome to this board, u are defintly in the right hands in CRGh... and with the best company here

Vicks: hope ur doing ok and hope this cycle u will follow us and get ur bfp

hi to Molly, cecilia, and everyone who i forgot

AFM: was supposed to have my ultrasound saturday, but last night had brown spotting and i was really worried... so i went this morning and i had my 2nd scan and both babies thanks God are perfect. the first baby had a heartbeat of 154 and the second of 161.
one is a day behind, but the dr reassured me that this totally normal and he will catch up soon.
i will have a 3rd ultrasound on week 11, where she will check the placenta and the neck transluency (i hope i wrote it right) and than i will be 100% on the safe side 
kisses to everyone


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Missm.....It's so tempting isn't it. When is your otd? Mine is thurs 19th but thats 16dpt so I was goig to test tues 17th, that's 14dpt so definatley enough time. To be honest I just want to get to otd without af showing up. I know it would be horrible either way but I at least want to get to do a hpt and not have af steal even that away from me!!!
Actually I'm tempted to do a test sunday on my own so I'm prepared, cos Mark want's to take the day off when we test which is bloody lovely, but I think I want to know in advance in case its a bfn!!!
I think you're right that you read more about ladies with symptoms cos there's more to report....it makes sense doesn't it....thank you, I'm feeling a bit more reassured now.
So are you gonna do it earlier

Mami....Great to hear from you, I'm so pleased the spotting was nothing to worry about and both your babies are doing fine....yippee!!
Very reassuring what you said about you having no symptoms this time round, cos I was starting to get 
a bit worried...so thank you. I'm hoping to be joining you with a bfp soon....not even attempting to hope for twins, one would be just perfect!!

SD....Thanks for your reassurance. How are you doing, when's your otd? I'm complaing about having no symptoms but I know I'd be complaing if I had some aswell....no pleasing me I'm afraid!!

Vicks....Hope you survived the dilapan and you're ok.

24hrs....Thanks for the reassurance....good to know you too didn't have any symptoms!!

Rex....Funny you mentioned Twilight.....I just started the first book last night...I know I'm a bit late!!

Molly....How did transfer go? Hope your ok.

Hi to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## missmunro

Hello Mrs CC ... I wonder why they gave you such a late OTD, Tues will definitely be enough time. Mine is Monday. SD will be Tuesday also, as she was a day after me. I, too, just want to make it till then - I have a short cycle, so the longer I go without AF the better it looks. Right now, though, I'm feeling like it hasn't worked, so expecting first signs of AF before Monday (unless the cyclogest messes with my cycle). In which case it will save me the cost of a HPT. If it is negative, I want to get off the meds asap.

bleargh, feeling a bit cr*p right now - and that could easily be PMT, so makes the cr*piness worse.

What's worse is that if it is negative, then I have some mad travelling to do for work - Mozambique, Manila and Rwanda - so not likely to get another cycle in before Christmas, even if I do decide to blow my limited funds on keeping going. Not getting any younger - and I am sure the travel to hard places ages me ...

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey Missm....So you are the day before me. I really feel for you , it's so hard. I'm the same as you as soon as I feel rubbish or a bit emotional I think it's cos af is on the way. I would be due around the weekend, so although it could be the drugs holding it off I still want to get to sat/sun without it showing up.
Wow you've got loads of travelling coming up....what do you do?

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

MM fingers crossed for you hun it's OK to have a wobble. It is a highly emotional time...

MissT take care of yourself...  We are all thinking of you.

Vicks, 24, Jo, Kate...thanks for the advice think I'll be going in for a scan later today/tomorrow so I will ask the nurse then. 

Kate glad you're feeling better...this whole thing's so stressful sometimes you just have to let it out or you'll explode! 

CC good luck  

Mami yeay for the twins  

sarah, rex, sweetdreams, fozi, louises, kd74, VM, ceciliab, big hugs xxx

Pollx


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 
Mami- so glad your scan was good- go the twins-   

Mrs CC- the reason they give you a 16dpt test day is ( I finally got to the bottom of it after last time) that by that day they can pretty much tell from your HCG level if things are going well and can just book you in for a scan whereas if you test earlier with a blood test you need to check it again to check it is doubling ok. Basically it saves lots of trips for blood tests- that said having been very good last two times ( waited till day 14 and 16) I now think I might test early this time- Also if you do test early I think they will back it up early too. 

Hi Poll- good luck with your scan- is it one to check you've downregged ok?  

MissMunro- hope you start to have a better day- and it is preg emotionality( not sure that is a word)  not AF- 

Rex- I haven't seen the other films ( have read first three books) so need to catch up on it- also next week is transfer week so won't be doing too much. 

Hi to 24hrs, Fozi,kd74, VM, ceciliab, MissT, Sweetdreams, Scaralooloo, 

Am feeling much more normal now and enjoying the last gestone free day- was supposed to be seeing my friends new baby this am but have sore throat so went shopping instead- am now trying to galvanise myself to go and work with my autistic 3 yr old- this afternoon. He's really sweet but its full on play- and surprisingly tiring.

Kate x


----------



## molly097

hi ladies,

gosh I am feeling for all of you 2 weekers now that I am one of them! Had the transfer yesterday, all went really well with one top quality embryo so here is hoping. I have put 4 Blasties in the freezer for the big brood I am planning please g-d!  Just trying to chill today, I am off work for the rest of the week. Been a bit emotional since the transfer - hoping we made the right decision with only going for one embryo transfer in the end. how should I be feeling physically today? Still feeling a bit bloated, uncomfortable, tired and bit crampy but have felt like this since the ec!

welcome to all the newbies - best of luck to you all   

will catch up with personals during the week. 

x x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Molly.....I'm so glad all went ok with tranfer....congrats on being pupo!!! Now you can join the 2ww madness!! Enjoy resting up for the rest of the week.

Livity....Thanks for the info re testing, I honestly think I can only hold out til tuesday and that will be pushing it!!
Glad your feeling ok now.

Hugs to everyone
CC.x


----------



## jo_11

Hey everyone,

Hope everyone's well and that you 2ww girls aren't going too    

Mrs CC:  You sound so calm and collected; well done for being to hold out 'til Tuesday; v restrained.

Molly 097:  Wow, get you with your top grade embies... one on board and practically a litter waiting in the wings!

Lollypop72:  Good luck with your scan; did you get to go today?

Miss Munro:  Fingers crossed all's OK; if you have a short cycle normally, it seems that all's going well so far.  Re the antral follicle count thing; I asked Ranieri yesterday and he said that you may produce more eggs than AFC, or you may produce less, they can't really tell (brilliant!?!)... he just said it was one of the factors, along with AMH, FSH and E2 that goes into the mix to decide what the reserve is (well, an indication of).

Mami78:  Glad all's OK after you minor spotting scare... it just makes me realise all over again that getting pg is just the first hurdle, then there's loads more to go through... all worth it though.

Vicks:  How's things?  I'm hoping you survived the full dilapan four hours.  You looked well when I saw you; it was good to have a natter, albeit a quick one... the clinic were practically working on time yesterday (shock horror!).

Livity K, 24 hours, Rex, Fozi, KD74, ceciliab, Scaraloolooo, Louise and anyone else I've missed:  Hi 

AFM, well, just when I think I’ve got a handle on this whole IF malarkey, some more new information comes my way.  Sigh.  Anyway, all good with me it turns out  although DH has got high DNA fragmentation  so has been put on massive doses of vitamins C and E to sort out (no monkey spanking though Vicks!).  He took this quite badly, so I’ve had to be v careful and spend time focussing on the positives – like his count’s up ma-hoo-ssively, as is morphology and motility – seems the acupuncture’s paid off.  We’re still waiting on DH’s karyotype tests, so fingers crossed for those… not sure what happens if they’re bad (presumably PGS?) but we’ll cross that bridge as and when.  But all being well, we can start tx again Dec/Jan, and Ranieri’s said we’ve got about a 30% chance of success.

 to everyone.

Jo
x


----------



## missmunro

Morning ladies

Just me today. I'm pretty certain that it's not worked for me - I'm seeing a very familiar pattern. First my breasts stop feeling sore, and now my BBT has dropped. Expect to start spotting any time (and I feel that pre-period feeling - not cramps, just preparedness for cramps). Of course, I'd love it to be an implantation dip, but it's a bit late for that and I think it's unlikely.

Back to work and preparing for all that travel.

mm


----------



## livity k

Miss Munro- sorry you feel it hasn't worked, hope you are ok today- and   for a surprise positive... 

Jo- I know what you mean about the surprise factor- we went for ICSI because of my DH's paralysis- but it turns out I'm pretty unstraightforward too- hope your DH is ok, it is hard finding out that kind of news- 

Molly enjoy- I'll be joining you for your second week next tuesday!!  

Jenny, Mrs CC- not too long now!

Hi to everyone else,

Had first gestone injection today and think I had been working myself up a bit unnecessarily- it was really ok- the b****dy patches still don't want to stick for two days though which is driving me nuts- the central homecare person told me they don't like going on clean skin but seeing as you can't shower properly with them on- they're going to have to, as I feel I can only wash properly on change over day anyway.

Have a good day, 

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

MM sorry to hear you're feeling not pg...it's crap... but it's not over til the fat lady sings (pardon the expression)...

Jo, 30% is quite good odds for IVF I think mine is only about 23%...I think the overall odds go up the more goes you have as well.

Molly congrats on successful transfer and may your 2ww be relaxed and positive.

Hi everyone else x

Damn thought I would be in for a scan yesterday or today but she has booked me in for Friday 11am and I have a meeting...grrr I'm buggering around at work enough!

Px


----------



## Rex

Hi all, 

MissM - the only thing I've learnt about the 2ww is not to worry.  Just relax, read a book and enjoy being PUPO.  I know that's easier said than done.      

Just a quick post from me this morning, if anyone uses them I wanted to let you have the new accessdiagnostics code for your pregnancy tests.  Only for today though, 10% off.  Code: AD10


----------



## molly097

Morning ladies. 

Jo  - just wanted to say I feel for you as my husband had male infertility issues - he had a super low count and zero motility on the first semen analysis which would have been detrimental if it stayed that way. We went to a fab nutritionist straight away and he went on a diet lost nearly 2 stone and popped about 8 vitamins a day. Then on the day he produced a fesh sample he had 30% motility and all my 16 eggs fertilised with 4 reaching Blastocyst stage. I have just had one trasnferred and they gave me a 60% chance of pregnancy so it just goes to show you even with poor sperm you can get through to fertilisation....the rest is down to a miracle which I am am now hoping and praying for  

MM - please try and stay positive as you really never know. 

Kate - good luck for next week.  

Claire - are you testing on day 14? I'm hoping I can hold out. 

Mol x


----------



## MissTI

Hi girls, 

Gosh I am so behind with the posts, really gonna try to catch up, please forgive me if I miss you by mistake.

Mol -Fab news on the transfer and the 4 frosties.  When is OTD?  Good luck hun!

Lollypop - I hate it when appointments get in the way of work, try not to get too stressed out hun.

Livity - well done on the gestone injection, gosh FET has come around quick, good luck chick!!!  Your blasto boy jingle really mademe laugh!

MM - sorry that you're feeling negative about things hun, really and truly, you really don't know what might happen, sending you lots of   

MrsCC - good luck for Tues!!

Mami - gosh, the spotting must have been very scary, thank god the scan showed your two beautiful babies, looking forward to the next one, when is it?

Rex - have so not picked up on the whole twilight thing, need to get into it though as everyone is always going on about it!

SD - good luck for OTD!

Vicks - glad dilapan was ok, I so didn't know there was a cafe there, duh! Sure your blasto-boy will be grandchild number 9!!!

24hrs - thanks hun   , good luck for next Tues!

Fozi -  

Scaralooloo - welcome to the thread hun, you'll find lots of support here, good luck for the IUI!

Louise - thanks hun, I'm quite sure the clinic do cycles in Dec

Cecilia - omg, you're going to NYC on the 23rd, that is soon!!!  How long you out there for?

Elvie - the folow up post a failed cycle is defo included

KD74 - 

Jo - 30% is good, hope your DH feels better about things soon, I hear the vits can really work, sending lots of    your way.

Hi to anyone I may have missed, afm, the weekend was eventful for us, DH has managed to pick up an infection and had a massively high temp on Sat and Sun, so ended up spending most of Sunday in A&E, thankfully they let us go with antibiotics so no need for a nights stay.  Actually killed two birds with one stone that day as managed to get an appt with the EPU, the doc at the clinic was concerned that I hadn't bled yet and was stressing me about an ectopic again, so had another thorough scan and it's defo intrauterine, so nothing to worry about.  Roll on Jan I say!
x


----------



## livity k

Hi MissTI 

Good to hear from you- sorry your DH was ill- is he better now? 

I'm glad your scan showed no ectopic, it must be a nightmare waiting for the bleed- I'm thinking of you,  

2010 will be here soon and I think it has a good ring to it- this is going to sound mad but I like numbers that are multiples of 5- it feels lucky to me, so fingers crossed it will be our year.   

Just had accupuncture and am now trying to tidy up my bedroom so have nice calm environment to be PUPO in- it currently looks like we've been burgled! 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Evening girls,

Missm.....I'm so sorry you're feeling really un-pregnant today. It's expected to have a wobble....and you don't know the outcome yet, so try and stay positive. I'm thinking of you.

Missti....Nice to hear from you, glad you're ok and looking forward to the next go.....rubbish that your dh ended up in a & e, glad he's ok though!

Molly......How you feeling? Hope you're taking it easy. Yeah I'm going to test 14dpt, so that's tuesday.....not long!!!

Lollypop.....These scans are so annoying aren't they.....they get in the way of quite a lot!!

Livity......Glad your gestone jab went ok....and you're right to get your house all ready now so you have nothing to do when pupo!!

Jo......Sorry that you have a bit more to deal with. We have mf and I don't know about you but when we found out, I found myself tip toeing round Mark trying to say positive things but seeming to only make him feel worse! I remember thinking I wish it was me with the problem cos I'm sure us girls deal with things a lot better. We had the whole 'I'm not a real man etc' but thankfully in time he snapped out of it. I put him of loads of supplements and the results of his sa changed quite dramatically.....Dr.S said he should be proud and frame the results.....So I think that made him feel better!!
30% is good I think...I never even asked what our chance was. My fingers are crossed for you.

Well nothing to report here girls. I woke up in a very positive mood really thinking it had worked.....don't know why, nothings changed, but this afternoon the positive mood was slowly evaporating. Still no pains, niggles or anything....just praying it might have actually worked for us....but you never know do you, only tuesday will tell.

Hi to everyone else.
Love to all

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Ok over my grump...anyone else going in tomorrow morning?

Px


----------



## Kittycat104

Hi girls

Been out and about for the last couple of days - loads of posts to catch up on!

Kate - sorry to hear about your emotional day and glad you are feeling a bit more positive now.  Are you a Wandsworth local?  That's where I live too.  I agree with you that 2010 has a good ring to it - fingers crossed!    

Sarah - welcome to the thread    I am quite new on here too, but already had lots of support - its just nice to know none of are alone in this...

Jo - I got a bit confused about AFC and eggs as well - like you I produced less eggs after stimulation, then my AFC - just one of those unexplained things?  Hopefully I will be joining you with a Dec/Jan tx  

Vicky - my first time at CRGH on Tuesday - and the waiting room was very busy!  Need to find the cafe with custard tarts next time too!

Mrs CC and MissM - hope you are both feeling a bit more positive about your test days next week - fingers crossed    

Molly - great news on your one top quality embryo and more waiting in the wings.  How are you feeling today?

Miss T - you are really going through it at the moment, aren't you.  I am sure 2010 will be a better year for you.

Hello to everyone else who I have missed  

AFM - first appointment on Tuesday with Dr Ranieri.  So pleased I took all your advice and swapped to CRGH - really liked Dr R and feel that he was so much more positive and caring than at my last clinic.  Talked through all the various options, including GIFT, which may be better for me as I am a poor responder - has anyone had this?  Have to do the OST on my next AF - fingers crossed my AMH comes out OK.  Bit worried about this, as my AFC is rather low and poor response from last IVF - plus I was told my ovaries look old on a previous scan.  Has anyone else has the OST test? How did it work out?


----------



## missmunro

Good morning ladies ... phew, what a lot to catch up on.

Molly ... welcome to the 2WW and congratulations on your top quality embryo, and what a horde you've got waiting in the wings! All looks good.

Hello Mami ... sounds like the spotting wasn't anything to be too worried about? Those HBs look healthy, it must be so exciting every time you see them.

MissTi ... hello, oh dear what a drama with your DH. I hope he is better by now?

Kate ... congrats on getting the gestone in. I do admire you for that! I wouldn't worry too much about washing ... by the time you have a little one you'll think showering every other day is a luxury!

Louises ... I had the ORT test which is the OST without the stimulation. (I think because I was going for IUI rather than IVF.) It was horrible getting my (poor) results back - but I do think it helped them to get my drugs protocol just right.

Jo ... thanks for that on the AFC. Now I'm more confused than ever! I suppose it just goes to show how unreliable they can be - better machines show up more follicles, different sonographers get different counts, or some follicles might just be hiding. 

Sweet Dreams & Mrs CC ... hope you are hanging in there ok and the 2WW is going well for you. My BBT crept up a notch today and no bleeding as yet so I guess I am still in the game. But who knows what the progesterone is doing. Roll on Monday ... will need to distract myself over the weekend. Apparently they are giving away free money at the Eiffel Tower! I'd think I'd just like to get out and stretch my legs - feeling badly in need of exercise, and missing acupuncture too.

mm


----------



## Scaralooloo

Morning,

Wow this is such a busy board with lots going on with you all.

Thank you to everyone that's welcomed me it's really kind and it's so nice having all this support.

Well I started on Clomid last night, so far so good, haven't turned  yet but I guess there's always time 

Go in for my first scan next Thursday and if everything looks good then I'm going back in on Friday for first IUI. Feeling pretty excited and positive about everything at the moment, so going to try and keep this feeling going for as long as possible.

Sorry I haven't done individual hello's as I'm at work and just trying to catch a few moments on this before I start trying to earn my crust.

 to you all,

Sarah
xxxx


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

How's things? 

Louise- Ranieri is our consultant and I really like him- he's been in IVF for so long- it really reassures you- it was after hearing him talk on open evening that we decided to definitely go with CRGH- I live in between Clapham North and Brixton- so am a lambeth local- v near wandsworth though- where are you? good luck with your tx, 

MissMunro - fingers crossed for monday, Mrs CC for tues and Sd for tues? 

For everyone who doesn't know where the cafe is- it is on the opposite side of the courtyard and serves the Dental hospital I guess- its run by a portuguese family and has some good things- not least the custard tarts! ( I am a big fan- Chris greeted me with them after egg collection!) it has a bit of an institutional feel but the food's not bad. 

Hello to everyone else.

Kate xxxx


----------



## julieSA

I hope you don't mind me posting a query here.  I went to CRGH a couple of days ago for my dummy transfer and also the endo biopsy (i'm still down regging at the moment, probably start stimming sometime next week).  The dummy transfer went fine but the biopsy was so incredibly painful, they couldn't proceed.  I’m now worried that my chances will be affected as I didn’t manage to have the biopsy done.  As you can see, I’ve had many cycles and this time round we changed clinics to CRGH, had a whole lot of immune tests done, I had both my tubes removed due to hydro and have had a different set of medication to what I’ve been prescribed before.  I am trying my best to cover every angle I can.  

The doctor said that they could do it under sedation (at a cost of another £2k!) but that on the basis that there was no actual evidence it works and also the fact that I have been prescribed steroids anyway, then in their opinion, I should just leave it.

I had a D&C at the same time as having my tubes removed (mid September this year) and hopefully, this may have had the same effect as the biopsy would’ve, although I understand that the effects of it only last a few months.  

Do any of you ladies have any opinions on whether you think the endo biopsy is a massive factor in achieving a successful result?? I do take on board what the doctor said, but for my own peace of mind, I’d love to hear any opinions you may have.


----------



## livity k

Hi Julie, 

I would go with what the docs said- I've had the endo biopsy done this cycle as have had two BFN's with good quality embryos but noone has said it is a failsafe just that it could potentially  help- I'm certainly not viewing it as a cure all- IYKWIM , obviously have not had transfer yet so can't give you any yes or no as to whether is has made a difference.
It isn't that long since your D &C so that would prob still be having an effect. £2K is a lot extra for a procedure that costs £100. 

Really hope this cycle is the one for you- you have had a tough journey to get here. CRGH is a good clinic- they have always made me feel they are really looking at me individually. 

This thread is good too- so come and join us 

Kate x


----------



## kdb

MM -   for Monday, I've blown you some bubbles for luck. xoxo

 and   to everyone - happy weekend!

xox


----------



## jo_11

Hey everyone,

Yey, it's Friday!!!!    Should be working but much more fun looking through all the posts.

Julie:  Welcome to the thread.  It does sound like you've been through the mill a bit with all the tx but I think you're in good hands at CRGH; no one here's got anything but good things to say about the clinic.  I'm certainly glad I recently transferred.  Sorry I can't answer your questions but I do have a lot of faith in the doctors recommendations.

Scaralooloo/Sarah:  Glad you managed your first clomid without any   -iness.  I did 3 x of clomid earlier in the year (no IUI though); the only side effect I had was a couple of hot flushes during the night.

Miss Munro:  Yey for your BBT being up    I use BBT as well; fingers crossed for Monday.  Re the progesterone, when I took this after tx in Sep (ICSI), this didn't delay AF arriving for me; she rudely came 12 days past ET, which was in line with my normal 28 day cycle.  Really hoping this is a good sign for you on your short cycle  

Louises104:  Yey, seems I have a tx buddy for next year!  From the time line I've been given, it looks like I start taking Primolut around New Year, so should start injections around mid Jan (ish).  We're seeing Ranieri as well; he's great isn't he?  Oh and he also mentioned GIFT to me on our first consultation but when I had my ORT (wasn't able to have OST in the end as I had a tiny cyst so they couldn't do it), he didn't mention GIFT when we went on Tues.  Results of my ORT are now in my signature.  

Mrs CC:  Yes, I agree, it is difficult tip-toeing around DH; it would be much easier if it was me with the problem as us girls do deal better.  I haven’t had any ‘I’m not a real man’ comments but I have had ‘We’re OK just the two of us, aren’t we?  Do we need to bother with a baby… it might end up a loser or a junkie’.  So I’ve had to manage that one by telling him that he’s the most important thing in my life but a baby would be a bonus… and also reminding him that I’m so militant that I’d probably expect our child to be at Uni by the age of 14 (loser/junkie just isn’t an option!).  Oh and I didn’t ask for our % chances, Ranieri volunteered it; I wouldn’t have dared in case I didn’t like the answer… I was just happy we could go again.

Miss Ti:  OMG, glad DH is OK, and you as well.

Molly097:  Hope your 2ww’s going OK and that you’re looking after that embie!  Really good news about your DH’s lifestyle changes; seems to have worked   I’m not sure what else my DH can do; he’s fit, healthy, only eats organic.  I just hope the antioxidants work, and that his karyotype test is OK.  Is it just us that’s having this test, or has anyone else’s DH had this??  

Lollypop72:  You must’ve had your scan by now, unless they’re running behind again?!  Fingers crossed.  And yes, the whole work thing is really difficult, I find that.  As much as work want to support me (I get an extra 20 days hol for fertility stuff which is good), I can see that people aren’t terribly impressed when I’m juggling meetings, etc.  

Livity K:  How’s it going with the (non) sticky patches… are you dirty enough that they’ll stick yet??!!   

Hi to Rex, Mami, Vicks, 24hrs, Fozi and anyone else I’ve missed and   to everyone.  

Jo
x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi ladies,

Had my scan done at last today...everything OK ... due to start Menopur tomorrow then set for EC 2 weeks today... if everything goes according to plan...quite exciting really 

Hi Julie welcome it looks as if we'll be in this together...UCH are very good..the staff are lovely and it is supposed to be one of the best in the country.

Did anyone watch OCTOMOM last night?...don't mean to be judgemental but OMG! AND she already had six kids!

Hello MissT, Kate, Jo, 24, KD, Rex, Molly, Sarah, MM, Mrs C, Louises, Vicks, Fozi, Sweetdreams...big hugs 

Px


----------



## missmunro

I sooo wish I could have seen it - I can't even watch it on the internet here. But I have to say, the pic of them around their table for 8 waiting for their food is very cute: http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/15/magazine/15octomom-t.html (if someone can tell me how to insert pix I will).

mm


----------



## jo_11

Hmm, they are cute... I have to say that I purposefully avoided the programme as I just thought "greedy cow"  

Jo
x


----------



## julieSA

Kate, jo and lollypop - thanks for the words of advice and kind welcome.  I agree - they all seem very nice at CRGH (although the lady doctor that tried to do my biopsy yesterday was a bit rough!!!). my position is that i'm just waiting for CD1 then will call to book my scan, probably mid-week next week.  just a couple of quick questions, what happens if the scans which are on day 7, 9 and 11 fall on a weekend?  Also, at egg collection, are you given a general anaesthetic or just sedated? i'm a terrible baby when it comes to pain so would be glad of being completely out of it!!! 

I am really nervous for this cycle - everyone seems "hopeful" since I had my tubes removed - I did have them drained last December, and next cycle after that did result in a BPF, albeit short-lived.  I am hoping to make it to blastocyst transfer again (as I have for my last 3 cycles) but obviously, I will try not to get too far ahead of myself!

Good luck to you all and thanks for letting me join your thread.


----------



## jo_11

Miss Munro - if you do get a chance to watch over the internet somewhere, it's available for the next 29 days at:

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/octomom-me-and-my-14-kids/4od

Jo
x


----------



## jo_11

Hi Julie,

My understanding of the EC is that you're heavily sedated, so not as far as general anaesthetic (i.e. you're breathing on your own), but you won't be awake to see anything.  I've particularly been watching the posts on here re EC as at my last clinic it was HORRIBLE; terrible pain, violently sick, just awful (and I'm not a baby when it comes to these things).  However, I'm pleased to report that everyone's EC seems to be as smooth as anything 

Re the scans, CRGH is open at weekends for any necessaries.  

Removing your tubes sounds like it's worked in your favour, so fingers (arms, legs and everything) crossed for you.

Jo
x

P.S.  Really MUST do some work now


----------



## 24hours

hi, just a quick word for julie.
welcome, first of all!
I had a miscarriage in july and had to go through ERPC, so same situation...
I wanted to start tx asap, so the doctors told me i didn't have to do the biopsy and wait another month, because my ERPC was recent enough. And now I'm pregnant!
So i think if you did it in september, that's the same, so go ahead without it  
Most of my friends that had to go through ERPC got pregnant straight after, in 2-4- months  
if it doesn't work you can have the biopsy later on. maybe you just had a bar day last time.
They do scans every day of the week if necessary. 
Egg collection is great! the better sleep you'll ever have. Maybe a bit uncomfortable afterwards but I have to say i didn't feel anything before, during or after it.
Verygood luck with your treatment!
Big     for all the rest!


----------



## missmunro

KD ... thanks, definitely in need of good luck.

Jo, thanks for the link. The problem for me right now is you can't view it outside the UK - but I will be back in the next 29 days, must remember to catch it somehow when I am back.

Welcome Julie ... sounds like you really have been through some low times, I do hope your luck has turned with new clinic. 

Well, I am very grateful the week is over. I just cooked myself a lovely supper - the first time I have cooked from scratch in the weeks and weeks I have spent in Paris. I went into the supermarket with a list, taken from a recipe - and walked out with completely different stuff. Very unlike me, as I only cook by recipes. Turned out yummy and I surprised myself ... or maybe it's the earth mother in me coming out ... 

Off to drink my milk now, sigh.

Good night and a good weekend to everyone. No sneaky testing while we're not looking 

mm


----------



## vicks67

Pants, the computer just wiped my post!
Evening all!

MM-hope you have a good weekend and AF stays away!

Jo-Thanks for your texts today. Your results seem really good, and hopefully DH will respond to the superhuman vitamin levels! Men do seem to respond better to these measure, mainly because we are born with all the eggs we're ever going to have and men get to produce new swimmers all the time! So fingers crossed. I think men do find these fertility isssues hard to deal with. My DH has been fine, he already has a child and the problems seem to be at my end. I mentioned donor sperm after we had been at the fertility show and I got the distinct impression that whilst he is quite happy to consider donor eggs, donor sperm would have been a totally different scenario.  Anyway fingers crossed for the new year, If blastoboy doesn't do his stuff, we'll be joining you!

Julie-welcome! As everyone has already said, CRHG is really good and very flexible about the scans etc. I'm not sure how clinics which work on a 5day week cope! Hopefully this clinic change will mark a great change in your luck for the future. As for EC, it was a breeze-fab sleep, no pain.

Lollypop-good luck with starting your stims tomorrow!
Scaralooloo- hopefully you won't have any problems with the clomid, have a nice weekend!
Louise-glad you liked Ranieri-he is lovely! Re GIFT, it was something I thought we might need but we managed to get a few extra eggs. There was a girl recently who had gift in sept who is now preggers,  so its definitely worth considering. I'm a streatham girl myself but very regular visitor to northcote rd!

Mrs CC- I found my positivity fluctuated through out the day as well, hope the rest of the time goes quickly-good luck for OTD.

Kate-those patches sound like a real nightmare! Whens ET likely to be? Hope you didn't get bashed around by your little lad too much!

MissT-Glad DH is feeling better, so many things to worry about! Hope next few days not too terrible, thinking of you! x

Rex-how you doing?

Love to everyone else and lots of     for the 2wwers!

AFM-well am now a year older, 42 and have fallen into an even worse risk group! Heyho!, what can you do! Sorry haven't posted for a couple of days, not been at work and then was out Wed and Thursday nights. Had Fab food at the Anchor and Hope, on the Cut, in Southwark, if you get a chance do go. Its a really nice atmosphere. The only problem is you can't book which meant we ate lots of nibbley bits whilst waiting. I've got a scan tomorrow  and need to start the ovulation sticks. Its all abit unpredictable at present but figure ET will be 23rd at the earliest-Go Blasto-Boy Go!!!


----------



## jo_11

Vicks,

  

And here's hoping that Blasto Boy will be the best birthday present you've ever had  

Jo
x


----------



## livity k

Happy Birthday Vicks- have a lovely weekend.

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Happy birthday Vicks  another Scorp like me...

Just throwing this out there for comment  - my accupuncturist gave me herbs to take - she is very good and experienced with IVF treatments and knows my stage of treatment and said it's fine to take the things she has given me with the meds I'm on...I know the convention is not to take herbals....what does the group think? Should I/shouldn't I?

Px


----------



## Kittycat104

Morning everyone

Vicks - happy birthday!  

P - what herbs are they?  I was speaking to someone last night whose friend had been ttc for 2 years and then got pregnant after four weeks taking some herbal tea concoction - sounds too good to be true, but asked her to find out the name nevertheless.

Jo - glad to have a tx buddy for 2010!

Kate - I am in Balham - quite close by to you.


Love to everyone else and welcome to Julie.  Will post more tomorrow but am in rush this morning.  Off to catch train to have lunch with mum and sister.  Hope you all have good weekends, despite this awful weather...


----------



## Mami78

just dropping to say happy birthday vicks
and good luck for all the ladies testing after the weekend
kisses


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies, sorry for my absence been trying to keep really busy on 2ww so I don't go completely nuts   

Sarah - glad you are getting no side effects with clomid (very lucky you)  .    Hope all goes great for your scan on Thursday and IUI on Friday.

Lollypop - hope you are ok on the menopur   .    for your EC in 2 weeks

Kate - hope you are feeling ok and your lining doing great, huge huge    for your FET on Tuesday, got my fingers and toes crossed for you hon xx

Vicks - happy birthday, hope you have a lovely day  .

Claire - huge huge     for your testing on Tuesday really hoping and  its a BFP for you x

Missmunro - huge huge     for your testing tomorrow hon, really really hoping its all ok and a huge BFP xx

Molly - congratulations on being PUPO, really hope the 2ww goes quick for you   

Hello to julie, louises, jo, mami, 24hours, fozi, rex, kd74, missti and everyone else hope you are all ok    

Lots of love
Jennyxxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Just a quickie from me.

Missm.....Good luck for testing tomorrow hon....got my fingers crossed for you.

Molly......How you been hon? Hope all is ok.

SD.....How you feeling?......not long now. My fingers are crossed for you hon. We test the same day!!!

Livity.....Good luck for your fet tues....hope it goes well.

Hi to everyone else.

Lots of love 
CC.x


----------



## molly097

All good with me Mrs CC. I'm back in work tomorrow which is scary to be honest but good that it will take my mind off things. Not really having many symptoms at all....boobs are a little sore and had some cramping for a few days but most of it has subsided now. I don't actually feel pg at the moment but I dont think that means anything from what I can read on these threads! only time will tell. 

Thinking of all you lovely ladies who are testing this week. 

x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Just a quickie to say

Good luck Miss Munro- for tomorrow- hope its good news  

Celia- Have just looked at your diary- wishing you all the luck in the world for your New York cycle- hope you get some time there to enjoy the city- its fab. Also am thinking of your Granny-   

Mrs CC and Sweetdreams- When are you due to test is it tues? thinking of you

Big hugs to everyone else. 

I'm getting both excited and nervous about tuesday- excited because of what it might bring and nervous to be back on the track to possible failure- Gestone is still going ok- tried my thigh this morning and it wasn't too bad but is quite achy now- also started clexane today- so bruised tummy here we come!

Also had a bit of a panic as forgot to put new patches back on after my shower so was patchless for six hours till I suddenly remembered mid conversation with my lovely friend- and had to run off and put them on- BTW Jo- your dirty comment really made me laugh- if only the patches could sense a dirty mind!!   I don't think it will matter too much as I had put my vaginal pill one in so reckon that would have given coverage...

Oh the joy of tx....

Have a good week everyone

Kate x


----------



## MissTI

Good luck to all the girlies testing this week, and good luck Livity for Tues, really hope this is the one for you.  Hope you had a great birthday weekend Vicks.
x
x


----------



## missmunro

Vicks ... hope you had a great birthday weekend. Sending birthday greetings from Paris ...

Kate - hope all goes smoothly on Tuesday.

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes for tomorrow. Am terrified. Either way, it is terrifying. It has been a bit of a weird weekend emotionally, ready to get it over and done with now.

mm


----------



## vicks67

Just a quick one to say thanks for al the birthday wishes and good luck for the testes tomorrow-    to you all!
Vicky


----------



## missmunro

Morning ladies ... a BFN for me today.

But fingers crossed for 2 out of 3 for this week! Good luck Mrs CC and Sweet Dreams.

mm


----------



## livity k

Big Hug, MissMunro    Hope you are ok am thinking of you. 
I'm so sorry it wasn't a happy surprise for you.
Kate x


----------



## kdb

MM    Sorry sweetpea, I was really wishing a BFP for you xoxo


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey Missm......I'm so sorry hon, I was really hoping it had worked for you. Thinking of you, hope you're ok.x

CC.x


----------



## jo_11

Miss Munro, 

So sorry to hear it was a BFN.  I hope you've got some close friends/family in Paris you can lean on over the next few days.



Jo
x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Miss Munro - so sorry sweetie that its sad news, sending you lots and lots of     take care and look after yourself, thinking of you, sending lots of love xxx

Kate - good luck for tomorrow really hope it all goes great   

Claire - keeping fingers and toes crossed that you get some good news tomorrow when you test (same day as me)   .  

Molly - hope you are ok on 2ww 

hello to everyone else, lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

MM sorry hun  It's crap...It's good you've got lots of travel coming up to help take you're mind off it...

Claire + Sweetdreams good luck for tomorrow   

Kate....good luck for tomorrow hope it all goes smoothly   

Molly fingers crossed 

Everyone else big hugs... 

Just about cut my finger of last night while I was trying to sort out my menopur injection in a hurry...I snapped the top off the water vial and sliced my finger really badly DH was trying to bandage while I carried on mixing...had  to get the christmas cake out of the oven before it burned! Clumsiness not my only side effect from the menopur have been getting really bad hot flushes and cold sweats...yuk!

Px


----------



## molly097

MM - so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you. 

Just a quick post from me. Has anybody on the 2 weeker had stomach stiffness. I feel like I have done 100 sit ups and its like I need a good stretch. Put it this way if I had to reach something off the top shelf I can feel it. Anybody else get this? Is it good or bad?

Mol x


----------



## elvie

Just popping back to say hi and sorry to hear your news MissMunro.

Molly - hope you're not going too crazy on the 2ww - I don't know re the stomach stiffness. 

Sounds like a big day tomorrow for several of you -  

Going in later in the week for our follow-up consultation and the plan but I think we'll start a fresh cycle in the new year. Feel a bit sorry for dh as both his brothers are now due to have babies in the Spring - happy for them but I wonder if he feels left out (although obviously we already have ds and one of them is on their first baby so it's different anyway).

Elvie.


----------



## 24hours

sorry missmunro    . i hope you are ok. sending you a lot of    

girls testing tomorrow and 2ww'ers    . keep us posted.

livity,     for tomorrow. i'll be there in the morning, but i guess you are going afternoon

missti, how are you?

vicks, very late happy birthday, sorry  

lollypop, i'd ask the doctors about herbs... some of them you can have, but just make sure first. take care of that finger. i did the same once and now opening vials is one of DH's oficial tasks.

molly, i feel that some times, but i think is that we are so obsesed with not moving at all that our stomach gets stiff, and you really feel it when you strech... 

big     to all the rest!


----------



## molly097

thanks 24 hrs that does make me feel a little better. 

elvie - forgot to pm you. we dealt with healthcare at home too who were amazing. 

x


----------



## vicks67

Evening All, 

MissM-so sorry about your BFN, its lousy isn't it? Hope you've got some support locally, will be thinking of you.

Kate-good luck for tomorrow-I've got a scan at 1145am, so not sure whether our paths will cross.

Claire and SD-Good Luck for tomorrow-lots of   coming your way.

Lollipop-those vials are a nightmare. Have sliced my fingers on them many a time at work. I got some handy opener gadgets with my drugs from central homecare which protect you-cuase those cuts blled for ages!

Elvie-Its a good way to start the new year and I think you will be in very good company!

Molly-can't help with the stomach stiffness, but good luck with the 2ww.

Hi to 24hours, Jo and Mami and anyone else I haven't mentioned.

AFM-first of all I need to corrrect my last post, i wasn wishing luck to all the testers for today rather than testes!
I had scan today, new machine, was like a party in there! Had 3 docs and the machine rep, they were asking all sorts of questions about 3 D images, zooming, saving images etc all the while i had the large probe, you know where! Anyway I have a dominant folicle on the right 17mm, so daily scans and pee sticks untill i ovulate then blasto-boy back 4 days later. Will probably be about a week behind you Kate.

Vicky


----------



## Lollypop72

It seems like everyone is in tomorrow...I'm in for scan and bloods at 10am...don't know what I'll be wearing but I'll have a think about it and report back...

Px


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Vicks- i think I'm in at 1pm so unless you are really delayed we'll prob miss each other! All sounds good on the natural FET front, looking forward to having you as a 2ww buddy- 

Claire and Jenny         for tomorrow- hope you manage to get some sleep tonight- so far I've done my tests at 4am! 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow 24hrs- 

I had a really good chat with an embryologist today who reassured me about tomorrow and also told me that the embryo that made blast on day 6 was graded 3aa- which I didn't know and makes me feel v positive- obviously they could go down on defrost (last time they did) But it seems like a good start point, and counteracts the feeling that the embies we are using each time are going down in quality- 

Big hello to everyone else

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

Sounds like we're going to miss each other unless lollipop and I are very late! Kate sounds fab news about the blasto, 3aa-fab!-don't know what grade blasto-boy is, didn't ask!
Good Luck for tomorrow!
Vicky


----------



## MissTI

Hi girls, 

MM - I am so so sorry hun, sending big hugs your way   

Good luck to all the testers tomorrow, got everything crossed.

24hrs - good luck for tomorrow hun!   

Livity - good luck for tomorrow, PUPO with a 3aa, yae!

Vicks - wow, you're nearly there, go blasto boy!!

We've got our follow up on Friday too, see what Dr R has to say this time...
x
x


----------



## livity k

Good luck with the follow up MissTi- I hope they can give you some answers.

K x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Miss M - so sorry to hear your news - you are in my thoughts xx

Claire and SD - I have my fingers crossed for you both tomorrow.

To all the other girls - there is so much going on tomorrow - its going to be a busy day at CRGH....

Louise x


----------



## Zimmy2602

Hi Ladies

I have not posted again since my first post a few weeks ago - have had a very hectic few weeks but have been following what is going on!  Very happy to see the BFP's and sending lots of   to everyone else!

I have my first consultation on Thursday at 10am - quite nervous..  was looking through all the forms this evening, not sure what is going to happen as I have still not had another cycle since my ectopic pregnancy which was 5 weeks ago and we are going away for 3 weeks in Dec so will probably only really start with everything next year.

xxx


----------



## missmunro

When I ordered my Menopur from [email protected] they sent me a whole bag of those rubber caps to safely break the vials. I only used one for the whole of the stimulation period (and managed to break one vial, which I threw away as I was afraid the glass might have shattered into the liquid). Will try to remember to bring the bag in the event of another meetup.

SweetDreams & Mrs CC ... sending out lots of positive vibes for you both.

Thanks to everyone for your kind thoughts. Need to think about what next, if I continue ... no more though until all travel behind me.

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Livity.....Fingers crossed for a nice fet for you today......2ww here you come!!!

Missm.....I hope you're feeling ok today. Hope all your travel gives you something else to focus on and gives you the time to decide wat to do next. Thanks for all your good wishes.

SD......Good luck for today hon, I'm thinking of you.

Good luck to all going in for scans today.
Hi to everyone else.

Well I'll be up there today aswell for my beta blood test.........Yey we got a BFP!!!!
Can't quite believe it yet....obviously really happy, but I know it's early days. I just want to know what my beta is so I can maybe relax a little bit! We did 2 tests and I couldn't stop looking at them...best thing I've ever seen!!
Wow I really can't believe it, I never expected it to work first time......and I know how lucky we are to have got this far. 
I know my journeys not over yet, but so far it has really been helped by you girls....so thank you!!
I'll be back on later hopefully with good news about my beta level, and may see some of you up there later.

Love to everyone

A very happy CC.x


----------



## missmunro

Oh Mrs CC, congratulations I'm so happy for you - after all that cancellation talk and 'only' three follicles or was it four ... just goes to show you what rubbish they sometimes talk. Looking forward to a great beta.

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC

Thanks so much Missm, It means a lot.....I was thinking exactly the same. I thought this cycle was doomed from the start!!

CC.x


----------



## vicks67

Claire-fantastic news! Well done! What time you going up for your Beta?
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Vicks....Thanks so much. We're up there at 12.30....then off for lunch and shopping!!

CC.x


----------



## vicks67

I might be still around-you never know with the CRGH timing! If I am say hello-will be in jeans with black polo neck jumper and a black (harry potter according to DH) coat! Blonde shortish bob!
Good Luck!


----------



## kdb

Congratulations Claire!!!


----------



## Mami78

hi all
hope everyone is ok.... its been quite hectic at work so i have not been able to logg and post lately... 
claire: congrats... so happy for u... welcome to the prego club.. praying for a rocking beta and that u will have twins as i need a mate 

Missmunro: am really sorry for ur BfN... but with iui its never sure, so i hope next time it will work for u

livity, vicks: good luck for the transfer, i hope u will both have a BFP

Missti: how are u feeling? i tried calling u on sunday, but seems there was something with the lines, i was getting a blank line, so not sure if it rang or not at ur side... did the bleeding start

VM: how are u feeling??

24hrs: how was ur scan today? hope all was great

SD: when are u planing to tesT?

zimmy: good luck with ur consultation, hope that u will be cycling soon and joining the bfp circle

hi to lollypop, rex, fozi, molly, louises and anyone who i forgot

AFm: nothing much, i really want the first trimestre to be over so i can get rid of this nausea... i really feel awful 24/24
and thanks God no more spotting... 10 more days for my next scan... i cannot wait to make it and make sure the babies have a normal structure and than i can announce my pregnancy.
i will be flyign the second day after the scan to lebanon, so i can tell all my friends there 

kisses and have a nice day


----------



## MissTI

Mrs CC, congrats hun!!!![fly]             [/fly]

Mami - Sorry you couldn't get through on Sunday, didn't get any missed call my end. I am fine, had the bleed on Thurs/Fri, it's still going but very light now and feeling much better. Am actually back at work this week so all slowley getting back to normal. Bet you can't wait to announce, how exciting!!

24hrs - let us know how today goes!

Livity - Thanks hun, good luck for today!!

Zimmy - hello! Don't be nervous about Thurs, sure all will be good!

Hello to the rest of the gang!
x
x


----------



## molly097

amazing news Mrs CC you go girl! Hopefully you will bring the rest of us luck!

x


----------



## livity k

Claire- hooray hooray!! Lets hope it makes today a lucky one!!!          

I might have seen you by the time you get this as we are in at 1pm.

Kate xxx


----------



## missmunro

Wow, amazing pix:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthpicturegalleries/6255474/A-Child-is-Born-Photographs-of-the-foetus-developing-in-the-womb-by-Lennart-Nilsson.html


----------



## julieSA

Miss Munro…. I was sorry to read about your BFN, I know how hard it is.  Take care of yourself. x x x

Good luck today Livity for your FET – look forward to hearing how it goes. x x x

Mrs CC – congratulations, what fantastic news!!! Hope this is the first of many BPF’s for us !!!

Everyone else – I hope all is well… I will try to familiarise myself with you all over time, please bear with me!!

AFM… I went for a scan this morning (I’m currently cycle day 2) to see if I can start stimming.  The doctor told me that due to my AMH being slightly low (at 8 – I have no idea how low that is, or even what it really means….) and also due to there being a corpus luteal cyst present (?), he’s decided to stop me taking the Suprefact sniffer and to go back for a scan and a blood test on Thursday.  I’m now a bit concerned that they think I’m gonna have a rubbish response - I’ve never responded that badly before – on my last three cycles I had 14,10 and 12 eggs collected (and reached 5dt on each cycle) but this AMH thing has concerned me a bit.  They also said today that hopefully when I start stimming on Thursday, that they’ll put me on a higher does - I’ve always had 225 of Gonal F – this time they want me to do Gonal F and Menopur together, but am not sure of the dosage yet.  You know, I just feel a bit concerned about this cycle before its really got going...


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

transfer is done, an awful lot easier than last time- I'd booked Ranieri which was good as I think it was still fairly tricky apparently I have a kink in my cervix that having a full bladder doesn't straighten out. anyway we have 2 embies on board- a 6BA hatching and a 2BC (that was AA when frozen so had gone down a bit. )

Claire it was lovely to see you- hope you have a nice high beta reading and you and Mark keep those grins on your faces!!

am relaxing in bed now till I have acu at 6pm- am going to drive myself over there- its only a 5min drive. 

love to everyone else can't wait to hear all the news from today.

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Yeay Claire!     You go girl!

Kate, glad your transfer went smoothly...take it easy and enjoy the excuse to lie in bed with nothing to do!

Vicks, sorry I missed you but was out of there really quick this morning...didn't get it together to decide what I was wearing in time to be recognisable anyway...I see people in there and wonder if they're on FF but...

Julie...don't worry too much hun they just want to get your meds right...it may mean waiting a bit longer which can be frustrating but I'm sure you'll get there soon enough...

MM, Mami, Sweetdreams, KD, Fozi, 24 and anybody I've missed  

Polly x


----------



## vicks67

Hi All,

Lollipop- I was out of there pretty quick this morning as well, quite remarkable! 

Kate-well done, hope those embies burrow in nicely! I asked this morning what grade blasto-boy was, its a 6BA, but have to say that means nothing to me! I ended up feeling worried because she said he was a slow grower. Can you enlighten me on the grading?

Julie-Try not to be too concerned, they will always try and get your meds to suit you. They often mix gonal F and Menopur  and wouldn't start you off on a doomed cycle. Your AMH is a little low but they won't take that in isolation and will look at your FSH and antral follicle count as well. Sounds like you've had a brilliant response in the past so theres no reason why you shouldn't this time.

Mami-sorry you're feeling nauseaous, bet you can't wait to let everyone know.

MissT-glad things are beginning to get back to normal-Hope Ranieri has some useful info for you.

Claire-hope it was a stonking beta!

Hi to Elvie, Louise, 24hours, VM, SD, Rex and anyone else!

AFM-no change for me apart from the slight panic about my slow growing blasto!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

Hi Vicks- 

6BA is great- 6 means he's started hatching a bit,(1-6 refers to stages of blastos so 1 is just blasto and 6 nearly hatching ) 

the  B refers to the inner cell mass- which is what becomes the foetus and is classed as a good grade

the A is the cells which will become the placenta and is A is excellent quality. 

Did he get there on day6? Maybe that's what they meant by slow growing  but I think that sounds fine, our day 6 was only at 2 so not as advanced and they didn't seem too worried. 

so basically on freezing you had a nearly hatching good grade foetus with a fab placenta!!! Its exactly what our better one was today! 

How was your scan- did you get an idea of timings?

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

Blimey-look at you with all the expert knowledge! Wish the Doc had been able to explain that to me, had the tiny little lady in black! She's very sweet and a very good ultrasonographer but didn't seem that clear on the grading. I was assuming because it was 6, that was day 6 and slow. Thanks for the info-hope you got your legs up! Drove past the end of your road on the way back from CRGH-was hoping you'd be relaxing!

Still No LH surge, so don't know exact times, but guessing Monday/Tuesday
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Evening girls,

Thanks for all your congratulations and good wishes.

Livity......Lovely to see you today. I'm so glad all went smoothly for you today.....They sound like they're are fab quality. Rest up and take it easy hon.

Mami....Sorry you are still feeling sick hon. I bet you can't wait for your scan.

Julie.....Try not to worry about the drugs, they will only do what is best. I was on 150gonal f and 3x vials of menopur and was also a slow responder. I only produced 6 eggs, and 3 of those fertilised and the rest is history. You have had a good response in the past so I'm sure there is nothing to worry about.

SD.....Hey hon....hope all is ok.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a nice evening.

Well we had phonecall to say that yey we are def pregnant....my beta level is 1075....I think this is good.
I thought they would want me back in a couple of days to see if it has doubled, but they don't. So booked in for 2 weeks time for 1st scan......yippee!!!
Still can't believe it.....it's amazing!

Loads of love
CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies,

claire - fantastic news that you are pregnant and have a      congratulations hon, so very happy for you and how very exciting xx

Kate - congratulations on being PUPO, sending lots of     that your embies snuggle into their new home and you get a BFP xx.

AFM -thanks for all your good wishes but sadly this was not our month again either as its another BFN for us I am afraid, spent the day feeling very angry and sad about it all.  I am still finding it hard enough to come to terms with us not being able to use DH's sperm to have our baby, but now I cant even get pregnant using a sperm donor, feeling useless and rubbish... now scared and worried that my 36 year old ovaries and follies are not up to the job..... 

Really sorry for lack of personals not feeling up to it today....

lots of hugs to everyone   

lots of love
jennyxxx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Jenny.....I'm so so sorry hon. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. It must be really hard for you, It's a very emotional time.
Look after each other and have a huge glass of vino!
I'm thinking of you.

Loads of love
Claire.x


----------



## jo_11

Hey everyone,

Just a quick one from me...

Mrs CC:  BIG congratulations on your BFP    

Kate:  Hopefully some of Mrs CC's BFP vibes were passed on at the clinic today; best of luck for your 2WW.  

Jenny:  So sorry to hear of your BFN... you're such a youngster at 36 though that I'm sure you'll dust yourself off and try again soon... the more I hear stories the more I think it's the luck of the draw to a certain extent, and a bit of a numbers game, but I'm sure you'll get there with your tenacity; look how far you've come already.  But in the meantime, a big glass of vino will help I'm sure and a big   

Hi to everyone else.

Jo
x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Mrs CC -  I am sure you are on cloud nine - its so nice to hear some positive news - gives us all hope...

SD - Really feel for you, I know what it feels like.  Such a horrible mix of emotions.  But for now, look after yourself, gorge on wine, chocolate and some time to yourself.  We are all here for you xxx

Kate - glad the transfer went well.  Get drinking that pineapple juice and catch up on reading and TV watching!  Have you taken some time off work?

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## molly097

Jennie...so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you x


----------



## livity k

Jennie,    give yourself time and don't blame yourself- you can't control these things. 

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

Jenny-So sorry about the BFN, don't be too hard on yout self or your eggs. Even if everything is perfect theres a chance it won't work. Your time will come, don't give up hope-its so disappointing, I know.
All the best Vicky


----------



## Lollypop72

Jen...so sorry hun....I know it's hard and the best advice I can give is get drunk, and have a good cry. I'm sure you will get there in the end...

Px


----------



## 24hours

hi girls,
sorry i could not write yesterday. 

sweetdreams,     sorry for you. sending you lots of    . i'm sure you'll get it at some point. look at me, 34 years old, I had 3 IUI and 1 IVF before... I know it's upseting but keep trying hun    

livity, glad your ET went fine yesterday. I keep     for more positives!

vicks, good luck with blasto-hero!

missti, glad the worst is over. sending you a lot of     for your next cycle in january. you never know...

MisCC, so happy for you    . welcome to the prego club. don't worry too much about HCG levels. we've seen everything   i'm sure the scan will be fine!

mami, sorry you are feeling that bad. that's the price of 2x1 i guess... hopfully you'll be better soon.    

mismunro, amazing pictures    

julie, i'm sure everything will be just perfect! relaxxxxxxxx

big        for all the rest.


for me, everything was fine with the scan. the baby was moving so much they could not even take a good picture. i was expecting to have it done with the new 3d machine, but wasn't lucky  . anyway, the important thing is that the baby is fine and we've been discharged from CRGH!!! I'll send them a huge bunch of flowers with the baby's picture when the time comes, because the've made me so happy  . I really hope you girs get to this very soon. I guess I won't be around so often now, as I don't want to be taking about pregnancy, but I'll keep reading and posting if I think I can help someone.

thanks to all of you forr your help and support


----------



## livity k

Hi 24hrs, 

glad your scan was good- do keep us updated on how things go, 

Kate x


----------



## julieSA

Jennie, i was sorry to read about your BFN.  Its such a hard process and i'm sorry this cycle didn't work out for you.  x x x

Kate - glad to hear your transfer went well. rest up and I'll be willing those embies to stick   x.x.x.

I've nothing really to report - just waiting for my appointment tomorrow to see if i can get the green light to go ahead and start stimming.  Thanks for all your words of support - I will try to chill, but after so many unsuccessful treatments, i'm nearing a state of panic!!!!  DP went to the clinic this morning to deposit his little "present" for testing - he's never had a problem with quality/quantity so hopefully he'll be fine this time too.  

Take care all,
x.x.


----------



## livity k

HI All, 

Julie, hope you get the green light for stimming- all I would say about CRGH is that they will really look at you as an individual - I really hope this is your cycle, good luck

Vicks- meant to say my blasto knowledge was as a direct result of having discussed my 6BA blasto with the embryologist at length pre transfer- I love the embryologists at CRGH they are all so passionate about what they do. I know what you mean about little doc- she was pretty vague with me too,

Mrs CC- how's that pregnant feeling? Over a 1000 sounds great! 

Kate


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls, 

MM - thanks for that link, I agree, the pix are amazing, esp the 5 week one!  Hope you're doing good.

Julia - good luck for this cycle, I know it's really stressful when they start messing with your protocol but they are the best and they always tailor the stimms for the individual.  Good luck for tomorrow.

Livity - PUPO!!  Congrats hun!!!  When is OTD?

Lollypop - hope you're doing good

Vicks - don't panic, 6BA is very good!

MrsCC - over 1000 is amazing, well done you!!!

SD - I am so, so sorry hun, really I am.  Please don't be too hard on yourself, it really will happen for you.  You know, you're chances actually go up the more times you try with IUI, so keep at it.

24hrs - thanks hun, I am so, so pleased that your scan was all good and you have been discharged!  You must feel amazing!!  Please keep in touch and let us know your news!

Hello to the rest of the gang.  Not much happening with me, am beginning to feel normal, finally, so just looking forward to xmas now, really hope this year is drama free with no stress!!
X
x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

MissT...glad you're starting to feel a bit better it takes a while 

Feeling pretty crap today...they upped my menopur from 4 amps to 6 yesterday and today I have been really dehydrated and headachey and tired even though I have drunk about 2 and a half litres of water already...

Missed my acupuncture appointment today as last week she definately said 4pm but seems that it was 3pm...she did send me a reminder yesterday but I didn't look at the time as I was convinced it was 4  on the upside she didn't charge me because she hadn't told me she charges for missed appointments.  The whole thing is turning into a bit of a hassle not only is she REALLY expensive but it's really difficult to get to her without a car...which I don't have of course due to my idiotic idea about trying to  save the planet GRRR! What was I thinking!

Sorry don't know what's wrong with me...luck DH is out tonight so I can grump in peace.

Px


----------



## vicks67

Hi,
Lollipop-Sorry you're having a crap day. Where do you go for acupuncture? We're all allowed a bit of grumping so grump away!

24Hours-we'll miss you! Glad you're scan was good!

MissT-Glad you're feeling abit better and looking forward to Xmas-what about a pre Xmas meet up?

Kate-hows the being PUPO? I was hoping I would be able to take it easy after 'The return of blasto-boy ' but seems as if i'm going to have to keep working, which is a shame.

Julie-hope appointment goes well and you get the go ahead to start stimming.

Mrs CC-hope you're taking it easy and enjoying being preggers!

Jenny-hope you're feeling a bit better.

Hi to everyone else
AFM-LH surge this morning so another scan tomorrow to check i've ovulated and then transfer Monday pm.
Here goes! If you like cats and you want to see something funny, take a look at this link!




Vicky


----------



## molly097

lollipop try and stay positive its only natural to feel a bit down every now and again. 

afm - had a big drama today. You might remember that I told you about my stomach stiffness well its quite bad so I went into CRGH today who have confirmed I have over stimulation and they need to monitor me closely and wait for my bloods tom. If my bloods are off I may have to be admitted to hospital and be put on a drip. Not a massive surprise with my pcos but hopefully it wont get too bad. On the plus side they think this could be a v good sign providing it doesnt get too bad for my health! I am not allowed commute or drive now so will work from home. Hoping this is all good. Anyone have similar exp to share?

Mol x


----------



## Kittycat104

Molly - hope the bloods come back OK and you aren't too worried tonight.  Can't say I have any exp of it - my problem is at the other extreme!

Vicks - bet you are glad your LH surge has arrived so you can start focusing on Monday.  Fingers crossed..  

Lollypop - sorry you are having a grotty day.  This rubbish weather doesn't help.  Put your feet up and enjoy your evening of peace.

Julie - best of luck for your appt tomorrow and that you can get started on stimming.

Jenny - thinking of you xx  

Kate - how are you managing on day 2?

Hello to anyone else I have missed xx

AFM - not much happening here.  Waiting for AF to arrive so I can get booked in to do my OST.  Why is it that when you actually want it to arrive it seems to take forever?  Have been reading a book called 'Pink for a girl'.  Has anyone read it?  Its about a woman in our situation - ttc unsuccessfully for four years, but she decides not to have IVF but try lots of natural methods - homeopathy, reflexology, fertility tracking etc etc.  It makes  the mind boggle a bit thinking of whether to give any of them a try.  Hard enough just to keep focused on IVF.


----------



## Rex

Hi all and welcome to everyone 

Its been really busy here.  

Kate - congrats on being Pupo.
Miss Ti -   so sorry - and glad that things are starting to look up - hope your DH is ok too. 
Mrs CC - Congratulations!
Miss MM -so sorry  
24hrs - good to hear that everything is going well, best wishes for the future.

I'm sorry to miss out on personals, but I think I am going to bow out.  I had my consult yesterday and unfortunately the prognosis for me is not great. Dr S says the prob is my lining, he wants me to have a DNC to check but has already advised us not to hold out hope and they will only treat us one more time.  I must admit to being quite let down, and still full of questions, but suffice to say that DH and I are feeling that CRGH may not be the clinic for us.  

I just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck and BFPs.  I may stick my nose in now and again and hopefully read more of your joys.


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Rex - Oh hon I am so sorry for your sad news    and that CRGH feel they cant help, really hope you get the help you deserve hon, wishing you all the very best xx

Claire - how exciting your scan in couple of weeks, so happy for you   

lollypop - sorry to hear you are feeling bad, poor thing,   .  Hope you start to feel better real soon xx

MissTI - glad you are starting to feel better again hon xx.  lovely to have xmas to think about and look forward too

Julie - hope you can start stimming really soon   

24hours - so happy and glad for you that all great with you and your bump, wishing you all the very best hon xx 

kate - hope 2ww madness not setting in, hope you are feeling ok    

vicks - glad you have surged and really hope scan shows tomorrow that you have ovulated  

molly - so sorry that you have over stimmed.  you poor thing    really hope it stops real soon and you start feeling normal again...  

louises - doing an AF dance         for your AF to arrive.. hope it does real soon... I had reflexology a few months before I started TX and it really helped to regulate my cycles.  I am also doing self hypnosis before during and after each TX cycle which is keeping me sain..

Missmunro - thinking of you hon and sending lots of     hope you are doing ok xxx

hello to fozi, rex, mami,  jo and anyone else have forgotton hope you are all ok lots of    

AFM - Thanks girls for all your sweet messages and kind words    I am feeling a bit better today and coming to terms with it not working. I am now waiting for AF to arrive... so I can cycle again. Spoke to Mr Serhal on the telephone as couldn't get an appointment with him for two weeks, bit late for me as I would be in middle of next cycle. He says he now wants me to do another IUI but this time with Super ovulation rather than the clomid, which means I have to have scan and blood tests starting from day 3 and then every few days thereafter and then me self injecting FSH drugs (not sure which yet) every other day, not looking forward to that bit    and DH is away all next week on training course so he cant help me if I have any problems... So the plan is that we are going to do two more medicated IUI's (that will be 4 in total) and then if they don't work move onto IVF..so the roller coaster madness starts again..   

lots of love
jennyxxx


----------



## livity k

Rex- 
Its good to hear from you but I'm sad to hear your news,  that must be so frustrating for you to hear and also scary.

Are you going to go for the D&C or do you feel the need for a complete break? I think if you still have lots of questions they owe you to try and answer them.

Have you thought about chinese medicine/accupuncture I think it can be really good for more systemic issues and help to get all your systems working together. There was an article about an amazing Doc/herbalist who does this in london in the Observer recently she gets fantastic results- sorry can't remember her name.

It was really good to meet you and thanks for initiating the first meet up for us all- it was great to have someone willing to get it going- 

Wishing you all the best for a happy future and one where BFP's happen.

love Kate x


----------



## missmunro

Morning ladies ... still nursing my wounds and wondering what next, but all in all not too bad. I have done three nights in a row of ashtanga/vinyasa which has been great. Now nursing a very sore body!

Rex, good to see you, but sad to hear you may no longer be among us. It sounds to me like the clinic might be stringing you along a bit - first it's one thing, then another, now it's your lining. Maybe another clinic is for you, if they don't know where to go from here - but I would say it looks to me like you are a long way from the end of the road. I would fight very hard against accepting the lining as an explanation for everything. 

Hello SD, I'm guessing you are almost back on the rollercoaster by now. My AF started yesterday (took 2 days), in the end it wasn't a long time to wait. Don't be afraid of the injections - you know, there are loads of videos on the internet of exactly how to do it (including Menopur manufacturers, though I just looked at youtube). The needle is so tiny, it kind of just slides in and you really don't feel anything. And it's nice, with IUI, that you get a break every other day!

Kate ... congratulations on being PUPO (sorry, a bit late). Very excited for you.  

MissTi, glad to hear you are getting back to normal. At least without tx for the rest of the year you can just try to have a nice Christmas. Let's hope 2010 is a better year for all of us.

Hello to everyone else, 2WWers and stimmers, and Vicks about to go to ET. Good luck.

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Missm.....I'm glad you're not feeling too bad. It's a good sign that you're thinking of the next step. Where are you for xmas?

Rex....Really sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you get the treatment you deserve and if that means another clinic then you go for it and start fresh. Good luck.x

SD.....Glad you are feeling ok and have come to terms with things. It's good that you have a plan now....you might not even need 2 more goes or ivf, but having a plan in place definatley helps I think.
As Missm said don't worry about the injecting.....honestly it is fine. I laughed at myself, cos imagined it to be so awful and it really was ok. I didn't watch any videos online I just listned to the nurse and did as she said....you'll be fine.
Fingers crossed this is your cycle hon.

Livity....How are you feeling? Hope you are managing to stay nice and positive and relaxed.

Molly....Hon, poor you!! Hope you're ok and the bloods came back ok so you haven't got to go in to hospital.

Vicks....Hope scan was all good....not long til tranfer. Good luck hon.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.

Well I'm ok....still doesn't feel real, but then I don't suppose it will for a while!! Finding it really hard cos have lied to my best friends and told them ec was yesterday and et is sat, so I can tell them it  has worked when I have had my 1st scan and know it is all ok.
It's really hard cos I tell them eveything....but I don't want to tempt fate!!
I'm not wishing my life away, but I just want to get to my scan!!!
Decided not to go back to work til after scan and even then not going to do a lot.... just a select few good ones!!
Anyone know wether It is a real risk lifting something heavy?

Have a good day everyone....nearly the weekend.
CC.x
CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Molly hope you are ok, it might well be a good sign- I heard that overstimulation can get worse if you get preg as it is triggered by HCG- fingers crossed for that and also that you don't feel too rubbish  are you tempted to test?

Jenny- glad you are feeling a bit better 

Mrs CC- good deception on the timings- I think it gives you a nice breather- but I know would be wanting to scream from the rooftops! I don't know on the heavy lifting thing- I guess the prob with your job is similar to mine in that neither dogs nor children with autism are that predictable- ( sorry that sounds awful am not comparing children to dogs but you know what I mean!!) Maybe focus on little dogs for your pregnancy?? 

MissMunro- the yoga sounds great and very cleansing for mind and body. Hope you are ok. 

Vicks- Looking forward to you joining me next week- in the 2ww- hope scan was good.

Lollypop hope the grump is subsiding- I think rising oestrogen levels have a lot to answer for! Would it be worth changing your acupuncturist if it such a hassle to get to- where are you based? 

Louise lets hope you can get going soon.. 

MissT- I'm also looking forward to xmas- my sis gets married on the 28th and I can't wait. 

Julie- have you got green light to stim?

I'm doing fine- relaxed to the point of boredom yesterday- have been listening to a hypnoconception cd which is good and sends me to sleep! I'm going to do more today.

Love to all

kate x

Hi to everyone else-


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies, thanks again for all your kind words and support, means a lot xx  

Rex - So sorry again hon, sending lots of     and really really hope it all works out great for you in the future   .  take care xx

Molly - hope you are feeling better hon    

Kate - what hypno conception CD are you listening too?  I am listening to the IVF companion one by Maggie Howell, I know its really for those having IVF but still find it helps to keep me relaxed when doing IUI's as well.  The 2WW is not easy is it?   hope it goes quick for you and you get a BFP real soon xx  

Vicks - Hope you are ok and everything is all going great you will be PUPO really soon    

missmunro -    thinking of you hon its really not easy is it, so sad... the disappointment takes a while to come to terms with.  Take care hon and hope you feel better soon xxx   

Claire - Don't blame you for not wanting to tell people straight away, I think its nice to have some time when its just you and DH that know your lovely special secret together...  Thanks for the info on the injections sure it will all be ok.  If I can inject huge horses think I should be able to manage to inject little me..  .  So glad everything is all ok with you and tiny bump.  Dont blame you for wanting your scan to be here now... so exciting for you, how lovely 

huge hugs to everyone else hope you are all ok   

AFM  - was feeling a bit better yesterday and then DH starts a huge row this morning, with me I was still half asleep and not even sure how it started, he was just saying he cant handle me the way I am right now, upset and angry and he would rather stay at work late than come home to the stress of how I am right now… great that really helps me and the situation doesn't it…. Ahhh…… he has so much stress and pressure at work he cant handle coming home to more stress…  He says I am taking my anger out at him.  I am not aware I am doing this I am just upset and angry that I will never be able to have DH’s baby and that its not worked twice using donor sperm… I cant help being emotional and hormonal right now… Its not like I am doing this on purpose to hurt him…. He has all this pent up feelings and he is not talking about them as he says he doesn't want to add to all my stress…  Its just not easy right now and we should be close to  each other through all this TX not distant from each other and him working more and more hours at the office…. Ahhh.. sorry girls for rant and rave…. Just cant handle this right now… I need DH to be my rock to depend on like he usually is, not him cracking up too and not wanting to be with me right now…  AF still has not turned up was due Tuesday and still not arrived

So so sorry girls for the me feeling sorry for myself post…… needed to get it off my chest….   

lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi Rex - I think the lady Kate is thinking of is Dr Zhai. The article was really positive although she gets mixed reviews here on FF. All the best for whatever you and DH decide is next xoxo

Jenny.......  you poor thing - I'm sorry you and your DH are struggling at the moment. Will you take a break before your next cycle - could be good to take some time out as a couple? Would your DH try counselling? Sending you lots of  I have just asked my DH for a male's opinion and he said that he can understand how your DH is feeling and he is probably equally as angry and disappointed as you are - but men being men - wants to be the strong one. [Maybe he feels as though if he talks about it and breaks down then he is letting you down by not being strong?] My DH thought that getting it out in the open, insisting he talks about it, rather than leaving it to simmer. Even if it causes a row initially... get it out in the open. Sorry I'm really not very good with advice but I've followed your story and felt  when I read your post. xoxo

p.s. re; the FSH injectables - these are a breeze and imho much better than Clomid (physically and emotionally!). As MM said, the needle is tiny and you hardly feel a thing.


----------



## missmunro

SD ... so sorry that things are getting difficult with your DH on top of how difficult everything already is. You end up feeling you are fighting a battle all on your own that you should be fighting together, on the same side. And you do each need to be each other's rock - I wonder if he thinks that the rock thing is all on his side? Just because you are upset and angry doesn't mean you can't also be supportive of him if he is upset and angry - after all, you are both upset about the same thing. I think some men just don't like to see us upset - it makes them feel helpless. If you could somehow let him know that you are just upset because it is an upsetting thing to go through, that all you expect is a hug and someone to hold your hand - you don't expect him to fix everything - maybe he will feel less pressure, and maybe he will understand that it is about both of you sharing your feelings and communicating at a difficult time, and that he doesn't have to be protector and provider, that you each take care of each other while you are on this difficult path together.

Sorry for the rant, like KD says, it's sad for us too to see how hard it is for you ...

mm


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

Jenny...I'm so sorry for the situation you're in. I know it is a cliche but you and DH really need to sit down, and with as little emotion as possible ie not when you are having a row, talk everything through...how he feels about not being able to give you a child and how that you being angry, upset, and disappointed is no reflection on his manhood or your love for him. Talking is the key to everything...don't let all this drive a wedge between you...it can make your relationship stronger, but both of you have to communicate.

Kate...hope you are having a lovely time being PUPO. I did think about changing my accupuncturist but she is very good, really nice and it's a bit late at this stage as I'm going in for EC next week. But thanks - I was just having a rant.

Rex...sorry it hasn't worked for you...there are always options as Kate said and sometimes when you have given up all hope amazing things can happen.

Claire...you must be fit to burst 

Molly...yikes! Hope the bloods come out ok and they can just let you coast rather than going into hospital. I hope you feel better soon and can carry on with the process. 

MissT... good to hear from you 

Miss M... Sounds like the yoga is doing you good.

Louise, Vicks, and everyone else hope you're all doing ok...

AFM I'm on 6amps of Menopur...twice the original dose I was prescribed...no wonder I feel crap...Had to phone to get new prescription as I am running out already...still got a week of stimming to go before EC! Got a scan and bloods tomorrow in the morning so hopefully they will reduce my dose...hope I'm not a poor responder 

Polly x


----------



## vicks67

Hi,
Sweet dreams-I so feel fro you at the moment-it is a nightmare, but you've had some really good advice from MM, KD and KDs DH! Men just do deal with things differently and it must be hard for him that you are having to use donor sperm. Sit down, with a glass of wine if necessarily and get it all out in the open. I also think that maybe a month off might be an idea, try to get your relationship back on track and have some proper couple time. With regards to the neeles, you will be fine, needle small, mixing a bit of a faff, but only every other day. I did superovulation IUI x3 at the beginning of the year, and really had no probs/side effets at all.

Rex-I'm sorry you had a crap consult. Maybe you should go with D+C and get a second opinion at the same time or two if necessary? Stay in touch and keep us posted xx

Molly-I hope things have settled and you managed to stay out of hopsital, also hope this is good news in a round about way!

Kate-Hope you're not getting too bored!

Lollipop-Hope the increased dose does the trick-and you don't feel too bad on it.

MM-Glad AF out the way, when does all your mad travelling start or are you already in some foreign climes?

Mrs CC-You must be so excited, not sure I would be able to contain myself!

AFM-have ovulated so ET is on Monday at 430pm. Unfortunatley DH has to sign on at 4pm so won't be able to be with me. He'll have to sign forms ahead of time. Bit of a pain, but should be fine. He's had a busy afternoon and has made carrot cake which am hoping to taste very soon! He's also put the relaxation CD on my ipod so i'm all set for 2ww-I hope BB thaws ok!
Vicky


----------



## molly097

Jenny, I am really feeling for you and definitley agree with the girls advice on this. Just try and pick the right time and place to discuss it properly. I imagineyour DH's frustration is not just about this not working for you, but about his own sperm situation. 

Vicks good luck with the ET - hope it goes well. 

Glad to say I havent ended up in hospital - my bloods came back ok, but I have an appointment at CRGH again today so they can give me a scan to see how the OHSS is developing and I am still off work until next Weds -testing day. I'm still walking like an oul Granny from the pain and sleeping badly, but it could be worse! The Dr said he won't let me know if the bloods revealed anything about pregnancy but I would say they would know from my test the other day so I wonder if they can give me any indications!

Mrs CC - can't wait to hear how your scan goes. 

Hi to everybody else. 

Mol x


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls,

Lollypop - sorry you're feeling rubbish with the increased stimms, not much longer to go.

Vicks - Defo up for a pre xmas meet.  That link was so funny, ended up being on youtube for half an hour looking at funny cat vids!  Whoo hoo for Monday ET, yae, how exciting!!

Molly - hun, so sorry about the OHSS, really glad the bloods came back good.  Have lots of friends who have had it and not been as terrible as they first thought, keep drinking lots of water.  One thing I have noted though is the girls that have had it post ET have always been preggers, so hope they can give you some indication, exciting!

Louise - hope your AF has come, is soooo annoying to be waiting for it!

Rex - hun, I am very, very sorry you had a negative consult and that we won't hear from you as much.  I think if you still have lots of questions, maybe pen them down and contact Dr S again, at the end of the day, we pay them a lot of money and your questions really should be all answered.  I know it's hard not to feel down, but miracles do happen and if there prepared to try one more time, then that is enough, don't forget they have to manage your expectations so always give you worst case scenario.  Big hugs your way.

SD - glad you're feeling better chick and that you have a plan.  Don't worry about the FSH injections, the needle is tiny and doesn't hurt at all.  Really sorry that you are having a tough time with DH, I know the girls have given you lots of good advice and I don't want to bombard you, but I find that recently I have learned to let things go more than I used to.  Life is far too short to be fraught with the one you love, and although it maybe hard at first, sometimes you need to put it in one ear and out the other.  Talking and being totally honest with each other also is a great help, one thing that I would bring up with him though is his stress levels at work, honestly work stress is SO not worth it, at the end of the day it's just a job and living is far more important and more fun!

MM - wow, that yoga marathon sounds tough!!  You go girl!

MrsCC - The scan will come round before you know it hun!  I wouldn't be lifting anything too heavy hun, just in case.

Livity - hope you're ok on the 2WW

Hello to the rest of the gang!

Went in for my follow up today, am not quite sure how I feel about everything.  Basically, as I have now had two MC's they want to investigate before doing any more treatment, wasn't a total surprise to be honest, he said that he doesn't want to stress me out with another cycle only to have another MC which is very stressful in it's self.  They want to do the Karotyping on both of us and NK cells, clotting and another immune called ANA on me.  I have to wait until my next AF to have these done and then the results take about a month to come back, so I'll be cycling Feb/Mar at the earliest.  He said he didn't feel negative about the situation and that I still have a good chance which is a good thing I guess.  I'll be on the short protocol next time (clomid/cetrotide) with 150 gonal F and 150 Menopur with dexamethasone, as apparently this improves egg quality.  

Now here is my dilemma, my NHS cycle has come up at the Homerton for early next year, I was all set to go with it as it's a free cycle and you can't look a gift horse in the mouth and all that, my only concern is that I am now becoming a more complicated patient and I know for a fact that the Homerton won't be as precise with my treatment.  They said they were happy to go with the protocol that the CRGH suggested but I'm thinking maybe I should wait until I get all the tests done before I go ahead with the Homerton just in case it throws something up that they should know about.  Feeling all very confused as it would be nice not to spend another 10k but if I get a baby out of it then what the heck…hmmmm….
X
x


----------



## livity k

MissT- 

I know what you mean but if you have the tests done and Homerton will follow the proctocol then maybe it would be worth it- as its free- its a dilemma isn't it? Will Homerton put tx back till your test results are in- I would def wait for them? 

I also got stuck on Youtube for ages following Vicks link  

Hi to everyone else.

Kate x


----------



## julieSA

Jenny – I agree with all that’s been said.  Talking is key – but sometimes it's the hardest thing for men to do, and it’s all such a hard subject to deal with.  I know my DP is as total mute when it comes to talking about feelings, but I can usually tell by the tone of his grunt as to whether he’s happy or sad!!!  Seriously though, I really hope you resolve things.  I know for sure how much stress this TTC puts on relationships.  X x x x

Molly – glad to hear you didn’t need a hospital stay.  Fingers crossed for your test date next week.  Rest up and make the most of not being at work!!! x.x.x.x.x.x.

Polly – how did the scan go?  Did they drop your dose?? X x 

Kate – how are you feeling?  X x 

Vicky – good luck for Monday, I’ll be thinking of you. X x 

Miss T – I can totally sympathise with your situation.  I am now at the top of my “reduced cost” cycle on the NHS (I have already had a fully funded cycle, and now am only entitled to one at a reduced cost).  After so many failed cycles, I really needed a fresh outlook on my situation.  I could go for a cycle which would cost me thousands and thousands less, or pay it at CRGH in order for them to explore various options and hopefully get to the bottom of my failed attempts.  I decided to have all the tests etc done at CRGH, I’ve had my tubes removed, immune tests, blah blah which my NHS clinic wouldn’t even think of letting me have done as part of the treatment.  Personally, I really would get to the bottom of things before embarking on any further treatments.  Looking back, I would have saved so much money and emotional energy if my previous clinic had given me the advice which the CRGH has.  

Hi to everyone else, I do apologise to the many I’ve missed.

AFM, I went for a scan and bloods yesterday and they called last night to say I can start stimming.  3 vials of Menopur and 150 gonal F.  I must admit, I did feel like I was a contestant on the Krypton Factor when trying to get the Menopur sorted…think that’s gonna take a bit of getting used to!!  They’ve given me a date for egg collection on 3rd December, with my next appointment for bloods on Sunday (no lay in for me this weekend!).  

Take care all, and have a great weekend x.x.x.


----------



## missmunro

Hello ladies ... about to lie down on the sofa with some internet TV as having that same strange nausea accompanying AF that I had the first time I joined you. It is a new thing ... wonder what is bringing that on.

Polly … wow, 6 amps – even more than I had  You’re younger and with a better profile than me, I think you’re likely to get a good crop with that dose – it’ll be worth the side effects.

Hello Vicks … Blasto-boy has got such good vibes behind him … and there have been a string of BFPs with frozens. I’ve got my fingers crossed that it is your turn this time. Travelling on 6th Dec to Mozambique, but not the mad travelling I had feared – only the one trip before Christmas. Might be nice to be by the beach for a few days. mmm, I am salivating at the thought of your carrot cake – and having a nice DH to bake for you  

Molly … wow, glad you are not in hospital – apart from that it is looking really good for you. How weird, that they might know but not tell you. 

MissTi … sounds like you should get the results from the tests before you go in for your one and only NHS go. Can you put them off until the tests come in? You’re so young – you’ve got time to not rush headlong into things like some of the rest of us 

Julie, congrats on getting the Menopur mixed! Yeah, the needle is the least of it. 

Hello to everyone I have missed, have a good weekend. I am heading back to London tomorrow for a week, so need to get packed and the flat cleaned up, sigh. Going miles out of my way tomorrow to pick up a Parisian Guggelhupf for my niece's christening. Yumm.

mm


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

Julie - great all went good today and you can start stimming    that all goes great.  I am at the clinic on Sunday morning, what time are you up? Hope all goes well with your bloods  

Missmunro - hope you are ok hon and feel better soon    

Kate - hope 2ww is going quick for you and you are ok?   

vicks - great that ET is Monday.     that all goes great for you x 

lollypop - hope you are feeling ok on the drugs?  

Molly - so glad that you are feeling a bit better, and it didn't get seriously bad.  Hugs    you feel completely better real soon x

MissTI - Thats great that CRGH are doing all those tests to find out whats what and try and avoid MC happening again for you.  Hope you manage to make a decision as to whether to do a NHS cycle or not... I personally would wait till tests back... but thats just me , you have to do what feels right for you , only you can decide really xx 

Hello to rex, fozi, kd, Mrs CC, louises, 24hours, mami and everyone else lots of  .

AFM - Thanks so much for all your really sweet messages, so lucky to have your lovely support you are the best girls, really appreciate it xxxx  .  Feeling much better after spending two days crying, think I must of got it all out my system now surely...  Me and DH are ok, we just need to make sure that we spend a lot more time together as because of his new job I hardly see him as he has been working weekends evenings and I end up feeling really frustrated and that I am going through this TX all by myself .  Anyway we will sort it all out and be fine, we are very strong couple.    Well AF finally has showed up better late than never... so booked my day 3 scan on Sunday at the clinic and do my first injection... so here we go again on our third cycle... lets hope its third time lucky for us...  

Have a great weekend all and enjoy xfactor and strictly those that are fans    

lots of love
jennyxxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Afternoon all

MissM -Mozambique sounds great - especially the few days on the beach.  Have you been before?  It is somewhere I have thought about going to for a while but never made it there.

Julie - you must be pleased to be getting started again.  Is this your first cycle at CRGH?

Molly - hope you are feeling better today.  It must be strange thinking that the drs might know if you are pregnant from the bloods but not telling you!

Vicky - lots of luck for Monday - hope it goes well.  I spent ages looking at cat videos too - there are some really wierd cats on there!

Polly - how are feeling today - did they reduce your dose?

Jenny - hope you and DH are okay today.  Nothing really I can add to the advice other girls have given you, other to say that I think men struggle to cope with this whole difficult process much more than us in some ways. There have been a few difficult times and harsh words exchanged between me and my DH over the past months.  

Hello to Kate, Miss Ti, Mrs CC and anyone else I have missed xxx

AFM - still not much happening here.  No sign of AF yet and getting impatient.  Went to yoga on Thursday for the first time in ages and determined to stick at it this time.  Having a relaxing weekend, enjoying not doing much.  By the way, have been reading about a herb called Agnus Castus.  Anyone tried it?

Louise xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls...

Jenny...so glad you have got it out of your system...it all sounds positive...sometimes you just need to let it all out.

Louise...what's Agnus Castus?

Vicks...Good luck for monday!  

MM...tell me about it! 

Julie...good luck with the stimming...careful with the water ampules...got a nasty cut the other day. You are about a week after me. I go for EC on the 27th and are going for blasts as no tubes...so ET around the 1st Dec...We'll be 2WW together 

MissT...go for it. If they're offering freebies take everything you can get...you can always come back to CRGH if it doesn't work out...

Molly...so glad you didn't end up in hospital and hope you feel better soon x

Kate how're you doing hun?

Hi to everyone else... big  s

AFM Went in for scan and bloods yesterday morning...seem to be responding well though they are keeping me on the 6amps...had to pick up another prescription as I ran out of Menopur. I have 14 eggs which isn't so bad... 7 on each side...1 quite big the rest need to grow a bit but have another 6 days left before EC so hopefully they'll be a decent size. I hope the quality is OK.

Feeling much better today...acupunture did the trick yesterday and I've got much more energy and not so dehydrated...she also fixed my neck which has been hurting me for ages. She gave me some little pressure balls that you can stick on pressure points (my ear) you press on them from time to time and they relax you...seems to be working 

Polly x


----------



## molly097

Thanks all for your best wishes. They Drs havent done an oestrogen test so they defo dont know! I am trying to decide whether to test on day 14 (tomorrow) or Weds which is day 16. Girls what did you do?

I am still struggling with the OHSS so am in tomorrow for another check up. My bloods had changed slighlty on Friday but didnt have to go to hosp so hopefully all will be well tomorrow. 

Mol x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey just a quickie to say I tested 14dpt.
Hope you're feeling better. Good luck for testing!!

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

louises -     for AF to arrive

lollypop -    for your follies and for EC

molly - really sorry that your still feeling bad with the OHSS, poor thing   .  I personally always test day 16 (as DH makes me) if you can hold out that long...   

Mrs CC - glad all good with you x

Hello to everyone else 


AFM - afraid its bad news for me, went to clinic today and saw Dr Ranier for my day 3 scan today and to start my injections for my dIUI superovulation cycle, and he has had to cancel my cycle this month as I have a cyst in my ovaries.... and they wont let me cycle until its gone... completely fxxxxx off now and feeling really down about it all.. Typical just as I had got myself all ready to cycle again this month after our BFN... Rather confused why this is the case as all my scans were all clear and no cysts before I had this IUI so think it might of happended when I ovulated after IUI. Do wonder if  the "clomid" might be the causing factor?!... who really knows!!! DH is now off on a business trip for 5 days so on my own when I really need him right now..
xxxx


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Jenny  , although it v irritating I think a break could be a have a positive side- its full on doing tx after tx and you and your DH also had to contend with finding out you needed donor- you can have a lovely spoily christmas focussing on the two of you and start again in 2010- I know I'm definitely having a break if this one doesn't work- I can't just leap in again. 

Molly good luck if you test tomorrow- I think I would be tempted    How's your tummy feeling??

Vicks- good luck for your transfer!! Am willing blasto-boy on!

Polly good luck with stims- hope all goes well.

Big hello to everyone else- VM- how was your scan? 

I'm in clinic tomorrow at 10am for the clexane bloodcount test- I'm trying really hard to ignore any symptoms and try to remain neutral- really haven't got a clue, 

We just went to my nephews 1st birthday/naming party- it was lovely but there were babies everywhere and part of me was thinking please let it work- It did feel odd knowing I could be preg or that it could not have worked. I think if I had another negative I would struggle with that kind of situation- 

Have a good week.

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

Jenny-I know its difficult if you have your heart set on cycling again straight away, but I'm with Kate, enjoy the break, take time with DH and take the pressure off. It won't harm your chances and if anything if you go in feeling refreshed and with DH onside, you might feel more positive and then culd have a positive effect on your chances. The cycts come and go, its just one of those things.

Kate, I know what you mean. Have just spent weekend with my 10month old nephew, he's so cute. Had to try and settle him so was lying on the bed with him snuggled in the crook of my arm. Do make me yearn a bit!

Lollipop-that all sounds really positive-lots of follie growing vibes coming your way!

Molly, I waited until day 16 last cycle but tested on day 14 during my IUIs. Its a personal choice, I was keen to remain PUPO as long as possible and didn't want my dreams shattered, but with everything you've been through the last few days, I know I'd be tempted to test early!

Louise-not heard of the herb, sorry! Hope AF arrives soon!

MM- a parisian guggelhupf?!! i gave my nephew a train!! (what is one of those?)

MissT-I think I would talk to the Homerton lot and see what happens if you want to delay by a month or two. If its possible, I'd get the fancy tests done and CRGH and find out what they would recommend for the next cycle and see if it can be done at the homerton. It would be a pain to have a cycle at the homerton, that failed because of some unknown factor that CRGH might find out and then not be able to cycle for another 3 months. Hope you had a good weekend, lets plan Xmas drinks!

Julie-good luck with the stimming!

Hi to everyone else!
AFM- ET booked for 430pm tomorrow-seems quite late but it might change. I hope he thaws!

Vicks


----------



## livity k

Meant to say- 

Am up for Xmas drinks! 

Kate


----------



## Mrs.CC

Evening girls,

Vicks....good luck for tomorrow hon, I hope it all goes smoothly for you.

Molly....not long now, have you decided when to test yet??

Kate....Hope the 2ww isn't to bad for you. You sound nice and calm and positive. What is your otd?

SD.....I'm sorry to hear your news hon. It's so annoying when you have a plan and are all psyched up to get going again and something gets in the way!! Try and relax over xmas ready for 2010 to be your year!!

Louise.....sorry haven't heard of that herb either!!

Lollypop....Your scan sounds great hon....good luck with it all.

Missti.....Hard decision.... CRGH will prob be best to get to the bottom of things, but when this process costs you so much money it's tempting to go with a free go and get what you can from the NHS!!

Missm....hope you're ok hon.

Hi to anyone I've missed.

Well this wait for the 1st scan is def worse than the 2ww. I am so grateful to finally be pregnant, but I just can't enjoy it yet!!
I think if I'd had a second beta test done I would feel a bit more optomistic, but not knowing if the level has gone up has just filled me with dread. I know I have to think pregnant and be positive but I'm just so terrified that at the 7wk scan there will be nothing there.......god this is awful!!!
Sorry for the moan, I really don't mean to sound ungrateful....I'm just scared.

Love to you all.
I'd def be up for a pre xmas get together.

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello all...

Kate...I'm in at 10 tomorrow for scan & bloods as well... might see you there. Will be wearing a long brownish tweedy coat and probably jeans or something..haven't decided... I have dark reddish blonde hair which looks on the mousey side under flourescent lights and freckles. 

Christmas drinks sounds like fun...except I'm sworn off drink ...as long as it is not around the 27th Nov or the 1st Dec...

Love to everyone else...  

Polly x


----------



## livity k

Hi Polly, 
I'll wear my really bright pink scarf- its very noticeable- also i have longish blond hair- lets try and catch each other. 
Maybe we should ammend it to non-alcoholic xmas drinks unless I've had another BFN in which case I'll be the one with the bottle in the corner 
Katex


----------



## 24hours

hi girls,

vicks, good luck with ET. Superblastoboy will be!   

livity, how are you doing? tooooooooooo desperate?

jenny, a friend of mine had a cyst one month and none the next one. as vicks says they come and go.  i hope yours are quick to say goodbye 

Lollipop, i see you're doing great! 

Molly, I was really bad testing... you can check! but i wish you the best with whatever you decide. keep us informed  

Louise, any news form AF

MM, big   for you

Julie, good luck with the stimming! you'll be fine

MissCC, i know what you feel. you thought now that you had a positive it was all over well... NO. now is the waiting for the 7 weeks scan, then for the 10 weeks scan, then for the apointment with your midwife... it never ends. Are you on Cyclogest? If so, don't worry. It's not strong enough to hide any problems with the pregnancy (as it could happen with a high dose of Gestone). I'm sure you will be perfectly fine!

SD, i'm sorry you are having a bad time hun. A break is a good thing for both of you. DH and I are using donor sperm as well. PM me if you want to coment your DH worries, maybe i can help you with my experience...

MissT, i couldn't agree more with vicks. did you speak to Homerton? what did they say  

The midwife was supposed to come home today for a first visit, but there's been a mess up with the confirmation and no one came!!! now I have to wait until sunday!!! waiting waiting waiting... I'm up for christmas drinks (lime and soda for me).


----------



## julieSA

Sweetdreams – I’m so sorry you’ve had your cycle cancelled. I can imagine that you are so disappointed.  Its so full of ups and downs.  Hopefully you can get going soon   

Vicky – good luck with the transfer - I’ll be keeping all my bits crossed for you today.     

Polly – how are you getting on??  It’ll be good to have someone else in the 2ww with me.  Not long til the 27th… hope yr feeling ok.  Did the bloods and scan go ok yesterday??    

Molly – did you test or have you decided to hold off.  Hope your feeling ok with the OHSS, fingers crossed it's a good sign   

Kate – how did your blood test go yesterday?  I understand how you are feeling.  You’re doing well to try to ignore your symptoms! Its such a trying time, but try to keep your spirits up.  

Miss CC – oh hun, try not to be scared – its totally understandable how you are feeling.  This is all such a stressful waiting game.  How long have you got until your 7w scan??  

AFM, its all pretty quiet… I went for my E2 blood test yesterday after 4 days of stims.  They called last night to say my results were a bit low so they have now upped my dose of Gonal F to 225, with 3 amps of menopur.  Hope my blood test isn’t too much to worry about.  I’ve had a bit of a grotty weekend and I think im just feeling so anxious about this ivf.  my DP has been a pain in the ars*e this weekend as well which never helps!!   I was actually glad to get back to work today, which is a very unusual thing for me!!!

Hope all you ladies are all well  x x x x x


----------



## molly097

deciding to wait until Weds too scared to test today! Just back from the hospital and they say the OHSS is still the same, although I am feeling a little better which I am not taking as  a good sign. If I am pregnant they say it generally gets worse not better so Im now an emotional wreck thinking it hasnt worked.


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Kate...like ships in the night....sorry I missed you...was in the scan room for ages so yet again our paths did not cross. How did your test go?

Jenny...  so sorry hun...you really are in the wars at the moment...I do think that Kate is right....you need a break. You have plenty of time to cycle again and you've really been through enough already this year...your body is trying to tell you something!  I really think it is important to spend a bit of time with your hubby...maybe go for away for a few days somewhere romantic...Have a lovely relaxed, unstressed Christmas where you can eat and drink whatever you want and start with a clean slate next year... 

Vicks...Bags of luck      hope ET goes well x

Julie...Sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish. Don't worry about the blood test...you are on quite a low dose anyway so it doesn't mean you're not responding. Hope your DP stops being such a pain in the backside 

Molly...Good luck hun...try not to worry too much...fingers crossed for you    

Love to MM, MissT, Mrs CC, Mami, 24, and everyone else 

AFM - Don't really know what to make of the scan today...Doc was non-commital but nurse was really positive...I've got 14 follies but 6 are below the viable size (below 12) so she said I've got about 8 viable...is that good or bad? I do have 1 that is about 21mm so that is good I think? The rest are between 12-17mm...Was hoping for a few more   Fingers crossed some more of them get bigger in the next couple of days... 

Polly x


----------



## molly097

Polly - sounds like you have got plenty and are all growing nicely. x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Hi ladies, I did start to post on this thread a couple of months ago and have been lurking over the last few weeks but not posting normally I am on the male factor thread with Sweetdreams and Ceciliab (who is now almost on a plane to NYC for her cycle there!)

I started my cycle at CRGH on 13th Novembe (everytime I am in the waiting room I try and work out if any of you girls are there!!) and sadly got a call today to confirm it's all over.  It was all looking fine at my scan on Friday they were talking about EC on Sun/Mon but then got a call Fri pm saying my bloods showed my LH was surging so they had to do EC on sat which was only day 11 - they got 7 eggs all were too immature to go for ICSI they got 3 to mature overnight but 2 failed to  survive the fertilising and 1 fertilised abnormally.  Have been told to book a follow up consultation with Mr Serhal in the next few days.

Basically just wondering if anyone else has had the same thing where they surged early.  I was on 150 gonal f and 2 menopur and then thurs they dropped it to 75 gonal f and 1 menopur.  I was taking the cetrotide which I thought was supposed to stop you ovulating.  Just panicking whether or not there will be anything they can do for me to stop the same thing from happening again.

This is our first cycle and I wasn't getting my hopes up for a BFP but didn't consider that I wouldn't even make it to embryo transfer.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## sweetdreams73

hello lovely ladies

24hours - sorry to hear midwife didn't turn up how frustrating  

Kate - hope all good with your bloods?  hope the 2ww is going quick for you when is your OTD?.  It is hard when your around other peoples babies  

Julie - so sorry to hear that things are difficult for you and DH is not being very supportive   .     that all goes great with your TX hon x

vicks -    that all went great with your ET today, hope you are ok  

molly -    for your test on Wednesday 

Mrs CC - sorry to hear the wait till your scan is worse than 2ww        that all is great at your scan 

polly -    that your follies will grow to perfect size in next couple of days.

Aunty betty -      so so sorry hon that this has happended to you, its so totally unfair and cruel  . When is your apt with Mr Serhal?  Sure he will be able to do something to make sure that this doesnt happen again with your next cycle   

AFM - Thanks so much lovely ladies, for all your sweet messages and advice   really dont know what I would do without you guys right nowxx.  Feeling rather disappointed and upset about it all still but feel a bit better now we have a plan.  I spoke to Mr Serhal today about what to do next...  He said that the cyst would have been caused by the "clomid" I have been taking and we discussed about putting me on the "pill" to shrink the cyst but as I am not going to be cycling this month now  or in December over Xmas decided that we would let mother nature get rid of the cyst naturally and give my body a break from any drugs for a while and then when AF arrives in January start a cycle of super ovulation injections dIUI.  So hopefully third time lucky for us in January    that cyst has gone and  it works this time

I would be up for Xmas drinks too  

lots of love
Jennyxx


----------



## Lollypop72

Aunt Betty...welcome back. So sorry about your cycle  It's just not fair sometimes...

I'm slightly worried that I might be surging early as well. Was due to go for my last scan and bloods on weds with EC on Friday but CRGH just rang and said that I need to go for another blood test tomorrow (day 11)...I'm worried that I will only have one good size follie if I have to go in for EC early as the others aren't mature yet... 

Polly x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Polly - Sorry you are having a hard time.    Try not to worry and stress yourself, sure everything is just fine hon        that all goes great with your blood test tomorrow and that your follies grow   
xxxx


----------



## Auntie Betty

Lollypop - my EC was on day 11!  I got a call last wed after day 8 scan saying bloods were high and had to go for extra blood test on Thursday - they then cut my dosage in half for Thursday.  On Thursday my LH was 1.8 and by Friday bloods my LH was 13!!!  Got a phone call to do my trigger injection immediately but in reality it was only about 17 hours before EC not the 37 I think it is supposed to be.  Sounds like your follies are doing just fine.  Good luck x


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Just a quick one as am about to pick up a takeaway, but just to let  you know that you have a twin- Polly, I was next to a girl in the downstairs waiting room who had brownish coat long dark strawberry blonde hair and freckles and was wearing jeans!! I waved my pink scarf around a bit and then plucked up courage to ask if she was Polly- to which I got a frosty, No....whoops- luckily nurse called me almost immediately!!

Will write more later

K x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Am back, having just had very indulgent but delicious fish and chips- yum- will get back to healthy tomorrow. Just telling myself there's protein in it for the embies.

Vicks I really hope your blastoboy thawed well and you had a smooth transfer.  

Molly I know what you mean about being scared to test- good luck for wed.

Auntie Betty, hope you are ok hun, I also thought cetrotide stopped ovulation- that must be so hard after all the build up. 

Polly I think it is a good thing they are monitoring you closely- I remember thinking my follies didn't sound big enough pre trigger and they got 10 eggs 8 of which were mature enough- i think it is such a balancing act. 

Julie, sorry you are finding things tough I think starting again brings up all the fear again- Is your DP being any more supportive? 

24hrs- hope you have good midwife when you finally meet her. 

Mrs CC- I can really imagine how you feel- only a week to go hun!! I've taken your tip of shifting dates with friends and its helping as i feel I can talk about tx without the pressure of having to let them know a result as soon as I do.

Sweetdreams glad you are feeling happier hun,  

MissT- how's things?

Kate xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Polly - sounds like you have got lots of follies growing and that the clinic are keeping a close eye on you.  Fingers crossed.  

Jenny - sorry to hear about your cyst - you really have had a run of bad luck.  Here's hoping it disappears - hopefully, we can cycle together in January.

Kate - I know what you mean about babies - wherever I turn it seems like one of my friends is falling pregnant or planning a christening/first birthday etc.  Positive thoughts that we will all get there one day too.

Vicks - how did ET go?

Julie - hope you are feeling better soon and that DP is a bit more supportive.  Men really are a bit rubbish sometime.  My DH has got it in his head that I should get a new, less stressful job.  He refuses to listen when I tell him that looking for, and starting a new job is pretty stressful in itself!  

Molly - hope tomorrow's test goes OK.  Isn't it awful when you end up reading into every little sign.

Hello to Mrs CC, 24 hours, Auntie Betty and anyone else I have missed.  

AFM - AF has arrived thankfully.  The only time in a few years I have actually been glad to see it!  So I can get my OST done this week (although that would mean I would need to go back for second set of bloods on a Saturday - is that possible, does anyone know?) and then results next week.  Fingers crossed that I am not a lost cause.

Louise xx


----------



## vicks67

Evening Ladies!

Kate-sounds like you are coping admirably with 2ww. I did a lot of not so healthy eating under the guise of protein for the embie! 

Aunty-Betty-So disappointing to have gone through so much and be stopped short in your tracks. The cetrotide is supposed to stop you surging prematurely, maybe you need something more potent. I'm sure there will be something that can be done now they know it might happen- the first cycle is often all about finding these things out.

Polly-the follies grow a bit even after the pregnyl and so hopefully you'll find that more of them are upto scratch. Don't worry about being called back it happened to me as well, and went on for a few days after.

Jenny, glad you feel better after talking to Dr S. Its a good way to start the new year, I think!

Molly-i did the same, felt better not knowing!

24hours-sorry about the mid wife-what was supposed to happen at that visit?

Julie-Sorry things are a bit crappy at the moment-its impossible not to think the worse, when you've already been through so much.

Mrs CC-Its just one thing after another to worry about! Have you got much in the way of symptoms?

MissT-how are you?

Jo1105-thanks for the text, any news on the rest of your tests? you on for pre chrimbo drink?

Louise-glad AF is finally here-phew!

Love to everyone else!

AFM-Well blasto-boy thawed ok, thought they would never call this morning! He was a grade BB, which I gather is ok and was already hatching. The tranfer went relatively smoothly- horrible full bladder and a bit crampy, but only to be expected. Now need to sit and wait! Its weird after a natural cycle, haven't quite got back into the drugs etc. Got day off tomorrow but then back at work.

Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104

Vicks - glad it went well today.  Put your feet up and take it easy tomorrow.

Louise x


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls,

Livity - thanks for the advice hun, was just so confused, think it was too much info in one go.  Hope you're doing good on the 2ww.

JuliaSA - thanks for the advice, am defo thinking more clearly about things now.  Hope you're doing good with the stimms, takes a bit of getting used to all that mixing.  I wouldn't worry about your blood test, they did that to me nearly every day upping my dose, started on 2 amps and ended up on 6!

MM - yep, defo think it's the right thing to do to get the tests done pre my next cycle, think the timing will work out ok in the end as I'm unlikely to be cycling until Jan/Feb at the earliest.  Hope you're week in London is going well.

SD - thanks for your advice hun.  I'm so sorry you had to cancel this cycle hun and that DH is away at a crucial time.  Sometimes you need to think of these things as a blessing in disguise, when you do cycle next you'll be less stressed and calmer and hopefully you'll get your long awaited BFP!  Glad you spoke to Dr S and have a good plan going forward.

Louise - I have heard of Agnus Cactus, the vitamin brand Solgar do it, it's meant to regulate hormones I think.  Glad AF has shown up and you can get on with OST, I did mine over a weekend too, so don't worry about that.

Lollopop - know what you mean about the freebies.  14 follies is great hun, don't worry, hope your blood test is ok today

Molly - hope you're ok with the OHSS, I tested early both times, I have no will power, if you can bear to wait though I would.  Got everything crossed for tomorrow hun.

Vicks - Congrats on being PUPO!  Sounds like you've got a good'un in there, got everything crossed for you chick!  Thanks for your advice hun, have things a lot straighter in my head now and you're right about being armed with the right info for my next cycle, otherwise it might be a waste.  

MrsCC - I know, it's so hard having to decide what to do re another cycle at CRGH or a free one, I guess I should be grateful that I can choose either at the mo!  I know how you feel about the wait for the first scan, it's so hard.  Keep the faith chick, your levels were very good if I remember rightly and I am sure everything will be all good at your scan.

24hrs - not spoken with the Homerton as yet, am about to write them a letter straight after I write this mammoth post!  How annoying about your midwife appt, hope you get it sorted soon.

Aunt Bettie - good to hear from you hun.  I'm so sorry you had to cancel your cycle, I have no experience to guide you I'm afraid but I am sure it is something they can fix, good luck for your follow up.

Hello to the rest of the gang!

AFM - I am much straighter in my head of what I should do next.  I'm defo gonna have the tests before I cycle next.  The dates I think will work out ok as my Homerton go will be on my Jan or Feb AF, more than enough time to get the results back.  First things first I'm going to ask my GP if she can refer me for any of the test on the NHS, she's so nice so I am sure if she can help she will.  Failing that I'm going to ask the Homerton if they will do them for me as it's all to do with my next cycle, they have already said that they are happy to follow the same protocol as CRGH, so that's a good thing.  Just need to get tapping away with my letters now to see what I can get, feel  like I'm begging a bit, but at the end of the day, if you don't ask, you don't get! 

Went in for another scan at the EPU yesterday, the doc there actually suggested I contact the Homerton for the tests, it didn't even cross my mind, so glad I mentioned it to them!  Scan was all good, I have passed everything so all back to normal and gonna try to get myself in tip top condition for the next go…..

Had a really busy weekend with a night out with the girls on Friday and a dinner party for 8 on Saturday, am still feeling so tired, could actually crawl under my desk and sleep for the whole day I think!  

Happy Tuesday all!
X
x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Molly....have you cracked yet and tested?? If not good luck for tomorrow, my fingers are crossed for you hon.

Kate....Glad the 2ww isn't driving you to mad. I still can't seem to get back on the healthy eating thing....and I know I should. You've made me want fish and chips tonight...yum!!
It's so much easier when you shuffle dates round with friends isn't it. When they kept asking how I was and what was going on, I just said that due to boring follicle stuff they had to change my drugs slightly. Finding it hard though now....I met up with them on friday for dinner, so had to lie to them in person...not just via phone or text!!! They keep ringing and texting this week to make sure I'm resting!! Luckiliy I don't live in the same area...cos I'd be scared to pop to the shops in case I saw them!
I tell my girls everything and can't wait til the scan next week so I can tell them. I've already arranged to see them all for a coffee on the thursday so I can tell them in person....they are gonna be soooo happy!!

Vicks....Yey...pupo. Congratulations hon, glad it went ok. You rest up and think pregnant. To answer your question, no I haven't got many symptoms. Sore boobs and slight cramps now and then but thats it. I know a lot of women don't get symptoms...but I want them...I want to feel pregnant!!

SD....Glad you feel ok hon....it's all so frustrating isn't it!

Hi to everyone else, be lovely to meet up for xmas drinks. I haven't been able to make the last ones so hoping I'll be able to come this time.

Well I did another digital test this morning....cos I'm stupidly panicking that somethings gone wrong!!
Well still BFP and this time it said 3+ weeks, so thats great cos thats changed. I was gonna go for another beta today if I still wasn't a little bit reassured, but I feel better now.......COME ON TUESDAY!!!
Oh and Mark's just rung me to let me know he's taking me to Paris for our 1st wedding anniversary on 19th dec. We go on the 17th for 3 nights....can't wait!!

Love to all
CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hey girls,

Thanks for all your lovely support...Sorry I haven't got time for any personals but just wanted to say thanks....

My acupuncturist texted me and said try not to think about it too much as " THE THOUGHT CREATES THE EMOTION"  thats my thought for the day...so girls think positive and PREGNANT!

Polly x

PS Kate...re: red head girl in brown coat...she obviously had a sense of humour bypass...I'll try to think of something a bit more recognisable to wear next time...like a red nose or a Groucho Marx mask or something!


----------



## Auntie Betty

Thank you ladies for your message yesterday.  Feeling a little bit better today.  Have got follow up booked with Mr (sometimes slightly scary!) Serhal on Thursday so will see what he thinks - not been able to find much when googling about having LH surge early and whether there is anything they can do to prevent it and am scared they will say there is nothing they can do.

Can I ask - anyone that used cetrotide - has anyone ever done more than one .25mg dose per day or been advised to take it at certain times of the day.  The only drug I was told to store in the fridge was the Pregnyl but something I found on internet was that cetrotide should be kept in fridge.  Just trying to think if it was something I did wrong to stop it working.

Vicks67 - good to hear you are PUPO - relax and take it easy hope the 2ww flies by!

Lollypop - how were your bloods yesterday?

Sorry being a bit rubbish with personals - there are so many of you on this thread its hard to keep up with whats what!!


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey Auntie Betty,

I was on one cetrotide jab a day(.25mg), I did all my jabs at 9pm and the only ones I kept in the fridge were gonal-f and pregnyl.

Don't know if this helps.
CC.x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Thanks CC - I wasn't told to keep my gonal f in the fridge? and was just told to do my injections any time after 7 so mine probably did vary a bit in time each day.  i was also just one .25mg cetrotide as well


----------



## MissTI

Aunt Bettie - I did one injection a day, just before bed time, didn't keep it in the fridge....

MrsCC - great news on the digital preg test!
x
x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

Megan phoned with results for the bloods and they came back high so they're stopping the menopur but not triggering me because my follies aren't big enough... ...we'll see at the scan tomorrow...GROW FOLLIES GROW    

pX


----------



## Lollypop72

Oh PS.

Aunt Betty...I don't think you've done anything wrong hun...Sometimes our bodies just don't respond the way we want them to...and that doesn't mean it won't work next time x

Px


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening all

Miss Ti - glad you are feeling more positive and making plans for the next cycle.  Hope you made it through your day without being too sleepy.

Mrs CC - glad things going well.  Its probably not surprising being pregnant is still a bit unbelievable.  A couple of my friends who got pregnant recently said they didn't really believe it til the scan and they hadn't been through anywhere near the effort and stress you have been to get there.

Polly - I am sending positive thoughts out to your follicles to grow...  

Aunt Betty - let's hope the clinic are able to get your drugs sorted better for your next cycle.  I remember when I had a poor response on my cycle I looked for ways I had done things wrong with the injections/drugs - I think its natural to try and find an explanation for why things don't work out how we so want and wish.

Molly - lots of luck for tomorrow.  

AFM - booked in for OST on Thursday and Friday this week and then results the following Friday.  Fingers crossed its good news and we can start cycling in January.  DH is already getting stressed about it and thinking the worst that the AMH will be too low and the clinic will say its the end of the road for us.  Keep telling him to try and be a bit more positive but I think he is working on the philospohy that if he thinks of the worst news then he will be prepared.

BTW - I am up for pre-Xmas drinks - as I am still quite new to this, it would be great to meet you all in person!

Louise xx


----------



## sweetdreams73

hello lovely ladies

kate - how 2ww goes really quick for you and you get your BFP before Xmas (what a fantastic pressie...)
Sure embies love fish and chips xx

Louises - glad AF has arrived now and    that all goes great with your OST on Thursday and Friday and the results are fab  .  Sounds like your DH is trying not to get yours and his hopes up incase its not good news (typical guy!) but its really important to try and keep yourself and DH positive hon and try and think that your results will all be great. It also really helps when you are in a good frame of mind with stress levels too... Its not always easy though and DH is just worrying about you which is very sweet and lovely... hope it all goes great xx

Vicks - Congratulations hon on being PUPO, glad transfer all went great.  Really hope 2ww goes real quick for you and you get a BFP for Xmas too xx 

Polly - sending your follies lots and lots of      that they grow... come on follies grow......

MissTI - Great your scan showed you are all back to normal again... So glad you are feeling better hon   .  Great that you are getting the test done before you cycle to see what / if they need to change any of your TX protocol.  

Mrs CC - great that your tests are BFP, what a lovely feeling that must be seeing "pregnant" 2-3 weeks, how lovely... hope the wait till your scan goes quick, try to relax and enjoy being pregnant, sure thats easier said than done and sure I would be the same if in your position as well... .  Take care x

Aunt Betty - It's really hard to know how your body is going to respond on the drugs and it can vary from cycle to cycle too... So try not to worry hon, next time you probably wont have any problems at all.   .  I realy love your description of Mr S   , very funny! He put his hand on my shoulder and said "it will all be ok" once to me which was very lovely, he is just busy important and scary....  I always feel like a complete wally when I speak to him, I get really tongue tied and forget my words.... god knows what he thinks of me...  

Hello to fozi, molly, 24hours, mami, julie, mm and everyone else lots of   

lots of love
Jenxxx


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - if anyone is going to be in London before Friday, here's a nice offer at Liberty's:

http://www.vouchermum.com/2009/11/13/free-coffee-and-cupcakes-at-nescafe-pop-up-cafe-in-liberty/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lollypop72

hello girls

kate...hope your 2ww is going swimmingly...how long is it now to test?

Louises...Fingers crossed that you get the go ahead for your cycle in Jan...My AMH is quite low...but there are ways you can improve it with the right food...lots of protien and dark green veg, spirulina/wheatgrass etc...no alchohol or caffeine...give it a try...

Vicks...glad transfer all went well.  Congratulations on being PUPO...hope your 2WW sails by and you get a BFP     

MissTI...So glad you are feeling better and the scan is normal. Hopefully the tests should help your treatment for your next cycle.

Mrs CC - Great result...congrats! How long til your scan?

Aunt Betty...Big   to you...hope you are feeling a better and they get your treatment sorted for your next cycle.

Julie...How are the stims going hun?

Hello to Jenny, Molly, 24hours, Mami, MM, Fozi and everyone else big      

AFM - Went for my final scan today and hooray! enough of my follies are finally big enough to trigger...so looks like tonight I will do the trigger and EC is as scheduled for Friday...Still waiting for CRGH to phone and confirm but it is looking good. So thanks girls for all your positive vibes it worked!  

PS...when are we going to do our pre Xmas (non alcoholic) drink?

Love 

Polly x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey girls,

Molly....How you doing, have you tested yet hon??

Polly....I'm really glad you're all set for trigger tonight and egg collection friday. This is such a hard process to go through and it feels like such a big acheivment each hurdle you get over.
I have my first scan next tuesday the 1st....can't come soon enough. When I look back I can't believe how I got here, I only had 3 follicles and was told by horrible doctor in quite a couldn't care less manner " oh you need 4 follicles so they will prob cancel cycle" I came out of there crying my eyes out convinced it was over for us, but got over that....got to egg collection and they managed to get 6 eggs!!!
Good luck hon....not long now!!

Hi everyone else, hope you're all having a good day.

CC.x


----------



## molly097

Just to let you know I had a positive pregnancy test this morning so all is looking amazing. I've been into the CRGH for bloods so I am just waiting for confirmation from them that everything is going to be allright - come on afternoon call! OHSS is still quite bad so need to be off for at least another 2 weeks but I can defo handle it if I am preggers!

Also another girl who had the ET same day has also had a positive today too. 

Hope the good luck spreads. 

Mol x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Yey molly congratulations!!!
I've been waiting for your news, so happy for you hon.
Let us know how your bloods are later.

CC.x


----------



## MissTI

Oh Molly congrats hun!!!  That is amazing news!  So please for you.  Keep us posted with the bloods news...

Lollypop - grat news!  Good luck for Friday's EC!

Louise - good luck for OST, I can understand what your DH is doing, but you do need to have a positive attitude, sending lots of PMA vibes your way!

SD - thanks hun  

KD74 thanks fr the link

Hello to the rest of the gang!!
x
x


----------



## Lollypop72

Molly...Congrats hon!!      ...thought the tight belly was a good sign 
Yey Molly!

Px


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello girls

Molly - fantastic newsl - so pleased for you!  Has it sunk it at all yet?    

Polly - what is your AMH? Any tips on how to get wheatgrass in my diet - do I have to drink those awful looking green shots you see at Borough Market?  Really pleased to hear the news on your follies.  What time are you there on Friday?  

Mrs CC - glad to hear things are going well.  Your follies give me hope!

Miss Ti - thanks for the PMA vibes!

AFM - not much happening here.  At CRGH for first part of OST tomorrow. 

Louise x


----------



## vicks67

Molly-fantastic news-congratulations!

Louise-Good Luck with the OST tomorrow-it will be fine!nPMA all the way!

Polly-fab news about the follies-good luck for EC onFriday!

Mrs CC-heres to the next week going very quickly!

Sd-Dr S has that effect on me too!

Kate-hope the week is going quick enough! whens OTD?

Hi to MissT, Aunty Betty, JulieSA, 24hours, Jo and anyone else!

AFM-not much news here, back at work today, was hoping to take it easy, but colleague of sick so have got my feet up now whilst watching 10 years younger!
Vicky


----------



## jo_11

Hey girls,

Well, I leave the post for a few days and all sorts of things are happening!  

Vicks:  Hope it wasn't too hectic at work; glad you're taking it easy this evening and overdosing on rubbish TV; it's good for the soul  

Molly:  BIG BIG congratulations... it was awful to hear of the OHSS you've had to endure but who cares now you're preggers!!  

Polly:  Good luck for EC on Friday.

Mrs CC:  Good luck for the scan.

Louise:  The OST will be fine... I ended up just having the ORT as I had a little cyst.  Re the wheatgrass shots, I love them (am I weird?!).  If you don't though, you can get wheatgrass powder and just mix it in with other stuff; I get mine from a tree hugging type company called Tree Harvest (they take orders of the 'phone and are v nice).  

Auntie Betty:  Welcome to the thread!

Everyone else:  Hope you're all doing well; a big  

AFM, been a bit quiet as not much news.  We got DH's karyotype test back and all's normal - yey!  Aunt Flo's just arrived for me this month but we're not cycling again 'til Jan, so I just have to be patient and wait, sigh.  Looking forward to Christmas drinks; I'll just have to have an alcoholic one for you all  

Jo
x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Evening,

Molly, congrats on your BFP thats fab - heres to a happy 9 months ahead.

Louise - hope all goes well with the OST tomorrow - I am there tomorrow am but very unlikley to be brave enough to ask if anyone is from FF in the wating room!!

So, we are with Mr Serhal tomorrow am and fingers crossed there will be something he can suggest for us.


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Molly     hooray -hope you had a good blood level last night.

Lollypop- good luck for friday- I found EC fine- the sedation makes you feel very chilled...

Vicks- hope work not too stressful- nearly the weekend- come on blasto boy!! 

Auntie Betty- good luck for you follow up I hope they have some good answers for you... I found after my cancelled cycle they had learnt a lot and next one went really well,

Louise- hope you get good results from the OST- when do you get them??

Mrs CC- I bet you are counting down to the scan- only one more weekend to go! 

MissTi- hope you are having an ok week- when do you start all your tests?

Sweetdreams- thanks for your good wishes- a BFP would be the most amazing xmas pressie ever  

I think I'm going to test on sunday a few days early but embies will be 18 days old so i reckon it should show- also its partly to give DH and me a bit of time to ourselves with what ever the news is as we've told everyone the official test day of wed, Also last two times one of the worst things about the BFN has been telling everyone who has been rooting for us. 

I really have no clue whether it has worked- I'm trying to ignore symptoms as last time I got all convinced it had worked but think it was the gestone making me think that- 

I have acupuncture today which will be relaxing- and then work with my litle autistic boy which is distracting- and very sweet as he gives lots of hugs. 

  ...............Xmas drinks- what about either thurs 10th or tuesday 15th of december? 

Have a good day- big hello to anyone I've not mentioned.

Kate x


----------



## molly097

Thanks for all your best wishes, delighted with the news but have to say it doesnt really feel like it has sunk in at all! Bloods came back last night and they were fine. I need to go to hosp every two days though for the OHSS, I just hope I don't end up in hosp! Last night I woke up with a dead leg, and I havent quite got the full sensistivity back in my left thigh - spoke to the Dr this morning and he said he is going to check this tomorrow. 

Kate - I know its tempting to test early. Its totally down do what's right for you and what way you will cope the best. 

AB - good luck with you meeting with Mr Serhal.

Jo - great news re DH's test. Enjoy yourself now till Jan. 

Louise - good luck with OST.

Polly - good luck for Friday. Before I had the ET I was scared of the sedation but afterwards it was so the best bit, had the best sleep ever!

Hi to everyone else. 

Molly x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Morning girls,

Molly.....Hope you had a great beta result last night. Have you managed to stop smiling yet??

Jo.....Congrats on the test result being all ok hon.....that must have put your mind at rest a bit. You're only allowed the 1 alcoholic drink though....ha ha!!

A/Betty.....Hope all goes well with Dr.Serhal.....let us know.

Louise.....Hope ost goes ok hon.

Vicks....Always the way...when you want to take it easy, work goes crazy!! Just make sure you relax when you get home hon.

Kate.....Testing Sunday....not long now hon!! My fingers are crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else.
Xmas drinks.....Can't do the thusday 10th I'm afraid, I'm spending the weekend at my mums in Whitstable while Marks got a long weekend of golf and drinking!! Def up for the tues 15th though!!!

Well have I said this wait til the scan is going sooooo slow!!....ha ha....it's all I seem to say!!
Had a bit of a cry yesterday cos none of my clothes fit me cos I've put on so much weight!! I don't mind if it's baby weight, but clearly it's not!!
To keep my weight down I used to go to the gym every day for about 2hrs, so no gym coupled with being at home eating has piled the weight on. It doesn't help cos I love my bloody food...everything about it...shopping for it, cooking it, baking it and of course eating it, and have NO willpower at all!!
I think I could pass for being 3 months pg all ready!!
Went to bluewater with mum for a couple of hrs yesterday afternoon...my god it absolutley knackered me....I was so tired!
Decided not to buy any clothes til just before we go to Paris cos I'm bound to put on more weight!!
Feeling a bit queasy this morning.....which I'm happy about...ha ha...what does this IVF do to us girlies!!

Love to all.
CC.x


----------



## livity k

Update: Can people do 15th dec?? Otherwise lets suggest another date?

Claire I'm totally with you on the food thing- love it.... 

Kate x


----------



## fozi

Hello!

just popping in to say a HUGE congrats Molly!!!       
so wonderful to read your news, am really pleased for you.
here's wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months!

love
Fozi


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls,

Louise - no worries chick, hope OST was ok today.

Vicks - hope you're taking it easy

Jo - Great news on the Karotype test, how long did it take for you to get the result?

Aunt Bettie - Hope all goes well today

Livity - have to wait to get my AF before I can do the tests, not expecting until end Dec now, so got a long old wait!  Really got everything crossed for you for Sunday chick.  I can't make the 15th, is getting mad busy with work do's that week, I can do any night the week before or the 14th or 18th of that week.

Molly - great news on the bloods, good that they are keeping an eye on you

MrsCC - don't worry about the weight, I have put on so much during my cycles, am frantically trying to get it off now before I cycle again!

Fozi - hi hun!!  What is next for you re treatment?

Hello to the rest of the gang, not much happening with me apart from spending lots of money at Selfridges on the 20% off discount weekend!
X
x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Xmas drinks, I can do:
7th, 8th or 9th
14th, 15th or 16th....I go to Paris on the 17th.

Would love to come but I understand if it's a date that I can't make.

CC.x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies

vicks - enjoy putting your feet up hon   .  Take it easy x

Jo - great news about your DH's karyotyping results  .  I hopefully will be cycling again in Jan too if my cyst has gone, so nice to have a January cycle buddy  

AB - good luck with your apt with Mr S tomorrow  .  Sure it will all be ok hon and they can do something so next time it works  

Kate -    that its a BFP on Sunday when you test.  Enjoy your acupuncture x  

kd74 - hope you are ok hon?

Molly - Thats fantastic news hon congratulations on your BFP          Very happy for you x


MissTI - hope you are ok? enjoy the shopping great fun!!

Mrs CC - Hope wait till scan goes real quick.  Don't worry about your weight gain hon, your pregnant you now have a good excuse to eat for two now!! enjoy food! xx

Louises - Good luck tomorrow and Friday   that OST goes well and results are all great .  Be great to have a January cycle buddy   

Polly -  Great news about your follies . ^reiki  That all goes great for you for your EC on Friday    

Hello fozi, mami, 24hours, missmunro and everyone else   .

AFM - I have started up my exercise and healthy eating plan again, as I am not able to do any TX at the moment and off the drugs thought I should be good and lose some more weight and get my BMI down some more before start TX again in January.. Unfortuanately I cant do 14th, 15th, 16th, 17th or 18th for Xmas meet up as already got stuff booked with DH and family coming over from overseas (busy week for me that week). Can do 8th 10th and 11th the previous week if that’s any good with anyone else? Would be really lovely to meet up with you lovely ladies if possible, as sadly missed last two times you all met up xx

lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## vicks67

Just popping in about dates, i can do 8th/9th or 14th/15th!
Will write more later!
vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey 8th or 9th is good for me.

CC.x


----------



## MissTI

Looks like 8th might be the day?
x


----------



## livity k

8th is good for me too- 

Kate


----------



## Mrs.CC

Oooo looks like it's the 8th.......hope everyone can make it!!


----------



## Kittycat104

Evening all

Vicky - hope you are taking it easy on your 2ww and enjoying watching TV with your feet up.  Looking forward to Gavin and Stacey tonight!

Jo - thanks for the wheatgrass advice.  Will try the Tree Harvest.  Maybe I should try the shots - they just always smell so foul!

A/Betty - how did the appointment go?

Kate - sure it will be OK to test on day 18.  Are you feeling nervous?  I know what you mean about friends.  I ended up telling mine by email about my BFN as I couldn't face it in person.  Am going to limit who I tell next time, but its hard to explain away the lack of alcohol without people thinking I am actually pregnant.

Mrs CC - I am a foodie too.  As my alcohol intake has had to go down, my food intake has gone up.  In fact I am just about to tuck into a Gu chocolate mousse.

Miss Ti - didn't know about the Selfridges discount - is it all weekend? 

Hello to Molly, Jenny, missmunro and everyone else

AFM - Had blood tests and scan today.  Really pleased that scan showed up 10 follicles which is three more than the last scan and 7 more than my response on my first IVF.  It made my week and feeling positive for the first time since the BFN.  Back tomorrow for second blood test and then results day next Friday.  

I can do 8th - where are we going to go?

Louise x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

Just checking in before I go in for my EC tomorrow...my haven't you girls been busy! 

The 8th sounds good to me... 

Kate...lots and lots of positive vibes for your test on Sunday        

MissT...Selfridges...20% off...I'm there! Retail therapy is the only vice I'm still allowed to indulge in!

Jenny...good luck with the new health regime...surely a week off for Christmas?

Claire...I can relate to the food obsession...Its my favourite thing ever...it's the only pleasure I have left!

Molly...really hope your OHSS settles down a bit so you can start enjoying being preggers...

Jo...good news with AF and new cycle in Jan...means you can have a big fat drink for all of us!

Aunt B...how did your appointment with Mr S go?

Louise...that sounds great with the follies...when's your EC due?

Vicks...take it easy this weekend and try not to get overloaded at work...lots and lots of crap tele is just what the doctor ordered!

All you other lovely ladies...KD, Fozi, MM, Mami...big hugs  


Polly x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Evening ladies

Had my follow up with Mr Serhal today - no need to have been scared of him as he was absolutely lovely!!  He assured me I am not a lost cause - all the doctors were shocked my LH surged so early and were really frustrated as up until that point he said I had been text book, he thinks it is probably due to my short cycle (24-26 days)  He wants me to have a break until Feb (seems like a lifetime away but gives us the time to save a bit extra) and he will alter the drugs and DR me this time which they didn't do last time.  He said I had responded better than they thought I would considering my low AMH and I may not respond as well next time but would hopefully get further down the line than we have now.

Lollypop   for tomorrow - hope all goes well

Louise - glad that so far so good for you.

Well have to say I have never seen the waiting room so empty this am - there were only 4 people in it!!


----------



## livity k

Auntie Betty glad you had a good follow up- feb will come round in no time.....

Lollypop really good luck for EC tomorrow. 

 Shall we def say the 8th December- 

Meet somewhere central- I'm feeling uninspired as to where? Any good ideas- Southbank near Waterloo has lots of nice places but don't know if it is central enough?  

Have a good friday- i'm doing a days supply at my old school tomorrow so will be good to catch up with everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey girls, just a quickie from me before bed!
Southbank sounds good for me. I'm easy, so whatever suits most.
Not that clued up with where to go central london......I only go up there to shop!!!!
But wherever we decide can it be easy to find or meet outside station please??

looking forward to it.....should be interesting, I only know what Kate looks like!!

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi just a quicky to say Southbank is good for me...there is a nice bar round the back of the NFT at the BFI entrance can't remember what it's called though...

Off to EC now wish me luck...

Px


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls,

Southbank is ok for me too, as is anywhere around Oxford Circus way, looking forward to it!

Lollypop - good luck for EC today!!

Louise - great new on the follies, yep, the discount is on all weekend, the linkis below, there are tones of discounts this weekend.

Aunt Bettie - great new on the follow up chick, Feb isn't that far away, we might even be cycle buddies.

Hello to the rest of the gang
x

http://mail3.selfridges.com/lavamail/getEmailBody?emailOID=0CE2ED33-C15E-44FD-BFFB-C15E0B7DF34B


----------



## 24hours

Bravo Molly, just a quick congratulations    

lollypop, good luck tomorrow

livity, fingers crossed for you for sunday!

I'm up for the 8th! big     to everyone!


----------



## jo_11

Hey everyone,

Hope you're all well.

Auntie Betty:  Glad your appointment went well; it sounds like good news.  Feb will be hear before we know it; I'll be starting injections around mid Jan, so we may be cycle buddies 

Kate:  As you say, the embies will be 18 days old by Sunday, so I think I'd be testing.  Good idea to tell others that you're testing Wednesday; when we had our BFN the worst bit was telling people.  I felt I had to counsel them through their 'loss' as they were convinced it would work  

Molly:  Glad the bloods were good; and pleased to hear they're keeping a close eye on you... fingers crossed all goes OK with the OHSS.

Mrs CC:  Ha ha, yes, what DOES IVF do to us... I'd be happy to be feeling sick and v tired all the time too    

Miss TI:  If you're having tests at the end of Dec, does that mean tx in Jan for you too?  Oh and it took just over four weeks for the results of DH's karyotype test to come through.

Jenny:  Sounds like we may be cycle buddies... I'm hoping my little cyst will go too; I had one last month when I went for the OST but I think they can just come and go??  

Louise:  Good news on the folly front )

Polly:  All the very best for EC today; let's hope they find loads of fabulous quality ones 

Unfortunately I won't be able to make 8 Dec for drinks, which I'm disappointed about... DH and I are off to Edinburgh next Thursday, coming back on the 8th.  I'd say "have one for me" but sounds like it'll be a fairly sober affair.  

Nothing much else to report from me, other than stuffing DH full of vitamins C and E to try and reduce his DNA fragmentation; he's on about 2000% RDAs of each and rattling from all the tablets... I hope it's not possible to overdose on them!

Jo
x


----------



## VM

Hi all,

God i missed soo much the last couple of weeks. Congratulations to all BFPs! Hope many many more will follow...

Vicks/Livity: it is your turn now. Fingers crossed, really really hope it works this time!!!  

Sorry no more personals, still trying to catch up..

AFM: Have been very very busy at work (including w/e's unfortunately) and we are having DH's father over (his mother passed away over a month ago), he will be staying for two months. Between work, trying to be a good host and feeling constantly nauseous, had very little time for anything else. Thankfully, the scan last week was good and i am officially discharged from CRGH. Have my first antenatal apt next week at St Mary's. May not be posting much now, but i will follow your progress in the background. Best of luck to all. 

Will try to make it on the 8th but i am not sure as i am supposed to be in Brussels for a conference that day. It would be nice to meet more of you.

Lots of love. xx


----------



## kdb

Congrats VM on the discharge from the clinic  

Hi Kate - hope you had a good day teaching today.  I think it was you (and Elvie?) who were recently talking about Jersey?  DH and I are considering going there over the Xmas break.  Can you recommend whereabouts is best to stay in terms of area / town?  Thanks so much!


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

VM- congrats on your discharge!! 

Lollypop how did EC go??

KD74- I loved Jersey- we stayed at the Radisson Blu on St Helier waterfront- its very modern and good value and I really liked the rooms (definitely request a seaview- otherwise its a carpark view) breakfast and the staff were lovely, friendly and helpful, 
However,it was not the most atmospheric place and I'm sure there are more characterful hotels, it is on a kind of mini leisure park ( cinema- feww restaurants) just as you come off the ferry- its about a 5/10 min walk into town. St Helier was ok but just feels like an english town/average high St place. 
We had our car and it is such a small island that you can get everywhere really quickly, so in some ways it doesn't matter where you stay. I think the beaches on the north coast are pretty special, I would definitely recommend having a car there. 

As the end of the 2ww looms.....I've had a good day- did supply work at my old school where I worked for 4 yrs so it was lovely to see everyone and all the kids- its a special needs school and I love it. I was offered a day on monday but turned it down on the grounds that if i get a BFP I will be at the clinic having a blood test and if I don't I will be hiding/doing nice things with DH to cheer us both up- aarrgh! 

I also had car serviced and did some shopping so compared to all the doing nothing days I've had recently it felt very productive- 

I'm just so scared of testing though- am still on ignoring symptoms policy as last time convinced myself it had worked so don't trust what the drugs make you feel! 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend- Big hugs to all   

I'll have a think about Southbank bars-

Kate x


----------



## kdb

Thanks Kate - much appreciated   Lol, my DH had mentioned that exact same hotel!  Really hope you get your BFP and can spend Monday celebrating xoxo


----------



## livity k

Kd74- Just to say if you do go on ferry and book that hotel- don't do a package- it was about 100 quid cheaper to book the two directly.

I did really like the Radisson Blu- rooms are huge and comfy- great beds! 

If you do go there have a fab trip, 

Kate x


----------



## kdb

Thanks lovely!  We're also looking at Guernsey and probably having a few days on each island.  Just need to get out of London for a while for some space and some fresh air, without spending too much ££!


----------



## vicks67

Dear All!

VM-lovely to hear from you, great news about the scan-hope you start feeling better and enjoying being preggers!

Kate-time is flying, it will be Sunday before you know it! I'm not really having a very relaxing week. Colleague off sick so had to cover the wards. Just got back from Oxford St, lots of walking and walking-my feet are killing me! hope i'm not overdoing it.

Jo-its a shame you can't make the 8th. Have to say most of the middle 2 weeks in Dec are already booked out with one christmas do or another!

Lollypop-hope EC went according to plan and you got lots of nice eggies!

Louise-that sounds like a nice antral follicle count, I only had about 4! Hope rest of the results are equally as good.

Aunty Betty-that sounds like a really positive consult with Mr S, I'm very fond of him, he made us larf a lot at our first consult! Heres looking forward to February!

Hi to 24hours, Kd, Fozi, MissT, Elvie, Mrs CC and anyone else i might have missed!

AFM_am now 4dp transfer, no thoughts of testing yet, no symptoms just a bit worried that i haven't been taking it easy enough but i suppose if you got pregnant normally you wouldn't really take things slowly at this point. Anyway lazy day tomorrow, unfortunately sun we need to take DHs mum into hospital for an op, so not so relaxing! With regards to meeting up, theres a fab gastro pub on the Cut by waterloo station but it tends to be really busy. The bar at the BFI is called the river front bar, was there last week, its quite a cool place for drinks, food not that special but there is a Ping Pong near by!
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Just a quickie to say I'll let you guys decide where we are going on the 8th.......as I don't really know the area, but wherever will be cool with me.

Lollypop.....How did EC go hon? hope you are feeling ok, and they got lots of lovely eggies.

Hi to everyone else, enjoy your saturday.

Just gonna take Brian (dog) out for a nice walk then walk into Blackheath for a nosey round and a coffee. I've got to start walking more as I'm getting no other exercise!! Just gonna have to resist a lovley cake with my coffee......ooo so hard!!

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girlies,

Well just back from acupunture post EC yesterday...they got 13 eggs and I just got a call from the embreologist to say 9 have fertilized...they will call tomorrow to let me know how they are doing. I'm really quite chuffed...last week I was worried I would have 1 or 2 mature...so fingers crossed that they make it to weds and we get some first class blasto-babies!   

Thanks for all your support.

Px


----------



## Lollypop72

Oh by the way the bar I was thinking about is called Benugo and it is behind the NFT not the riverside bar under waterloo bridge...it's kind of further back opposite the national theatre...the food isn't bad but we would probably have to book a table as it gets v. busy...or we could go to ping pong...

Kate good luck for tomorrow...have everything crossed for you darlin      

Px


----------



## vicks67

Lollipop-Great news, 9 fertilised is brilliant-fingers crossed for lots of good embies!

Mrs CC-have you asked about exercise? I'm not doing anything at the moment cos am in 2ww, but wondered when a bit of swimming or fast walking would be ok if we did manage to get BFP. AM eating like a fat pig, DH and I ate a whole tub of cookies and cream ice cream last night with out blinking! My weight is a bit of a worry, couldn't even get into this M+S control underwear yesterday, must have looked quite silly trying!

Love to everyone else-off to Northcote road for a bit of shopping etc! be back later!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

On the exercise thing- I thought it was pretty much ok to continue at what ever level you were used to pre preg- obviously avoiding some elements after advice, My friend that ran the marathon just before getting preg kept runnning till 6/7 months....  

I unfortunately did not do much before   so think I will be stuck with fast walking..... I've done a couple of long walks this 2ww- I'm sure it can only be a good thing- for bloodflow and general well being... 

I also have the trauma of fitting in my bridesmaid dress for my sister..... its just after christmas- I think preg or not I will have  a very diety christmas, just a sprout or two for me   (although that would give me wind   ) 

Vicks I love the Northcote rd shops- enjoy. I think what will be will be re what you do in 2ww but I hope for your peace of mind you get a quieter week next week.

Lollypop congrats on all the embies!! 

Mrs CC 3 days to go hun! 

MissMunro- how's things? 

Have a good saturday- we're settling down to watch lots of rugby- C is welsh... and then strictly, lovely lazy day. 

Kate x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hi all

Polly - great news re embryos - 9 is great - you must be chuffed.

Vicky - hope you enjoyed Northcote Road - one of my favourite places - have you tried Gail's Bakery for cakes - they are fab - although not great if you are trying to diet.

Re 8th - I went to Ping Pong a couple of weeks ago - quite good for groups as they have large round tables but probably best to book - there were only two of us on a Wednesday night and we still had to wait half an hour for a table.

Louise x


----------



## livity k

If there are 8 or more of us we can book ping pong and the round tables are great for chatting- we went there with a group of friends last weekend and I really enjoyed the table layout, 

I make so far

MissTi, Vicks67, Sweetdreams, Mrs CC, Louises104, Lollypop, 24hrs and Me, 

so that's 8- if everyone could confirm and anyone I've missed- say whether they are coming- we could book a table, If we did want to do Pingpong specifically we could also look at the one near oxford circus, we went to before if that would be easier for people. 

Also round there- there is Giraffe, Pizza express, and loads more 

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Just confirming the 8th.....I'm def up for a get together.
x


----------



## vicks67

Hi, I don't mind which ping pong we go for although it might be easier aound Oxford Circus as transport connections are slightly better also we could fit in some Xmas shopping!

Kate-really good luck for tomorrow!

Vickyx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey vicks, that's a good point about Xmas shopping!

Kate......good luck for tomorrow hon, my fingers are crossed that you get a BFP!!

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Thanks Vicks, Lollypop, 24hrs and Mrs CC and everyone who's sent me good wishes,

I keep getting waves of nerves- I want to know and I don't want to know all at once, I hate this bit... Chris is being so lovely and reassuring that even if this isn't the one we will get there... I know he's nervous too, I expect it will be another 4am test! 

Shall we go for the Oxford circus Pingpong- shopping is a good point although I hate it! 

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

RE: Class outing...either place suits me...though NO MORE SHOPPING...I've been 'taking my mind off it' a bit too much recently...Toast online is taking a hammering! Luckily don't feel up to the Selfidges sale...my is a little tender and swollen after EC...feeling a little fragile.

Px


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Just to say it was another negative for us- We just feel really flat but not as devastated as last time as I think we'd mentally prepared for it more. No   yet

Now have the dilemma of whether to stay on the drugs till OTD- which I really cannot face - but know I probably should even though I know nothing will change.... I think I'm going to try and phone the clinic and see what they say.

We're going to book a 2week holiday somewhere hot for after xmas and take a bit of a break- and I'm going to try to get my BMI down before next tx ( its about 29/30 now) I think its helped making a plan before testing. I'm also going to have every test they can throw at me before we do anything else- C has already had the karotyping but I haven't and there are a few others Ranieri mentioned. 

I really have no excuse now for not fitting into my bridesmaid dress for my sis- so here's to fitness December- I will buck national trends and lose weight in the party month!!! She's getting married on the 28th December. 

lots of love to everyone and thanks for all your support- 

Kate x


----------



## livity k

Have phoned emergency mobile and Dr A said I should stay on the drugs- he was really sweet and appreciated that gestone is a tough one and agreed nothing would prob change but it might- so its testing again on wed- 

This really set me off- it just feels so pointless-   

k x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Oh kate, I'm so so sorry hon. You both deserve this so much.
I'm glad you've made a plan, it always helps. 
You will look fab in your bridesmaid dress, don't get too skinny & upstage the bride!!
Somewhere hot is a great idea, you can take your mind off things & show off your new beach body all at once!!
I'm thinking of.....x

Claire.x


----------



## jo_11

Kate - I'm really sorry to hear your news; it's so tough isn't it... especially when you're being counselled to still go through the motions with the drug regime.  I wonder then though, is there still that tiny glimmer of hope for testing on Wednesday?  

It's going to be a tough few days for you, especially when telling people on Wednesday. As Claire says though, at least you have a plan, so you can bombard people with this before they get too upset... all I ever want from people when it hasn't worked is an acknowledgement, and then move on swiftly before I get too upset, with a PMA (hard though it is).  

Here's to holidays and looking slinky in your bridesmaids dress.

Out of interest, what other tests has Ranieri suggested?  I'm already thinking along these lines if our next go doesn't work; I'd just like to know that everything's been tested and that we're not just throwing money at something that won't work if something else is fundamentally wrong.  

Thinking of you today  

Jo
x


----------



## MissTI

Oh Livity hun, I'm so so sorry hun, I know there are no words.  Sending huge hugs your way, 2010 will be the year for both of us chick...
x
x


----------



## Kittycat104

Kate - so sorry to hear it didn't work out for you this time.  I know there isn't anything I can say to make it any less painful, but like Miss Ti, I really hope 2010 is a better year for us all xxx


----------



## vicks67

Kate-so sorry-I was really hoping for some positive news for you this time. It is harsh to have to go on with the meds, but probably for the best. Fitness is my fall back plan if BB doesn't work out, we can be fitness buddies! Take care and enjoy time with Chris and looking forward to Xmas, holidays and a new start in 2010. I've had enough of 2009, its been a pants year for so many people I know, roll on 2010 and lots of BFPs.
Thinking of you, Vickyx


----------



## livity k

Thanks everyone,  

Total irony which made C and I laugh in a black way- just as we got in the car this morning there was an advert from the point of view of  a remote control that had been mauled by babies, tagline- "but I'm lucky some remotes just change channels" then "Tommy's Working to stop failed pregnancies" I've never heard that ad before and its timing just seemed like someone was laughing at us....

I'm with you Vicky and MissTi 2009 has not been the best year- here's to 2010- 

Feel knackered now but we're going to curl up in bed and watch Bruno for light relief- never quite sure if I like Sacha Baron Cohen or not but it is definitely silly,

Oh and tried on bridesmaid dress which was tight and think I have lost a bit of weight as I could contemplate wearing it and breathing!! I definitely feel less bloated after this tx.

Have a good week- if everyone wants to confirm next monday I'll book a table at the Oxford Circus Ping pong- 6.30??

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Oh Kate...I am sorry.   take care of yourself chook. Having a plan really helps...I know it sounds easier said than done but keeping busy and looking forward takes your mind off the bad stuff and makes you focus on where to go next...going somewhere hot sounds like just the thing.

Lots of love and hugs 

Px


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi all,

2 days post EC and my belly is really swollen/tight and uncomfortable...Molly is this how your OHSS started?...or am I worrying over nothing...did anyone else have this after EC and it turned out fine? I have to say even before EC my ovaries felt like bunches of grapes and hurt when I did anything too strenuous.

Px


----------



## livity k

Hi Pollly,

I was really bloated after EC and it hurt to stand up and sit down- it did die down a bit by ET day I would talk to the clinic if you are worried. I know OHSS does start -if it is going to a few days after EC so do keep an eye on it.

hope you are ok- thanks for your message

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Thanks Kate, 

Big hug hon . I'll talk to them in the morning and just take it easy. Hope you're feeling ok...

Px


----------



## molly097

Kate, so sorry to hear your news, thinking of you. 

Polly, I did have some stiffness and swelling after EC but it got better pretty quickly it was only 7-10 days after ET did it get really bad OHSS. You should call the Dr and see what they say about it as I am not allowed commute to work at the moment and am being monitored every 2nd day with scans and bloods. Good luck hope the embies do well and the transfer goes great. 

Mol x


----------



## vicks67

Hi All!
Kate-how you feeling? How did you find Bruno in the end? Couldn't bear to watch Borat, too cringey but thought about Bruno-though reviews not great.

Lollipop-hope you're feeling a bit better,did you talk to the clinic?

Louise-yes have been to Gails bakery a few times, was on Northcote this afternoon, had fab pizza from the bread stall-not very slimming but damn tastey!

Mrs CC-how you doing? your dog not named after dog in Family guy is he?!!

Hi to Sweet dreams, MissT, Fozi, Missmunro, VM, 24hours, Jo and everyone else

AFM-the 2ww madness is upon me, it might be because i've had a day off to dwell so a bit more paranoid. Not that i have much in the way of symptoms, just a few cramps, too early to mean much i guess as its only 7days post transfer. Second week is always the worse!
Vicky


----------



## saralowe

Hi,

I am due to start a GIFT cycle jan 2010,  is there anyone out there who has had this.  If so is there any advice?  I have one failed cycle at another clinic and think that this is my last option before egg donation.

Sara


----------



## vicks67

Hi Sara, the last person to have GIFT on this site isn't on much anymore because she's pregnant!
Can't really add much, most of us are IVFers, but very keen on CRGH though, Good Luck and welcome to the thread!
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Just a quickie,

Vicks.....Yeah Brian is named after the dog in family guy......not that he looks like him!! It was either Brian or Jean Pierre as he's a french bulldog, but mark refused to shout Jean Pierre over the park!!!
It's awful when you live near lovely food stalls isn't it.....I have to stay away from Greenwich market...the cakes and bread etc is soooo nice!! I'm gonna go and get some scrummy cupcakes for when I go and see my girls thursday and tell them the good news!!
I really hope the 2nd week goes nice and quick for you....fingers crossed hon!!

kate.....Hope you're feeling ok today hon.x

Hi to everyone else.

Tomorrow can't come quick enough....I'm desperate to know that everything is ok. I've more or less convinced myself that I'm not pregnant anymore!! I didn't sleep at all last night and I'm sure i won't tonight either!


Love to all
CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Molly... Thanks that is slightly reassuring...How are you feeling?

Vicks...Just keep busy without overdoing it...it can drive you mad!

Kate...How're you holding up hon?

Sara...Welcome x

Big hello to everyone else xxx

AFM - Felt slightly better after I went to the loo this morning so didn't phone the doc...but feeling really rubbish now. Starting to feel nauseous on top of bloated and uncomfortable. I really want my fresh cycle to go ahead as I know it's got a better chance than FET and I've got some good quality embies. I'll be gutted if they put it off   ...just hoping that it suddenly clears up tomorrow...maybe I've just got a tummy bug. 

Px


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Vicks- Bruno was awful I spent most of it cringing into C's shoulder- a few funny bits amidst too much not v funny cringe- Glad you've had a day off- I agree the 2nd week is the hard bit- when is your OTD? a few cramps 7 days post transfer could be BB nestling deeper!

Mrs CC- Good luck for your scan tomorrow

Lollypop- do give them a call if you keep feeling sick- fingers crossed it dies down though-  

Molly is your OHSS dying down at all- what's the deal with it now your preg- did they let you know when it might feel better? Are you able to make the 8th or are you stuck not travelling? 

Hello Sara- good luck with everything,

I'm ok today- got upset telling a few people this afternoon and annoyingly C and I both seem to have bug (sore throat/headache) but I feel quite philosophical...it will prob hit a bit more on wednesday- barring miracles!

Big hello to everyone else. 

Kate x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Kate - hope you are feeling as OK as can be expected today.  I will be there for Xmas drinks next week - am I the only newbie having not been to the previous get together?  Will be a lot of introductions for me to remember!

Polly - hope the soreness isn't too bad.  When are you in for ET?

Vicky - sorry to hear week 2 is getting to you.  Comfort eating is definitely the way forward!

Sara - welcome!  I am in similar situation to you.  Had a failed IVF at previous clinic and swapped to CRGH after lots of good comments from the girls on this thread.  Have been really pleased I did so far.  At my first consult, Dr Ranieri said I may well be a candidate for GIFT as I had a v poor response on my first cycle.  Are you def having GIFT or is that a decision to be finalised during your Jan cycle?

Mrs CC - fingers tightly crossed for the scan.

Hello to everyone else.

AFM - just waiting now for Friday's OST results,  work really busy so at least that is taking my mind off it a bit.

Louise x


----------



## Mrs.CC

louise....I've not been to any of the get togethers either, so your not the only one. I've bumped into Kate up at CRGH, so I only know what she looks like!  Should be interesting.
I'm looking forward to it.

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Louise...I'm a virgin too! Well not literally but you know what I mean...in fact I think Kate might be the only one who has actually met anyone....

Polly x


----------



## Kittycat104

Thanks both!  Had a sudden vision I was going to be the only new girl with lots of new faces to try and remember.  

Louise x


----------



## missmunro

Hello ladies ... just popped in to see how you all are.

SD & MissTi ... I am with you in the 'better 2010' club. Hope you are at least chilling in the run up to Christmas, and taking good care of yourselves so that you go into 2010 strong and positive.

Molly - congratulations! The OHSS - must be all worth it to get that BFP?!

Kate & KD (if you're still hanging around here) - gutted for you, I wish I knew what to say - but I know how you feel. I am thinking of you, big hug from me.

MrsCC - you poor thing, I hope the scan tomorrow gives you some reassurance. I think we read about so many cases of things going wrong here, because when they do - people come back! But in the real world, once you're pregnant the probability is you will have a baby at the end of it. I'm sure everything will be just as it should be - and you don't want to bother your developing baby with worry vibes now do you!

Am sorry that I am going to miss you all again. Will be on my travels by then. Not sure if I am going to be around much - head in sand on baby front at the moment, too much going on with work and travel and I guess I am internet dating, just trying to arrange date with tall dashing Frenchman! I guess I also at the end of the day don't have much confidence in the clinic - there were so many gaps in the treatment process, probably just information gaps but it didn't leave me feeling that they were doing everything to maximise my chances of conception. I haven't even called them to report my BFN. And I'm on the same mission as SD and Kate - taking the opportunity to shift the pounds that I gained while drinking all that full fat milk and eating all those nuts! 

Will pop in from time to time to check off the BFPs!

mm


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey Missm....Just wanted to say it was nice to hear from you, sorry we are not going to see you on the 8th.
I hope 2010 is the year for you, and you get the treatment you deserve with whichever clinic you choose.
Oooo a dashing frenchman....lucky you, I hope all that goes well for you. I met my husband through internet dating....I think it's great. Trying to get my friend to do it, but she's really against it for some reason!!

Thanks for your good wishes for the scan....whatever you say and the way you say it always makes sense!!
Happy travelling, and have a lovely xmas.

CC.x


----------



## molly097

Ladies, I'm sorry but I dont think I can make the 8th cause I am not allowed travel at the moment. I have another check up tomorrow so maybe they will say I can start getting back to normal. I am defo feeling a lot better but clinically I am only marginally better. It all feels so bizarre, I too am trying to remain positive as if the OHSS just disappears that may not be a good sign for the baby. Have to stay positive though as there is no reason why it shouldnt work! My 6 week scan is next week....so MRs CC cant wait to hear how you get on today. What happens, what do you see and hear?

Hope everybody else is doing well. 

Mol x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello Ladies,

Mrs CC...Good luck with the scan today...I'm sure it will be fine, and you can relax a bit

Kate...fingers crossed for a miracle for you tomorrow  ...I know it's really hard, but stranger things have happened. Big hugs for you if it's not...  

Louise...How did you OST results come out?

Vicks..fingers crossed for you...when do you test?

MM...good luck with the internet dating...it's great met mine online...been together almost 5 years now...and he's the love of my life! The frenchman sounds divine 

Mol...Good luck with the scan sure everything will be fine.

Big hello to everyone else 

AFM - Well, phoned the hosptial today and they told me to come in for a scan straight away...It's confirmed...I have OHSS. Molly I will joining you in the ovaries the size of grapefruits catagory. The doc said it is pretty mild though I do have some free fluid in my abdominal cavity. He did say I can go ahead with ET tomorrow...I was scared they were going to cancel. On the bright side he said fertility wise it is a good sign 

Polly x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Just a quickie girls cos I'm on the train on the way back from hosp.
Well Dr.R did my scan and we saw 2 heartbeats!!! I still can't quite believe it....very weird!
The 1st one was easy to see and was really fluttering away, the 2nd is there and beating but it's tucked underneath the 1st so harder to see. 
I go back in 2 weeks for another scan and hopefully we will see more!
Thanks for all your good wishes, I'll be back on later when I can use the laptop....bit awkward on the iPhone!

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Wow twins!!!   ?? ??  ??

You and Mark must be over the moon!

love 

Kate x


----------



## molly097

yay claire, amazing news delighted for you both!


----------



## Mrs.CC

Evening girls,

Kate...thanks for your good wishes hon. Hope you're feeling ok today. Have you decided where you're gonna go on your hols?

Molly....Thanks hon. Glad you're feeling better, be great if you can make it next week....but yours and baby's health comes first!!
Not long til your 1st scan. I was so nervous today....my hands were shaking. It's an internal scan and you see the the sack etc and the wonderful heartbeat!! To be honest I couldn't really make it out but Mark was chatting away to Dr.R and getting it all pointed out to him. I def feel a bit more relaxed now...and we have our next scan 2 days before we go to Paris which is nice.

Polly.....sorry you have OHSS hon, i hope it's not to bad for you. Great news that you can still go ahead with ET tomorrow. Good luck for a nice smooth transfer and a relaxing weekend.

Louise....OST results ok hon?

Hi to everyone else.
Love to all.

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Sorry about your OHSS- Polly- lets hope it stays mild if maybe a tiny bit aggravated by preg!

Holiday plans- we're researching the caribbean- hooray- not sure its that wheelchair friendly so we looking for the right place- C just found somewhere on US virgin islands recommended by another wheelchair user on trip advisor - it sounded fab until we found out it cost over £10,000 for a week!!!!! so we're not going there.....

There is a hotel on barbados that sounds good access wise and is a lot more reasonable- think a tenth of the other place! But its quite a big hotel and ideally we'd find somewhere smaller, 

barring miracles tomorrow we will book then- I can't wait- I've never been to the caribbean and we haven't been on a 2 week holiday since we got engaged. Obviously if a miracle preg pops up tomorrow I will happily stay in english february. Have had a bit of a sad day today, C came back from work at lunch to provide hugs-  but holiday research is cheering me up.

Lots of love to everyone else, shall I book a table at Pingpong- near oxford st tomorrow- 6.30pm on the 8th I'll book for 8 people and we can always change it.

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Kate...sorry you've had a sad day. You just never know how you're going to feel do you from one day to the next. Nothing like holiday brochures to boost you a bit. Wow the caribbean....that sounds fab!!

Is the Ping-pong near Oxford St at St.Christophers place?
6.30pm is good for me. Thanks for arranging it all.

CC.x


----------



## livity k

No Its the one  just to the south-east of oxford st station- near liberty's 

on the website I think it is the Soho one. 

thanks for your message

K x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Great. thanks for that.
x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Miss M - sorry you won't be there on the 8th and that you are feeling a bit fed up with the baby front stuff.  A dashing Frenchman sounds just the thing to try and take your mind off it. I am quite envious!  Keep us posted!

Molly - hope you are back to feeling 100% soon.

Polly - glad you can go ahead with ET tomorrow - hope it goes OK.

Mrs CC - WOW!!  Twins! Am so chuffed for you.  It must be a lot to take in and so exciting.

Kate - here's hoping for a miracle tomorrow.  If not, then focus on some winter sun.  Have you tried either 'i-escape' or 'one off places' websites for accommodation?  Not the cheapest (although nowhere near £10K!) but some good detailed descriptions which might be helpful.  6.30 at Ping Pong is fine for me.  

Miss Ti - thank you for the link to the Selfridges voucher.  I braved the crowds and the rain and got some fab new jeans and boots with 20% off.

Hello to everyone else.

No news from me - just waiting for Friday's OST results.  Out tomorrow night with friends, yoga on Thursday and then its Friday.  Hoping the time goes quickly...


----------



## vicks67

Hi All!
Claire-Fab news-two little heart beats, must have been wonderful!
Kate-sorry you've been having a low day, sweet of Chris to come back for hugs, and must be quite fun planning the holiday. I'm on for ping pong, 630 on the 8th!

Molly-hope you feel better soon, it would be lovely to meet you on the 8th if your allowed!

Polly-Sorry about the OHSS, hope it settles soon, and good luck with ET!

Missm-good luck with finding that dishy hunk!

Louise-sounds like a busy week, good luck with OST results!

Hi to everyone else.
AFM-well day 8 post transfer today-bit achey in the pelvic region, nothing much but enought to bring back memories of failed cycles and shake my faith a bit! We had a bit of a nightmare yesterday, DHs mum went into hospital for op, spent most of the day ringing to check whether she was out of theatre, its seemed like she'd been under anaesthetic for hours! We finally got through at 10pm and were then fed some dud info by one of the nurses. ANyway-turns out all is well-although she's gonna take a while to recover. I was thinking last night, please let BB work, so that she has something to live for! bit over dramatic maybe!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

Hi All,

It was a BFN this morning as well, I was expecting it so it wasn't too bad- think I got a lot of crying out of my system yesterday- we've got a follow up with Ranieri on tuesday- 

Vicks- Hope your mother in law is recovering ok- that must have been really scary- When do you test for BB? 

Lollypop- hope OHSS not too bad and good luck with transfer- 

Molly how are you?

Louise- godd luck with test results- hopefully we can toast a good result on mon! 

MissTi- How are you doing? Are you still on for mon?

Sweetdreams- how's things- lookng forward to meeting you on mon- it feels like a long time of messages- 

Claire- is it sinking in yet? I bet you can't wait for coffee with the girls on thursday- have you cracked and told them yet?

Love to all

Kate x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi Kate.....Sorry it wasn't better news for you today hon. Glad you haven't got to wait long for your follow up and I hope you can get some answers.
I haven't cracked and told the girls yet.......I can't wait. It's awful cos they all keep texting asking how I am etc...I've never lied to them in my life!!
The 8th is next tues isn't it? not monday!!

Hi everyone else, I'll be back on later.


CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi Claire- You're right the 8th is tues- don't know why I had mon in my head!!

Kate x


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

     
I have booked Ping Pong- great Malborough st for 6.30 pm on tuesday the 8th- for 8 people- Ignore me wittering on about monday before! 

I'm sure if there are more of us we can extend the booking- if its less we'll just have to claim flu! as you can't book for less than 8.

Its in my name but with FF group as well next to booking- 

24hrs are you still coming? VM? Fozi? KD74? Rex?

Kate


----------



## 24hours

Hi girls,
of course i'm coming! sorry I haven't been around for a few days... and so much to read!!!
Livity, I'm really gutted for you. I thought this was time     I agree about holiday. Caribbean sounds amazing. I wish i coud do it as well.
Miss CC, wwwwooooooooowwwww, TWINSSSSSSS! congratulations!!!
sorry, no more personals, but i have a lot of work. i have a proyect to finish by the 14th and it's huge!!!
I'm looking forward to meet all the new girls!


----------



## kdb

Huge congrats on the twins, Mrs CC!  How exciting!!!

Hi Kate - hope you're feeling a little better today.   Thanks for the dinner invite but until I'm officially a CRGH girl I'll let you lovely ladies rock on without me!  HAve fun!!

xoxo


----------



## sweetdreams73

Just a quick one, my stupid computer broke (virus) been mended now but thats why I have been away for so long, need to catch up properly! xx

Kate - So sorry about your BFN hon,       

vicks - sorry about your MIL, hope she gets well soon   

Mrs CC - wow twins thats fantastic news   

Polly -    for your OHSS, sorry to hear that

Louise - Hope OST results are great  

MissMunro -    hope you are ok hon x

Looking forward to seeing some of you lovely girlies next Tuesday, pls would someone tell me where abouts the restaurant is when you come out of Oxford St Tube station?? Many thanks xxx


----------



## livity k

Hi 

Sweetdreams- its south and east of Oxford st- If you come out on Argyll st exit and head south you get to it, It's really not very far (less than 5 mins) but I'd look on a map- there's one on the website if you look up Ping pong - soho branch- as I'm rubbish at directions. (at 31 still cannot reliably do left and right!) 

looking forward to saying hello, 

Kate x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

ET went very smoothly yesterday...had a SET because of the OHSS. 1x3AA blast. The others were a bit behind...only 2 had gone to blast anyway.
Just taking it easy now and hoping my OHSS gets just a tiny bit worse!

Vicks...joining you in the 2WW. Sorry you're having such a stressful time...remember not to overdo it...you need to look after yourself as well.

Kate...Big hugs . Sorry it didn't work out for you...Have a boozy christmas and a lovely holiday...you deserve a bit of pampering.

Mrs CC...Congrats on the twins!     You must be over the moon!

Molly...how're you doing hon?

Louise...good luck with the OST results...yoga lucky you...I have been sofa bound since friday and can't do any exercise with the OHSS...I'm going potty!

Hello to SD, 24, KD and everyone else   

Polly x


----------



## molly097

yay Polly, great news the ET went well. try and relax and be positive, the 2 weeks will be over before you know it!

my ohss has cleared up so much now which is great, but the Dr said this isnt always a good sign for the pregancy, so just to be on the safe side they did another beta and progesterone test yesterday and luckily everything was perfect although it nearly gave me heart failure! Now I just need to try and chill out, and stay positive until the 6 week scan on Tues. 

hope everybody else is well. 

Mol x


----------



## vicks67

Evening!

Kate-how you doing? Thanks for all the organising!

Louise hope the OST results are good tomorrow.

Molly-great news about the extra tests! Good Luck for scan on TUesday!

Lollipop-Congrats on being PUPO, take it easy and put your feet up!

Claire-Hope you're taking care of your self, when you telling your friends?

Sweetdreams, 24hours, glad your joining us on Tuesday!

Hi to everyone else!

AFM-Feeling a bit low today, got AF type pains and it would be due in the next couple of days, so generally feel that its all over for blasto boy. Not going to test just yet, but thinking ahead to next cycle which will be our last with OE. Feel sad as when we went to see DHs mum in hospital , it was clear how much DH wants this for himself as well as for his mum. Oh well, moan moan moan!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

Vicks   

K x


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls,

Livity hun - hope you're ok, great news that the bridesmaid dress fits nicely.  I love weddings!  Barbados sounds amazing, just what you need!

Lollypop - PUPO!!  Congrats hun!

Vicks - totally understand how you feel, try not to put too much pressure on yourself.  When is OTD?  Really praying for a BFP for you.

Sara - Don't know much about GIFT I'm afraid, welcome to the board though

MrsCC - wowwee!!!  Twins!!!  So please for you, you much be in cloud nine!!

Louise - hope OST results were ok today, yae for 20% off the boots!

MM - sorry we won't see you next week.  The dashing Frenchman sounds lush!  Keep us posted on your news, hope 2010 is good for all of us.

Molly - sorry we won't be seeing you, keep your feet up, good luck for your scan next week.

24hrs - looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday, hope you're going ok with your project

KD74 - hello hun!  You don't have to be having treatment to come to the meet!

Sweetdreams - looking forward to seeing you on Tuesday

Hello to the rest of the gang, not much happening with me, got my appointment at the Homerton and with my GP to see if I can get any of the tests done on the NHS in a few weeks, so just waiting for that really.  Am actually not entirely sure that we will even be having another go to be honest, turns out that DH needs more chemo, and am really not sure if I can manage everything.  Gonna see how the first cycle goes and take it from there, wasn't due to cycle until end Jan/Feb, so got a bit of time to think about it.  Am defo coming on Tuesday, Rex will also be joining us, see you all then
X
x


----------



## Mami78

hi everyone
sorry i was in lebanon for the past week and was a bit busy so wasnt checking the forum

Kate: am really sorry hun... i really hope this is the end of ur pains and next time u will get a double positive that should compensate the 2 BFN

Mrs CC: congrats on the twins  and welcome to double nausea and double sleeping  u will see with every scan u do how different and bigger u will find them... all the best during ur pregnancy

Molly: congrats on ur bfp and dont worry about the OHSS, my friend had a severe one and she was hospitalized for 2 months and managed to keep her triplets

vicks: AF type of pain are not a bad sign... i got them before i tested and i still feel them from time to time... my sister who was prego before told me its normal till end of the 14th week... praying hard for u that ur baby boy was strong enough and he is still hanging in there


missTi: am really sorry for DH needing more chemo again... i really hope that 2009 will be the end of sall ur pain and in 2010 u will be blessed with twins and Dh will be totally ok

llollupop: good luck in the 2ww i hope u will get a bfp


24hrs: how is ur little bean?? hope u are feeling ok

AFM: i dont want to do lots of pregnancy talk... but thanks God all is ok... i saw my dr back home and all is fine, did the nuchal translucency and both babies are ok.
i have a scan on the 17th, the dr told we might be able to know the sex  
will keep u posted
lots ok kisses and enjoy oping pong


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Kate - sorry you got that BFN on Weds.  Fingers crossed you get a helpful consult on Tuesday so you can plan the way forward and then take some time out to enjoy some winter sun.

Polly - glad ET went well and you are taking it easy and the OHSS has gone for good.

Vicky - lets hope the pains aren't pre-AF - when are you going to test?  Its really hard with family isn't it.  I know my mum would love a grandchild and I don't think she can understand (although I have told her about the IVF) exactly why its just not happening for me - particularly as she was a mum at 40!

Miss Ti - really sorry to hear about DH.  It must be horrid for you having to deal with that on top of the ICSI stuff too.

Hello to everyone else - looking forward to meeting some of you on Tuesday.  Will we need to wear name badges??!!!

AFM - had test results on Friday.  In Dr R's words 'its not terrible, but its not going to be easy'.  I was trying to prepare myself for the worst, but I think secretly I was hoping somehow things would have got better since last IVF as I have been very good with alcohol/caffeine etc.  Anyway, my AMH was 4.19, so its pretty low, but no so low that I am beyond hope.  I start cycling in January on the short protocol - with lots of drugs.  Dr R was pretty realistic about my not great chances, but trying to be positive.  Not easy though when all my friends seem to be posting hundreds of (very easily conceived) new babies on ******** every day.  Oh well, will try and cheer up before Tuesday.  Sorry for the whinge.

Louise xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi All,

Louise...Sorry about your AMH results. I have my fingers crossed for your jan 2010 cycle...you never know.

MissT...Might be a good idea to take a break for a while and have a think...you have enough on your plate with your DH illness. 
A couple of months off will probably make you feel a lot more able to deal.

Mami..big hugs for you and the bubs.

Vicks...Mami is right...AF type cramps are not unusual. I know it is easier said than done but try not to worry and try not to do too much...saying that, I had a sneezing fit this morning and was convinced I had dislodged little Blastobaby...can that happen?

Molly...Glad your OHSS is better and you are still pg! 

Kate...how're you doing hon? Good news about the dress...when's the wedding?

SD...Hope you're doing alright hon.

Big hellos to 24,KD, Rex, Fozi, MM  

AFM - 3 days past transfer and although trying to relax can't help thinking about every sign...is my OHSS getting worse or better, do I feel pg, or not...I just don't know...can you sneeze and miscarry? OH JUST RELAX!

Px


----------



## Mami78

hehehe lollypop u made me laugh about the sneezing and reminded me of myself... while returning from the the transfer i had lots of sneezing and i asked DH do u think this will be the reason they wont implant  and look both of them took 
dont worry about this... the baby in the uterus is really in a very safe and nothing external would really affect him.
just take it easy and relax, this is the only thing that can really help them snuggle in there
kisses


----------



## julieSA

Girls, sorry for the short me post, i'm loggin in from my mobile too so probably postin in the wrong place as I cant tell what's what from this little screen. Anyway, I will get on to my pc tomorrow but a really quick question.. Does my partner need to be present at transfer? He is most likely workin away on monday when i'm due for transfer, its just that on the instruction sheet the nurse gave me, it said he needed to be present. Hope this post makes it on the board, sorry again for no personals, i'll catch up when I next log in from my pc


----------



## paw

Hi Julie

I don't post here very often anymore but i read your post.  On my last cycle with the UCH (or whatever they call it nowadays!) my husband was not able to be at transfer..... and I got pregnant... and now have twins!

I think they have to sign a form that you take in on the day...

Good luck x


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone

v infrequent poster here but just wanted to drop in and say hi from NYC

Congratulations to the BFPs recently - am so happy for you

and also sorry to everyone who hasn't had a successful cycle, everytime I read another one my heart goes out to you all   

and MissT just wanted to say so sorry Dh needs more Chemo that is really [email protected] and totally understand you putting off a cycle until you have done that      thinking of you

Fozi hun   hope you are ok babe

AFM follies finally growing here in NYC the clinic is amazing. Hoping to trigger ? tomorrow or Monday? fingers crossed!

love to all and  
C


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your congrats and good wishes!

Kate....How you doing hon? Hope you're having a nice weekend.

Lollypop...I'm glad you had a nice smooth transfer hon. The 2ww is awful isn't it, you think everything you do will harm your chances at getting a BFP....well I did anyway!! but it won't, just stay positive and nice and relaxed.

Molly....How you doing? Not long now til your scan....exciting!! Glad your beta etc was all ok.

Vicks....How you feeling? Fingers crossed for you that you will get a BFP. When do you test? I had really bad period pains in the 2ww, and so did my best friend when she was pg, and she never gets them normally!!

Missti.....So sorry to hear that DH has to have more chemo. You have so much to deal with, it must be hard to make a decision about ivf when you have other stuff going on.

Mami.....Great to hear from you, glad all is going well with your twin pregnancy.

Louise....I'm glad all sounds positive for you. I know how hard it is when all you hear is friends announcing pregnancies....I don't think they know how lucky they are!!

Julie....Re: transfer, Have you signed and taken back your forms yet? We took our forms in signed when we had EC, and when we got to ET we had to sign and re-date the form about how many embryos to put back. That was the only thing he was needed for!

Ceciliab....Wow the clinic sounds great, glad all is going well in NYC. Good luck for the rest of your journey.

Hi to everyone else....looking forward to seeing some of you on tuesday.

Well I can't believe how tired I've been...everything I do seems to knacker me out!!
I told my girls on thursday....they were so happy. Very shocked that I had misled them into thinking I hadn't tested yet, but they are over the moon. It def feels more real know that I have said it outloud and that they know!

Well I'm a big foodie anyway, but my god I have not stopped eating!! Healthy food just doesn't do it for me either, it has to be all the stuff thats bad for you. I woke up desperate for a pork pie....I don't even like them!!
Really wierd...for the last week I have had to have a pot of tea in the morning....I haven't drunk tea for about a year, but now I have to make a pot as soon as I get up. i'm so fussy about tea aswell, it has to be a proper pot of tea made with loose tea....can't stand teabag tea..yuk!! (but I've always been like that) Oh and dropped the whole tin of loose tin over the kitchen floor earlier....that is a pig to clear up!! the poor dog had it in his water bowl...it went everywhere!!
I'm really gonna have to rein this eating in soon....my lunch yesterday was 2 samosas ans 2 chelsea buns....healthy!! If I carry on like this I'm gonna be the size of a house before I'm 6 months....especially if its twins!!
Anyway having a lazy day today, Mark is playing his usual round of weekend golf, so I'm gonna catch up on all my law and orders that I've recorded....yey can't wait!!
Have a lovely day everyone and hope to see you tuesday.

CC.x


----------



## Lollypop72

Hello Ladies,

Looks like I won't be able to come to the girls night out tomorrow...my OHSS is a wee bit worse ...under doctors orders to stay at home and rest.

Kate...hope you had a nice weekend and you're feeling OK. 

Molly...is your scan tomorrow? You must be excited.

Vicks...How're you doing hon? Hanging in there?

Celia...Good luck with EC hope it all goes smoothly. 

Julie...Good luck with the ET... and join me in the 2WW! 

Mami...thanks hon...feeling slightly more relaxed. Hope your twins are doing fine...

Love to everybody else sorry I'm going to miss meeting you all... 

Polly x


----------



## Bella6

Hello everyone,

I'm considering switching to UCH from Hammersmith (after 3 failed cycles there) and would be really grateful for any feedback you have on the clinic. 

Thanks very much
bx


----------



## livity k

Hi Bella, 

I'm really happy with the clinic- as you can see from my profile, it hasn't worked for us yet- (1 fresh and 2 frozen cycles) but I've always felt that they are very proactive and treat you in an individualised way- I don't feel like I want to change clinic and at the moment still have confidence that they will get us there in the end. 

The embryologists are fantastic and really passionate about what they do- as is everyone, 

It is a busy clinic and sometimes you have to wait a bit for scans/bloods etc but they will always fit you in, 

can't think of too much more to say but I think most people are happy and get good realistic advixce and Tx. 

K x


----------



## vicks67

Hi All, Sorry have been away for a bit. Internet was down on Thursday night and then we have been in Manchester all weekend and have just got back.

MissT-Sorry to here DH needs more chemo, hope its relatively gentle and more importantly does the trick!

Louise-Sorry to hear your results were not as good as you would have liked. I'm sure Ranieri and co will do what they can to make things work for you. Theres loads of stories on here of successes with AMHs lower than 4.

Julie, my DH wasn't there for transfer either he went in earlier that day and signed the forms.I'm sure he could do it the day before if necessary, but he may have to go there and do it so it can be witnessed by one of the nurses or embryologist.

Cecilia-glad things are going well in NYC.

Kate-looking forward to catching up tomorrow, hope you're doing ok.

Mami-good to hear from you, thanks for the advice.

Lollipop, sorry about the OHSS, best take it easy and enjoy the 2ww (if you can!) sorry we're going to miss you.

Molly-glad you're feeling better and OHSS improving.

Bella-welcome, I'm very happy with CRGH-and agree with everything Kate says.

So....AFM....tested this morning and got a BFP!!!! DH and I went into shock fairly soon thereafter and couldn't go back to sleep and i'd had to test early am because woke up with full bladder! I did one of the digital tests and it came up quickly with pregnant 2-3weeks. I've been cramping all day though which i know can happen but is a bit disconcerting, especially as its more painful today than before and have very little in the way of symptoms otherwise. Going to have beta tomorrow which will be day 15.
So we'll see, trying not to get hopes up-but come on Blasto-boy!!

Vicky

Mrs CC-it must have been fab being able to tell your friends!


----------



## livity k

Vicks- Hooray!!!       

go Blasto boy!! But what if he's a girl??

That's such good news, if it said preg 2-3 weeks beta must be fairly high!!

I have follow up appt at 10.15 tomorrow- so may see you- but if not...

looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow eve, table is booked for 6.30pm at Ping pong Great Malborough st.

Kate x


----------



## Mami78

vicks... i am so happy for u... this is the best news i heard  u really deserve it hun 
praying for u that u have 9 healthy months...

kate: i liked ur comment about what if its a girl  i hope ur appointment will be perfect tomorrow and than soon enough u will catch us all... 
u see that group that met in cafe nero is getting a bfp one after each others... me, VM, 24hrs, now viks... livity, missti and rex will get it in 2010... and next year we should make the same gathering again but the 6 of us with our babies

kisses to all


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Vicky - fab news!  What a brilliant early Christmas present.  You must be over the moon.

Bella - I have recently swapped from another London clinic to CRGH and am already really glad I did.  As Kate says, it is a busy clinic, but I already feel like they do want to give you the best chance of a BFP that they can.

Polly - sorry OHSS has got a bit worse - make the most of the orders to rest and and catch up on sleep/rubbish TV/reading etc

Ceciliab  - glad embryos are going well.  NYC at Christmas must be great as well.

Hello to everyone else.  Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow night.  See you at 6.30.  

Louise x


----------



## sweetdreams73

Congratulations to             vicks so so happy for you getting your BFP what a fantastic xmas pressie, xxxx

Sure everyone else on this thread too will also be getting their BFP's really soon or in 2010         

Look forward to seeing all those meeting up tomorrow evening at 6.30 at ping pong's xxxx

Hello to everyone else     

lots of love
jennyxxxx


----------



## kdb

Congrats Vicks, that is fantastic news!!!   

Hi Bella - I plan to do the same and transfer from HH to CRGH in Feb next year (which is why I've been lurking on this thread  ).  The girls here have spoken highly of the clinic and I have a couple of PMs from people saying the same.  I have info on how to get your notes from HH if you're not sure - just let me know and I can PM you.  Good luck xoxoxo


----------



## VM

Vicks: congratulations!!! Am sooo happy for you. The best christmas present you could have hoped, well done!

Kate: I am very sorry it didnt work this one.     Hope you enjoy the Christmas break and get a BFP next time around. One thing i learned from meeting all of you on this thread is not to give up and things will work out eventually.    

Hello to all the rest of you.

I am sorry girls i wont be able to meet you tomorrow, wish i could. Hope you have a great time!

V xx


----------



## Lollypop72

Yey Vicks       go Blastoboy/girl!  

Px


----------



## molly097

Vicky - yay what great news congratulations, delighted for you!!

Polly, sorry to hear about the OHSS. Hopefully its a good sign though. 

Enjoy your meet tonight everybody sorry I wont be there. 

I am at the clinic at 4.30 for my 6 week scan so hopefully everything will be great!

x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Yey Vicks......that is such fantastic news, congrats hon.

Molly enjoy your scan hon.....seeing the heartbeat is amazing!! Let us know how it goes.

Hi to everyone else.
See some of you girls later.

CC.x


----------



## vicks67

Thanks for all the messages-i'm petrified! have had my beta done so just waiting for results. They apparently want it>200 so fingers crossed. Was trying to work out how far on i was, i was told that they count day of transfer plus 2 weeks which would make me 4weeks 1 day! Thought they might at least take into account that it was a 6 day blast, but apparently not! Anyone been told anything different?
See you later! Vicky


----------



## Mami78

hi vicks
u can count like a regular pregnant women, from the first day of ur last period
for me they told me to count from day of retrival and go back 2 weeks back and it fell on my first day period...
so i guess it should be the same... anyhow, soon ur scan will tell exactly how far along are u 
crossing fingures to hear about a very high beta
who knows maybe the blasto boy divided into 2 boys


----------



## VM

I agree with Mami. For me it was also two weeks before egg collection and follow up scans confirmed it. In a way it makes sense as it is supposed to be first day of last period, which for a woman with a 28-day cycle it is roughly two weeks before ovulation. 

xx


----------



## MissTI

Oh Vicks, congrats hun!!!!! I am SO SO pleased for you!!!!  I had a really good feeling about this one, keep us posted on your beta news, I'm sure it will be fab seeing as the digital HPT said 2-3 weeks.

See some of you tonight!
x
x


----------



## 24hours

vicks, that's wondeful             
I'm so happy for you  i even felt my eyes watering! I agree with mami: little by little all of us are getting pregnant. 
Don't loose hope girls. Your time is getting closer    
See you later!


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls,

Mami - thanks hun, great to hear from you and great to hear that both your little ones are doing well, cannot wait to find out what sex you are having.  We will miss you tonight, hopefully we can meet in 2010 with all the babies as you said!

Louise - it's hard, but not too bad, you just have to keep a positive mind.  Don't feel disheartened about what the doc said, a small chance is still a chance and at the end of the day they don't know everything, keep the faith chick, look forward to meeting you tonight.

Lollypop - there is no way you can sneeze and mc, I know how you feel though, both times after ET I was so careful with myself and every little thing I used to do I used to analyse, is hard chick but try to relax if you can.  Sorry we'll miss you tonight

Julia - you should be PUPO by now, yae!

Paw - hello!

Cecilia - hello my love!  So exciting that you are due to trigger, do keep us posted on your news, is so exciting.  DH's news was pretty crap, but we will not be beaten, don't you worry about us.  Am glad I have a few month to consider my options though, is a hard one this time!

MrsCC - Thanks hun, must have been so lovely to tell your girls!  Don't worry about the eating, you are pregnant so it's totally allowed, looking forward to meeting you tonight!

Bella - welcome to the thread, I've only ever had good experiences with the clinic, have had one fresh and one frozen cycle and they were both very smooth, you are in good hands.

Vicks - thanks hun, I really hope it does the trick too, chemo always seems to work with us, so got my fingers crossed!  I was told the same things about the dates post a natural FET, they'll give you a more accurate date at your scans anyways, so it's neither here nor there really.  See you tonight!

Livity - how was your follow up hun?  Look forward to seeing you tonight!

SD - I agree, we will all get and keep our BFP's in 2010!  See you later!

KD74 - is HH the Homerton?

VM - sorry we won't see you tonight

Molly - you should be having your scan right now, exciting!  Sorry we won't see you tonight.

AFM - not much happening, the Homerton have agreed to do some of the tests that I need, and I'm seeing my GP next Weds to ask for the rest, hopefully I'll be able to get them as it will save me £1500.  SO I just need to wait for all the results and then make the decision on whether to go ahead or not, is good that I have time to think while the results come back and also time to see how DH goes with the treatment.

Looking forward to seeing some of you tonight.
X
x


----------



## molly097

ladies....not good news I am afraid. The 6 week scan was not good, they dont think the foetus is developing properly its about 5 weeks 3 days and not 6 weeks 5 days so I am likely to miscarry soon. Even if the Beta comes back tomorrow positive its still not a good a sign as in more occasions than not with whatever the problem is a miscarriage is likely. Gutted. Worse thing is that even though we have 4 in the freezer we are kinda of back to sq 1 - we just dont know if our sperm and eggs can make a proper baby. The DR said that just cause 1 genetically has not worked it doesnt mean the others wont work. So we'll have to wait and see and try a fresh cycle in the New Year once I miscarry. 

hopefully not, but let me know if anybody has any similar stories to share. 

Mol x


----------



## Auntie Betty

Hi ladies,

Have reverted back to lurking on this thread as not cycling at the moment but just wanted to say congrats to Vicks for your BFP thats brilliant - hope all goes well for you.

Molly - so sorry to hear that things aren't working out for you - take care of yourself and hope your time comes soon


----------



## livity k

Molly sending you a big hug,   

Kate xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Molly.....I'm so so sorry hon. You must be feeling devestated.
I'm thinking of you.

CC.x


----------



## Mami78

hi Molly, am really so sorry for this... did u see the heartbeat or only the sac


----------



## MissTI

Oh Molly hun, I am really, really sorry, are they totally sure that the pregnancy will not continue, I have heard many stories of small sacs catching up, are your beta levels good?
x
x


----------



## vicks67

Molly-i'm so sorry for you, it must be awful and have to say at the moment this scenario is my worst fear. take care. Thinking of you both, Vicky


----------



## Mami78

vicks: any updates about ur beta hope it was great


----------



## Lollypop72

Oh Molly I am sorry.  Take care of yourself hon...I'll be thinking of you... 

Px


----------



## 24hours

oh molly, i'm so sorry    
I was in the same situation last time. I had a scan at 7+3 but the baby was only 6+4. Unfortunately it didn't catch up and i miscarried. However they told me there are some cases where the baby grows enough and chatches up. I really hope it's your case.    
I was told that iit would probably be some abnormality with the chromosomes, but that doesn't mean that all your embryos are bad.
Happyly, we had 2 frozen embryos. They were not suposed to be the best (the best and fresh were on the m/c) but one of them was good enough and I'm now pregnant.
I hope that helps. If you have any questions, please do not hesitate in pm me!   

Girls, it was lovely to see you last night. Just to say that the scan looked really good. The baby is already 7 cm or more and has a proper baby shape. Also moves and turns around. Very exciting  .
Bug      for all of you.


----------



## molly097

Thanks for all your best wishes. 

The BETA came back and it was 12,000 or so (last time it was 3,000), so whilst not disasterous something is up. They were pretty confident yesterday I was going to miscarry but given the bloods they are asking me to stay on the cyclogest and come back in next Tues of another scan on the off chance there was an error or it catches up. I'm still planning on a miscarriage as that's what they think - so this just prolongs the agony longer!

24 hours, that's so encouraging to hear as I am so scared that the frozen ones are going to have the same problem.

x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Molly......Fingers crossed that all will be ok, it sounds promising. The next few days will be a horrible wait for you, but try and stay positive and I hope the next scan brings good news.
Thinking of you.

CC.x


----------



## 24hours

molly, don't be scared about the frozen ones. just think that in natural pregnancies, 1 in 6 ends in m/c because abnormal chromosomes, so in our case it doesn't have to be different. hopefully, your baby will catch up, but if not, be sure the others will be fine. did you see a heart beat?
i know the wait is awful. they kept me waiting for 3 whole weeks. just try to keep busy busy so you don't think too much. i'll be     for you.


----------



## Lollypop72

Molly,

Good luck...I have everything crossed for you    

Px


----------



## angharad71

Hi-hope you don't mind, I found your post through searching AMH levels. I'm in a similar spot myself. Got AMH reading of 5.46 and was not expecting it at all. I'm on a short protocol in January. The drugs arrived today and suddenly it's all a bit real. Hope you're doing ok. Ax


----------



## elvie

Molly - so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you and hoping.

Hi to everyone else. I had a few weeks away after our last cancelled cycle but please can I join in again as it's day 1 today and we're off again for a fresh.

A question for you. It's day one today but I need the bloods and scan on day 1,2, or 3 so do I just wait until Monday morning and call then for it to be done that day (which will be day 3)? I can't see how I can book it any further in advance given the receptionists aren't there and it's not something suitable for the emergency on call team today!?

What's the latest time they do bloods and scans as normally they're in the mornings aren't they?

L


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone

just popping in to say hi   I am now PUPO after 2* 8 cell embies were put back yesterday using DH's sperm. Drs here have been amazing and we managed to fertilise 7 eggs all with DH's sperm! OTD 22/12/09 so maybe if all works out     my CRGH frozen eggs will be going into the donor pool..........

Molly sorry you have been having such a stressful time really hope it works out for you hun

MissT hello and think you are so strong!  

hi to everyone else and congrats on the BFPs recently
love
C


----------



## vicks67

Hi All,

Molly, Thinking of you! hope theres some good news early next week.

Cecilia-fantastic news-enjoy being PUPO, and take it easy!

Hi Elvie-good luck for this cycle. There'll be a receptionist there tomorrow morning, so you could probably ring then and book for monday. What protocol you on this time?

Angharad-good luck for your fresh cycle. Try not to owrry about your AMH, its only one thing out of a number that they consider and in the end the proof is in the cycling and the response.

Hi to everyone else, it went a bit quiet there for a while. Hope you're having a good weekend. AFM, finding this all abit difficult. No symptoms and getting so stressed. DHs mum took turn for the worse so we have been really worried. Getting stressed about being stressed!

Hope you're all doing well!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 
Vicks, I can really imagaine how nerve wracking it is waiting for the scan, did you manage to get a date before you go away for christmas?- Also really hope you mother in law is ok, that must be horrible.

Elvie, good luck- I think they will probably squeeze you in on monday- but it might be worth talking to the on call number in case they are having a quiet day tomorrow and might be able to fit you in- I don't think it would be unreasonable to call, 

Angharad- good luck with everything- 

JulieSA, how did your transfer go? 

Molly- when is your next scan?    it is a good news. 

Have a lovely sunday everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## elvie

Thanks guys. Will call tomorrow. 
Did have to laugh at timing as AF arrived earlier than I thought and looking at the protocol timeline thing (I think it's just the standard one Vicks) I will be taking my first meds on....Christmas Day and my first sniffing on NYD. Great timing....

Cecilia- hope you're distracting yourself from the 2ww.

Molly - hope you're ok considering. I've been in the same situation you're in twice now and it's no fun having to sit and wait and not know. Such a horrid rollercoaster to use the old IVF cliche but it's so true. 

L


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello girls, it was lovely to meet some of you this week, you are all even more lovelier in person   

Molly - really really hope your embie is just a slower developer and not going to be a m/c      that it all works out and everything is all ok   

vicky - sorry to hear you are finding it all hard, I can imagine that the wait till your first scan to see the heartbeat is worse than the 2ww    

24hours - glad that everything went great with your scan and all great with bump   

Elvie - good luck with your cycle lots of      that all goes great, timing not great but it will be all worth it when you get your BFP....

Cecilia - congratulations on being PUPO, really hope the 2ww goes real quick for you   . Fantastic news that you could use DH's sperm and didnt need to use a donor, you must be both completely over the moon,  lots of      for a BFP from you real soon, thinking of you. xxx

angharad - try not to worry too much about AMH results   , I had AMH testing done back in March this year and it was 6.7 then I had it redone when changed clinics to CRGH and it is NOW 26, Mr Serhal couldn't explain that one, was completely dump struck, so it just goes to show that I am proof that it can change and also its just used to get some indication and not an exact science as well... lots of    that it all works out for you with your cycle.... Like the other girls says, its more important how your body responds to the drugs... 

Kate - hope you are ok and having a lovely weekend xx

Hello to mami, VM, rex, louises, MissTI, Mrscc, juliesa, lollypop, auntybetty, kd74 and everyone else, hope you are all ok lots of    .

AFM - Just waiting and waiting...... not keen at all on this waiting for TX to start again.... just want to get going again with it, but keeping myself busy decorating bedrooms and getting ready for Xmas... Just really hoping that my cyst will have gone by January and I can start cycling again then... 

lots of love
Jennyxxxx


----------



## BarbWill

Angharad, as fas as I know AMH testing is only 70% accurate which is why many clinic don't do this test. My result was extremely accurate (AMH through the roof indicating my tendency to hyperstimulate) so I must have fallen in the 70% of cases. 

Good luck to everyone with your cycles, I had my twins thanks to this clinic 20 months ago after several failures elsewhere and I am so so so so grateful that they did absolutely everything they could to help us conceive.


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello girls

Molly - so sorry to hear about the scan.  Fingers crossed for Tuesday. Will be thinking of you.

Angharad - welcome to the thread.  My AMH is a bit lower than yours but CRGH have been so great so far and trying to keep positive for my second cycle in January.  When do you start cycling?

24 hrs - glad the scan went well - it must be so exciting to see a real baby shape.

Elvie - best of luck for this cycle - sniffing etc over Xmas doesn't sound like much fun

Vicky - sorry to hear that your mother in law is still not well.  Did you manage to sort out your scan situation over Xmas?

Jenny - any news on cyst or do you have to wait til January to see if it is gone?

Hello to anyone and everyone else I have missed.

It was lovely to meet some of you in person on Tuesday - here's to a New Year's meet up too!  Have had a busy few days here - Christmas nights out etc and a wedding yesterday plus catching up on X Factor this morning!  Off to buy the tree now, having hauled the decorations down from the loft...

Louise x


----------



## elvie

X Factor was brill wasn't it!? 
I was a bit surprised at the result though as thought Stacey would beat Olly....can't wait for tonight's final!

Remind me someone, what is AMH? 

I remember last time the first drug (complete mind blank as to the name and I should really know given this is my third go with it) that you take from day 14 to just before sniffing, made me really PMT ish. Anyone else get that? So that will be grand over xmas if that happens again - have warned dh about this! 

Lx


----------



## livity k

Hi Elvie, 

Think you mean primolut/noresthisterone, I took that too, and don't think I found it too bad but definitely was snappy at early stages- I put it down to sniffing though, 

Good luck with it all over xmas

Kx


----------



## Kittycat104

Forgot to ask in my earlier post about where you all bought your IVF drugs from?  Any recommedations?  Miss Ti - was it Central Homecare you recommended to me on Tuesday?

Louise x


----------



## vicks67

Louise, I used central home car, they were bri!liant!
Vicky


----------



## molly097

central Homecare is great, defo reccommend it. 

Nearly there for the Tues scan, thanks for all the good wishes ladies. Its not really a test to see whether the feotos has grown its a test to confirm the miscarriage is going to happen. I think its just a matter of when. I think a miracle would need to happen for it to be positive news, so I am only hoping its over quick, not for everything to be ok as that is unlikely and even if it was positive this time, the Drs think we will miscarry anyway.

Elvie great to hear you are back on the treatment rollercoaster. 

C - congrats on being pupo. 

hope everybody else is well. 

Mol x


----------



## elvie

Have just googled Central Homecare. Am not sure if I've got the right co. Can someone PM me a link. Was that who you used Molly? I can't find your PM from last time we talked about this.


----------



## elvie

oops sorry molly - obviously it is who you used given you'd recommend them.

OK so guys, I get my prescription printed out by CRGH and then what happens after that if I want to use Central (an idiot's guide please!)


----------



## livity k

Hi Elvie,

have just retrieved my handy fridge magnet sent by central homecare!!- 

the free number is 0800 9800686

Address: Unit 6 Grove Park, Mill lane, Alton, Hampshire, GU34 2QG

Tel: 01420 543400

Fax: 01420 544588

I think you ring up and register and then

If you are in a hurry the clinic will fax prescriptions for you- otherwise you can send them registered post, 

I think when I looked up the website it is really confusing- also for professionals? and when you phone they couldn't make it easier, I'd defintiely phone them,

good luck

Kate x


----------



## elvie

Thank you Livity - that's fab. Yep the website was a bit 'professional' so left me confused as to whether it was the right co.


----------



## elvie

wow it was quiet at the clinic today. Not that I didn't have to wait ages like usual though!

Apparently there is talk of everyone ordering drugs from the likes of Central in the new year so it will be the official way to do things at crgh. Not sure if that's true. It will make the asking for drugs from elsewhere thing much less awkward. 

Well....I had my ost and that was fine but because the theatre will be shut etc for refurbishment soon, I have to wait an extra month to start tx. Having hycosy this cycle but then nothing after that until the next one.

Good luck for tomorrow Molly.


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Vicky and Kate - thanks for the details - will give them a call.  

Do I get sent my prescription automatically following my OST?  I haven't received it yet - perhaps best to chase it up?

Molly - hope the scan went as well as could be hoped.

Elvie - when do you start cycling?  I am looking forward to seeing the new refurbished clinic!

Its quiet on here at the moment!  Is everyone out Christmas shopping?


----------



## vicks67

Louise, best to ask for the prescription, it doesn't usually happen automatically.

Molly-thinking of you today!

its gone much quieter on here! I guess because everyone is in between cycles-anyway-hi to everyone!

AFM-relatively calm at present-can't do much about anything-so just waiting. I have booked a scan for Monday when I should be 6+4, by my calculations. So fingers crossed!
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on for a while cos been staying down at my mums in whitstable.......no internet!!!!
Hope your all ok.

Molly....How was scan?

Louise....Ask for your prescription, and they just print it out for you. I think it all depends what drugs you are on, but I found Healthcare at Home the cheapest for all of mine.

Vicks...glad you've got a scan booked, the wait is horrible isn't it!!!

Well I had my 2nd scan today...8wks 3days. It's def TWINS!!!! We saw and heard 2 heartbeats. Still can't believe we heard them, I never thought that was possible. It was amazing!! They measure as they should for 8wks and they both measure the same, both heartbeats are strong and fast and one of the pumpkins was even moving. I feel a lot more relaxed about it all now....just got to take it easy in Paris, we go thursday for 3 nights.
So i've been discharged from CRGH.....weird to think I won't be going back up there.

It was really nice to meet you all last week, it was good to put faces to names!! I could become addicted to dim sum, I loved it. Already planning when I can go back!!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

CC.x


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls, 

Sorry I have been so quiet, have had a really tough time with DH being very unwell.  Seems to be under control now, but he's on treatment this week so a lot of running around as am trying to be at work, look after him all on not much sleep, so walking around like a bit of a zombie at the moment.  Am finishing work on Friday for two whole weeks, cannot wait!!!!!!!

MrsCC - congrats hun!!  That must have been so amazing to see and hear both heartbeats!  So, so pleased for you, have a fab time in Paris!

Vicks - so sorry that your MIL is still unwell, really hope she gets better soon.  I know it's hard, but try not to worry about your scan, your HCG levels were high, so you should see a perfect bean on Monday!  Lots of luck!

Louise - Yes, it was me that mentioned central home care, I've not used them myself but heard that they are fab, and cheap!  Defo ask for your prescription, they don't really give you them unless you ask.

Elvie - great that you had your OST done.  What's all this about a refurbishment, are they closing the clinic for a while?

Livity - when you off on your amazing holiday?

Molly - hope scan yesterday was ok.  I have been in your position recently so feel free to PM me if you need anything at all.

Barbwill - your twins look beautiful!

SD - I'm sure your cyst will be gone soon and you can get started with your treatment

Cecilia - PUPO!!!  Am so happy for you chick, and great news that you got to use DH's sperm.  Have been following your story avidly, go, go beanies!

Angharad - welcome to the thread, good luck for this cycle.

24hrs - great news on the scan is so, so exciting!!!

Hello to the rest of the gang, hope you are all well.  I am seeing my GP tonight to ask for the bloods that the Homerton won't do for me and I'm at the Homerton tomorrow for a base line and some bloods.  Getting the ball rolling, really hope DH is a bit better in the new year so we can try again.  Happy Wednesday everyone, how cold is it today!!!
X
x


----------



## Lollypop72

hi all,

tested this morning at 6am... ...please little one hang in there ... just waiting for the results of the blood this afternoon to confirm... 

happy but nervous.

Polly x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Yey polly.....congratulation hon. I'm so pleased for you, try & relax & stay positive. Good luck for your blood results.

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi All, 

Congrats Lollypop!! Hooray for you,   

Vicks- really thinking of you for monday and I agree with MissTi- sure you will see a perfect bean/BB

MissTi- huge    you are dealing with such a tough thing and I really admire how you do that- we're all here for you if you need support so please ask- Hope your DH is feeling a bit better and you can enjoy the christmas break together-  

MrsCC- wow on the twins- so exciting- what a lovely xmas pressie, 

Molly how are you? 

Everyone else, hope things are going ok, and the wait is not getting to people starting in Jan, 

We're off on holiday first two weeks of february so I'm not going to think about tx till after then- although will see what my test results say in january- 

Am feeling very energised as just went for long walk in Brockwell park in the snow and met my friend and her two yr old for lunch- extremely sweet and very energetic- lots of chasing- so all good for the bridesmaid/bikini/baby body campaign- I'm feeling quite positive/healthy at the moment- I've started pilates, am back on metformin ( for PCOS) and am walking lots which is all good- My sister's wedding being on the 28th ( and the tight dress issue!!)  should mean I'll start next year feeling fit not post christmas bloated- am determined to get my BMI down in case its having an influence on tx not working... 

love to everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## molly097

Scan as expected....it as conclusive and showed the foetos had not grown so I am now off all meds and waiting to miscarry. Just hoping that will happen naturally as I really dont want to have another operation! Going to give it 2 weeks. 

Mrs CC did you have a late scan yesterday? I saw this really happy couple who had just come out of the drs room and was waiting room all excited and looking at pictures of two babies. Hubby didnt have much hair? So delighted you had great news. 

Thanks for the offer Mis T will pm you. 

Take care and have a great xmas everybody. 

Will chat in the New Year. 

x


----------



## vicks67

Evening!
Molly-I'm so sorry- I can't imagine anything worse. Thinking of you both and hoping things progress as naturally as possible.

Kate-you sound so positive its great! I'm sure its the best thing for you and can only help you when you start Tx again. I hope you have a fab time at your sisters wedding and look forward to hearing all about it in the New Year.

Lollipop-thats fab news! Congratulations! I know ho you feel, its hard to believe isn't it, I still don't! Hope your bloods are all ok-Join us on the waiting for first scan thread if you feel up to it.

MissT-glad DH feeling a bit better-hope pain better controlled. I hope that you manage to have a lovely 2 weeks off over christmas and that you don't need to spend too much time in the Rosenheim!.

Mrs CC-glad scan all good, how fab to be signed off! must be fab to hear the heart beats and weird!

Hi to every one else!
AFM-am ok! MIL still quite poorly but improving, apparently something ruptured today, but DH not very good at finding out the info, think it must have been her wound! apparently its a good thing! Who knows! We're going to leave to go up North on Sunday and go and see her at the weekend before we go. Scan on Monday-quite nervous!
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Molly....I'm so sorry hon. I know you were expeting it, but it doesn't make it any easier. I hope ur ok & looking after each other.
Yes that was us, we were in at 4ish. Who were you in the waiting room?

CC.x


----------



## bigfish123

Evening Ladies    

Its been a while since I posted on here......but I just wanted to tell you that last Friday Mrs Bigfish gave me two beautiful daughters - Eva & Darcy (7lbs & 5lbs 9) 

Mr Bigfish could not be happier....  

Its a tough road you are all on - but the end results are well worth it

Good luck to you all 

Night ladies


----------



## Mami78

hi all
bigfish: congratulations on your newborn, may they have a life full of blessings
lollypop: congrats on ur bfp
Molly: am really sorry for what happened with u... hope the miscarriage will go smoothly and in no time u will have another positive cycle
vicks: crossing fingers for ur scan... am sure the baby boy is doing perfect
VM, 24 hrs: how is ur pregnancy and the little ones 
missti: hope DH will be feeling better soon... take good care fo urself and him now 
livity: ur lucky u can loose weight.... hope u will have a nice time at the wedding of ut sister... u should send us some pic in the dress
Mrs CC: so glad the twins are doing great... its a marvellous experience u will see how u will see them grow from a scan to another... i live now for those scans

hi to everyone else, hope u are all doing ok

AFM: pregnancy is doing ok  i just had the 14 weeks scan and both babies are doing great... one measuring right on time and one 2 days bigger  and the one who is 2 day bigger is a very active baby boy ... the second one is a sleepy little girl  but the dr said that its 80% a girl, coz she had a hard time moving her coz she was sleeping, so she couldnt see very clearly 
am flying back home on tuesday to spend christmas with the familly and will be on 2 weeks vacations... and than i will be working for a month and a half and leaving to the US 
kisses to everyone


----------



## MissTI

Hi Girls, 

Lollypop - what fantastic news, really pleased for you chick, YAE!!!!!

Livity - thanks hun, I am adamant that we will not be beaten, this flipping disease has taken over so much of our lives I refuse for it to totally take over, two fingers at you horrible thing!!  Really glad that you are feeling so positive hun, I am sure you will look beautiful on the 28th!!

Molly - I am so, so sorry hun, have PM's you back, you take care, hugs.

Vicks - thanks hun, hopefully we'll be out of there until the new year, fingers crossed!  Glad to hear that your MIL is doing better, good luck for Monday, keep us posted!

MrBigFish - Wow wee!!  You two must be over the moon!!  Huge congratulations from me, am made up for you!!!!

Mami - thanks hun, how wonderful that the little ones are doing great, a boy and a girl, how perfect!!!  Have a fab Christmas hun, you keep in tough, big hug!

Hello to the rest of the gang.  Went for my baseline and bloods at the Homerton today, all went smoothly and they were early for my scan appointment, couldn't believe it, I could get used to that!!  The only bloods that the Homerton and my GP wouldn't cover are NK Cells and TNF, so will pop down to get them done at the clinic, am quite pleased as by having some of them done at the Homerton, I managed to save over £1000, yae!  So think I'll be cycling in Feb, feels like ages away, but I am sure it will come along quickly.  Think it's going to snow heavily tonight, am hoping we might get snowed in so we don't have to go to work tomorrow, fingers crossed!!  Happy Thursday all!
X
x


----------



## sweetdreams73

hello ladies

Molly - so so sorry about your news, can only imagine what you must be feeling, so sad hon, thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of       so unfair..

Polly - huge congratulations on your BFP, very happy for you.

MissTI - really sorry that your DH is not doing so well, must be so so hard for you both, you really are going through such a lot of heartache    .  Hope all ok with your test results and hope DH is well enough for you to cycle in Feb....     

Bigfish - congratulations on the birth of your babies   

Vicks - sorry about your MIL, hope she gets better soon, how are you feeling? when is your next scan?

Mami - fantastic news about your twins, and boy and girl how perfect... great all is good with them

kate - how exciting your sisters wedding and you being a bridesmaid, sure it will be a fantastic day... Sure you will lose the weight you want... I have been doing a low calorie diet and exercise regim and have now lost 4 stone, I have tried so many diets over the years and this is the only one that actually works for me... just counting calories for everything you eat every day... can highly recommend it

Mrs CC - fantastic news that all great with your twins, how lovely, very happy for you

hello to 24hours, vm, rex, missmunro, louises, jo, elvie, cecila and everyone else lots of hugs  

AFM - been trying to keep really busy so I am not sitting around feeling sorry for myself and driving myself nuts waiting for TX to begin again..... not v good at being patient... recently been feeling very down about it all and very emotionally about it all but trying to sort my head out and pick myself up and get ready mentally to start it all again after Xmas (  as long as my cyst has disappeared)..... got all pressies wrapped and under the tree and now starting to feel more festive and ready to enjoy a lovely (drugfree) xmas and new year with friends and family... hoping 2010 is the year we finally get our baby..      

Have a lovely snowy weekend...

lots of love
sweetdreams (Jenny)


----------



## Kittycat104

Hi all

Mrs CC - exciting news about your scan - what a nice start to your break in Paris.  Hope you had a lovely time

Polly - really pleased for you -a great early Christmas present - what were your bloods like?

Kate - spoke to Christopher Morgan the other day - mentioned I had met you (although not how we met - too much information!)  Am going to try and get to one of the weekends in March I think.

Vicky - hope scan all goes well tomorrow and that mother in law is feeling better

Miss Ti - glad you got your tests sorted at the Homerton.  Really hope you and your DH get to spend some relaxing time together at Christmas

Jenny - sorry you have been feeling fed up - I think it is definitely Christmas/end of the year that has an emotional effect.  Don't know about you but it feels like yet another year has gone by without getting pregnant.  Here's to better luck in 2010.

AFM - rang CRGH to get my prescription and in the course of the conversation it now seems that the lab is going to be shut for most of January due to the refurb works and so I won't be able to get my HyCosy done and therefore can't start cycling for another month.  Arrrrgh.  Had got myself psyched up for January - yet another month seems so far away.  Am clinging on to hope that by some miracle the refurb works gets done sooner and the dates will work out ok for January.  

Louise x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Just wanted to say Good luck to Vicks for your scan tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you, Will, and BB,   

Also hope Mrs CC is not stranded in Paris, or if you are its nice and romantic!! 

Louise, how annoying about the lab dates, I didn't realise that was going on at all, My mum and Dad rave about the furniture weekends, my Dad has always been into carpentry but it has really surprised me that Mum is so into it, I also mentioned I'd met you to Mum- but was hazy on details... They are in their late fifties and apparently lower the age a lot so you definitely would!! 

I really hope you can start in Jan, I know what you mean about time passing, even though we've decided to wait till April, part of me is panicking about the time passing and not getting any closer to pregnancy.

Lots of love to everyone, 

Kate x


----------



## ceci.bee

hi everyone

just popping in to say Congrats to Mr bigfish your story really is an inspiration esp as a man on these boards! am so happy for you and mrs bigfish enjoy your new family.....

Molly     that is so rubbish

Mami and livity thanks for your PMs

SD hang on in there hun, Mr S told us when we started all of this it would be the most stressful thing we would ever do and test our relationship to the limit, and he wasn't wrong. have a lovely xmas babe and    for your tx inthe new year

MissT, Fozi and the old gang  

AFM 20 hours to OTD (I'm not counting or anything   ) just going loopy loop

love and  
C


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Molly...my thoughts are with you    

Vicks, Kate, Miss T, Louise, Jenny, Mrs CC, Mami...Lots of love and thanks for the wishes

Bloods came back last week and were bang on what they should be. Have spent the last few days being so cautious I actually began to get depressed. So we have decided to get happy and excited and if it doesn't work out then we'll deal with it if it happens. There is no point in spending the first trimester miserable!

If I don't speak before hand hope you all have a lovely christmas + new year... lots of love...

Polly x


----------



## MissTI

Hi girls, 

Just got a text from Vicks, BB has a heartbeat, yippee!!!!!!!  Congrats hun!!          

Lollypop - I agree, just enjoy it hun, you are preggers!!!  Have a great xmas.

Ceciliab - good luck for tomorrow hun, I have got everything crossed for you, will log on first thing to see you news.

Livity - I know the feeling hun, hate waiting  

Louise - thanks hun, hope they get themselves sorted at the clinic and can get the ball rolling for you asap.

SD - thanks hun, hope you're feeling a bit more positive, I'm sure your cyst will go and 2010 will be your year!

Not much happening with me, am snuggled under the blanket with DH watching the snow, can't believe how heavy it is!!
xx


----------



## ceci.bee

HI ladies

just thought I would pop in to say thank you for all your support, and it worked, I got a  BFP this am with a beta of 81

lots of love to you all on your journeys, and don't give up  - I really never thought we would get a BFP with DH's sperm

Christmas   to all
love
C


----------



## MissTI

Oh Cecilia, congratulations my love!!!!!  That is just amazing news, am so, so pleased for you!!  Yippee!!!


----------



## Kittycat104

Cecilia - have just read your diary and you truly deserve your Christmas BFP after all you have been through.  You must be over the moon.


----------



## jo_11

Hey all,

Sorry not posted for a while but not a lot going on my end, 

I've been keeping an eye on what's going on with you guys and just wanted to say BIG BIG congrats to Polly, Vicky and Cecelia; what gorgeous Christmas presents for you all!     

For all us other girls, still waiting patiently, here's to 2010 being our year... I'm continually encouraged by all the BFPs on this thread.  Don't know if I mentioned my friend, ttc 5 years and been told 'unexplained fertility'... she's had one go at IVF at CRGH (she's not on FF though) and she's just had her 12 week scan... triplets!!!!!!!!  Two identicals (girls) and not sure about the fraternal 

AFM, just waiting to cycle which has seemed to take forever as I've been pumping DH full of antioxidants for three months to try and reduce the DNA fragmentation... I was hoping for a Jan cycle but now I'm a bit worried about Louise's comments about the clinic shutting - ??  AF is due tomorrow, so I'm going to try and book my dummy transfer/hycosy but looks like that would need to be at New Year, so not sure if I'll have to wait too.  I hope not 

Merry Christmas to you all.

Jo
x


----------



## livity k

Celia, 
Hooray!!!           

What a fantastic xmas pressie!! 

Vicks- hope you are having a fab family break and enjoying knowing BB is doing well, 

Jo- hope all goes smoothly in the New Year, thats exciting if scary news about your friend, 

Clare- did you get home yet??

For everyone waiting, 2010 will be our year

Had the most lovely day-went to the spa at the Four seasons in Hampshire with my Mum and sis- it was a pre wedding treat for my sis- It was really snowy down there and they have an outside hot spa pool that you swin out to- it was just fab sitting in the water with crisp blue skies and beautiful snowy trees all around me, I was in heaven, then had a lovely hot stones massage,( and virtuously did 35mins in the gym this am)  It's the life ladies....makes coming back to Brixton tough!

lots of love to everyone for a good christmas- We're racing around a bit now so prob won't post for a while- 

Kate x


----------



## Kittycat104

Jo - My AF arrived today - have booked hycosy for NYE - so obviously lab doesn't shut til after then.  Fingers crossed you should be able to squeeze in then too - maybe best ring them first thing tomorrow.  

Kate - spa sounds fab - you have made me envious!  Have a fab time at the wedding - will look forward to seeing some photos at a New Year's meet up.


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

Vicks......yey, congrats about your scan. Now you can have a nice pregnant xmas!!

Celia.....that is such fab news, I'm thrilled for you hon.

lollypops....How you feeling, has it sunk in yet When is your scan?

Livity.....Wow, that spa sounds fab, I bet you had such a lovely time. Not long now til the wedding......how exciting.

Molly......Hope you're ok hon. Enjoy xmas with a few drinks.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.

Well we had a lovely time in Paris, but underestimated how cold it would be. It was about -4 and heavy snow!! As for getting back....what a nightmare. We were told Sat that there possibly wouldn't be any eurostar til boxing day....brill when you're pregnant and over emotional!!!
Bless Mark, he was on the phone to them for ages, playing the pregnant wife thats on medication card, and told them we had to get back sunday night for my injection. They then told us to get home however and to bill them!!! So then started our 9hr journey home, 3.5hr cab journey to Calais (470 eros), ferry to Dover, then cab back to london. We got back knackered at 10pm to a leaking pipe in the kitchen, so had to have plumbers in yesterday!! i've had a headache since sun morning, its only just gone!! Now got a stinking cold....brill!!
Anyway....got my first antenatel app through, it's 15th jan, but scan isn't til the 27th jan....I'll be 14wks! I've told mark I can't wait that long, so we are going to have a private one at 12wks .

Well sorry about the moan girls.

CC.x


----------



## kdb

Congrats Cecilia!!!!!!!!! Such fantastic news for you and your DH, esp right before Xmas    

Hi & Merry Christmas to all the other lovely ladies on this thread. Wishing you a safe and happy holiday, and here's to more CRGH bumps and babes in 2010  Looking forward to joining you officially in Feb-ish. xoxo

        ​


----------



## sweetdreams73

hello lovely ladies

Cecila - huge congratulations on your BFP        

Louise - Great that you can now cycle in Jan and the refurb wont affect you.  I just phoned the clinic to check that they can do my IUI superovulation on around 8th Jan and they can which is a huge relief.. hopefully we can be cycle buddies xx

Jo - really hope that you will also be able to cycle in Jan too, another cycle buddy xx

Vicks - hope all great with your scan    

lollypop - so glad all is great and bloods all perfect xx

Kate- Spa day, that just sounds like heaven, really glad you had a lovely time just what you needed x

Mrs Cc - glad you had a great time in Paris, sorry to hear you had such a nightmare getting home what a pain   

Hello to kdb, rex, fozi, missti, auntybetty, 24hours, vm, mami, molly, bigfish, and everyone else,  lots and lots of     to you all

Wishing everyone a wonderful xmas and fantastic new year.        

Thanks so much for all your advice and support girls, dont know what I would have done without you all, you are the best xxxx  

I only wish that for the new year, everyones baby dreams come true   

lots of love
jennyxxxxxx


----------



## Rex

Hi Everyone, 

I thought I would do a quick post to wish everyone a very merry Christmas and a fantastic new year. 

Congratulations again Cecilia  

Jenny, gutted for you - I read all the small print in the Metro just in case...  

Kate, 24hrs, Vicks, Louise, Mami, Miss T, Fishes, Kd74, Mrs CC, vm, Molly, and everyone else I've missed -    Merry Christmas


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,

I hope you all had a lovely christmas and wishing you all the best for 2010.......may all your dreams come true!!

Jenny......glad you're all set to start in Jan, not long now hon......good luck.

Kate......Hope your sis' wedding is lovely and you have a fab time.

Hi to everyone else.....hope you're all ok.

Well I did my last injection last night.....yippee, after about 3 months worth!!! it's a great feeling.
Panicked a bit Xmas morning as I had a bit of a bleed, red blood when I wiped. It was only a small amount so I tryed to stay calm and to be honest it was really small, then turned to a bit of brown. When I had my last scan the doc said if i get a bleed not to worry as she could see a small clot or something....so I'm sure it's nothing. Apart from that I feel great, no cramps so all good i hope.
We booked a private scan for the 9th Jan when I'll be 12wks, cos didn't want to wait til 14wks. I'm hoping I'll enjoy the pregnancy a bit more when i reach the 12wk stage, cos at the moment it still doesn't feel real.....despite getting huge and already looking about 4 months gone!!!

Anyway love to all.
CC.x


----------



## vicks67

Well I'm back from the depths of chilly Derbyshire! No good internet connection so have just been catching up now. 
Cecilia-congratulations! Hope the next couple of weeks waiting for the scn goes realy quickly-its a bit of a nightmare wait that one!

kate-the Spa sounds fab, especailly the Hot tub. The wedding is any day now i think, so enjoy!

Mrs CC- agree with you re the scan, I wouldn't wait that long either. It must be great finishing the injections, finding them ever so tedious, and the pessaries-well yuk!

Polly-congrats on your BFP, its hard to relax whislt waiting for the scan but it is the best thing. I added in acupuncture as well, although the last session was done by a diferent chap and instead of leaving me to snooze for 20mins he decided to talk at me and not all of it was reassuring!

Jenny, jo and Louise-all the best for New year cycling!

MissT-thanks for the texts and for passing on my news, hope 2010 brings you good luck with cycling and some nice down time away from UCLH for Alex.

Hi to every body else!
AFM-well derbyshire was fun, 11 adults 7 children including 3 one year olds! We were staying in an old coach house which was quaint, lots of snow, so a few sledging outtings (not for me!) and the odd snow ball fight. This was my first sober Christmas as long as I can remember, but was still fun. It certainly helped having the reassurance of the scan before we set off, although actually getting to the scan was a bit of a nightmare. I've got another scan tomorrow at CRGH which was booked before i decided to have the scan in Manchester. It will be nce to have some reassurance hopefully that things are still going in the right direction. Symptom wise, feel quite sick intermittently and boobs sore, but not much else.
Anyway-Happy New year to you all, and heres to catching up in January!
Vicky


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Hope you all enjoyed your Christmases.  We stayed in London and have been enjoying relaxing and trying to prepare myself for Jan cycle.  Haven't managed to completely stick to 'no alcohol' rule though.

Jo - did you manage to get booked in for your Hycosy?

Kate - think your sister's wedding was today - lovely blue sky day!

Mrs CC - Paris didn't sound quite like the relaxing and romantic break you were hoping for!

Jenny - glad you have got booked in for January too - waiting another month would have been a nightmare

Vicky - hope the scan goes well tomorrow.

Hello to everyone else xxx

Just waiting for my Hycosy and DET now on NYE.  Will they do Dilapan too? That sounds quite painful  Am determined to be positive this time, particularly after all the recent BFPs.  Any tips on improving my chances?  Yoga, milk, vitamins, hot water bottles etc etc?  Would welcome any views. I had acupuncture on my last cycle but feel like it was a bit of a waste of money after the BFN.  

Louise xx


----------



## jo_11

Hey all,

Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas; DH and I spent it with his family in Valencia which was lovely and relaxing... thought I wasn't going to make it as I had an accident with the suitcase the day we were going and nearly ended up in A&E!  Still with a cut and black and blue nose I soldiered on... I always seem to have some incident before going to Spain, so I'm now known as 'torpe' (clumsy) - nice!

Louise - all the best with the DET/Hycosy for NYE; I've got mine booked in for 4 Jan, yey, cycle buddyI think they only do the dilapan thing if they think they'll have problems with the catheter - I'm hoping for not getting it done as it sounds quite vile.

Jenny - 8 Jan will come round in no time... 2010 has a good feel about it 

kdb - will you be joining us in Feb?  By the time my next cycle comes round, I reckon the injections will start around 25 Jan ish, so maybe we'll be cycle buddies??

Vicky - Derbyshire sounds fabulous, even without the alcohol.  Don't worry, I think I had your share this year   Let us know how the scan goes today; I'm so pleased for you!

CC - glad to hear your little scare was only that and not something more; always good when these things can be rationally explained rather than the often 'hmm, we don't know why that happened' excuses.  Yey for no more injections!

Hope everyone else is well - a bit   to you all.

Jo
x


----------



## vicks67

Jo-how on earth did a suitcase cause a black and blue nose?!! Glad you had a fab time in Valencia, fab food i expect!
Scan today was fine, BB doubled in size since last week, all of 15mm! Clinic a bit chaotic but chatted to Matt at the desk, refurbishments sound like they will be fab when finished. More beds down stairs and more reception space.
Anyway, Hi to everyone else! 
Vicky


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls,


Louise.....You won't know if you need the dilapan until they have done the DET. When they do the dummy run, if they have trouble they will tell you to come back in for a dilapan. I had to have one, cos my cervix is quite narrow apparantly........but don't worry it's not nearly as bad as I thought it would be. The worse thing is the boredom, you have to have it in for around 4hrs for it to do it's magic then they remove it.
During the wait they don't like you to leave hosp grounds, just incase something happens. So for me that 4...nearly 5hrs dragged!!! Towards the end it gets a bit uncomfortable, but for me it was just a dull, stretching sensation.
Fingers crossed you won't need it, but if you do honestly it's not that bad.....I was dreading it too!! Good luck with it all hon.

Jo.....Glad you had a lovely time in Spain.....despite the little misshap!!! Good luck for your cycle hon.

When I had my last scan up there the nurse was telling us all about the refurb and Vicks is right it does sound like its going to be fab. Loads more room and loads of new high tech equipment......so they'll be even better than they are now!!!

Vicks....Great news that BB has doubled in size.....is it starting to feel real yet??

I saw my girls last night....haven't seen them for about a month, and they could not believe the size of me!!! My mum said that if she hadn't have known about the ivf and the dates she would have thought I was at least 4 months gone!!!

Anyway have a great NYE everyone, love to all.

CC.x


----------



## jo_11

Hey,

Vicks:  Go BlastoBoy go!!!  Actually, do we know yet whether he's a boy or a girl??!  Re the suitcase, I had our largest suitcase opened on the bed, full up on both sides with pressies and stuff.  Then I thought I'd (ahem) carefully pull it off the bed onto the floor, but then when the first half hit the floor the second half followed and smacked me on the nose - there's a metal sticky out catch that got me.  The bruise has turned a delightful shade of yellow today, which is sooooo not my colour 

CC:  Dilapan still not sounding too nice.  I guess a good book would be in order.  I'm hoping that as I didn't have any problems with the catheter on my first round at LFC I may be OK... fingers crossed, and not my legs, eh 

The refurb sounds fab; I haven't even seen the downstairs at CRGH yet but suspect I may do for the DET and hycosy.

Best get on, I'm working today - boo!  Canary Wharf is like a graveyard.

Jo
x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Jo......poor you with your bruised nose!! No you won't get to see downstairs....hycosy etc all done upstairs!!
I'm going to canary wharf for another private scan on the 9th, we're in Greenwich so that's the nearest place!!
I think this pregnancy is making me even more clumsy....if that's possible, I've just dropped a whole tin of biccies over the living room floor!!! My french bulldog was in heaven....like a little Hoover!!!

CC.x


----------



## vicks67

Jo-oh dear! Sounds very painful but ever so slightly funny! I was just told i needed a dilapan-not sure whether it was on the basis of age or what. The second one wasn't too bad at all and i managed to while  way some time in the cafe, so if you've got mobile internet you can always spend time on FF which is what i did-sad I know! I'm working to day as well, not going to use the phrase quiet as a graveyard as I don't think thats a good metaphor when you wrk in a hospital!

MrsCC-lucky Brian! 

AFM-sipping ginger beer in the hope i stop feeling so sick! No other news really, next scan 12th.
Vicky


----------



## MissTI

Hi girls, 

Hope you all had a lovely xmas, mine was lovely and peaceful, just as I'd hoped!

Jo - good luck with your next cycle, hope it's in Jan as you planned.  Lucky you being in Valencia for xmas, hope the bruise is geting better.

Livity - spa sounds great!  Hope the wedding was wonderful!

Louise - good luck for hycosy tomorrow.

MrsCC - can't believe it took you so long to get back from Paris, what a nightmare!  Exciting that you'll have a private 12 week scan before your NHS one.  Yae for the last injction, xmas day must have been a bit scary, glad there was nothing to it, the 9th will come along so quickly, then you can relax.

Rex - lovely to see you posting on here.  Hope you had a lovely xmas.

Vicks - thanks hun, glad you had a lovely time, sounds like you had a bust time!  Yae for BB doubling in size!!!

Hello to the rest of the gang, not much happening with me, just one quick question girls, has anyone had NK cells and TNF tests done?  If so where and how much did they cost, just trying to work out if I should get them done at the clinic or elsewhere...
x
x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Vicks and Mrs CC - Thanks for the reassurance re dilapan - not feeling quite so concerned now and will go armed with books and ipod.  Does my DH need to go with me?  Think he would go a bit potty pacing up and down the waiting room for four hours!  Am currently taking a cocktail of vitamins etc and drinking gallons of water to prepare myself for round two.

Vicks - glad the scan went well - you must be feeling relieved

Miss Ti - really glad you and DH managed to get some relaxing time at Christmas.  Can't help you with the tests costs. Sorry.

Jo - hope the bruise is fading and that the wait for your hycosy isn't dragging.  Which protocol are you on?  Have you got your drugs sorted yet?

Louise xx


----------



## jo_11

Hey all,

Mrs CC:  What a lucky dog, all those biscuits; sounds like all his Christmases came at once today.  He looks sooo cute in the pic; I bet he gets away with murder    Whereabouts are you going to in the Wharf for your scan?

Vicks:  Hope the ginger beer's working... I've heard ginger helps with the icky feeling.  Glad your work's not like a graveyard  

Miss Ti:  Sorry, can't help with the tests either... there's bound to be a thread on here somewhere I suspect.

Louise:  I won't be taking DH with me for the DET/hycosy; he would be crawling the walls... actually, more likely falling asleep; that's what he always seems to do at CRGH!  I'm doing the vitamins/water thing too, although leaving it 'til NYD to stop the alcohol... that said, I'll probably only have a couple of glasses of the fizzy stuff.  I'll be on the short protocol and, yes, I've got my medication - got them through Central Homecare - they were brill, although I've got a box full of stuff; it's about a metre square!  I'm on a mix of clomid, menopur and gonal-f, punctuated with various other things inbetween.  Lawd knows how I'm going to remember what to take, when, and where to put it!

Well best get on.  I have a load of Christmas TV to catch up on; bliss!

Jo
x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Happy New Year!! May 2010 be a year of good things for us all, 

Jo- hope your nose is recovering- that sounds like the kind of thing I'd do! Good luck for your cycle, 

Vicks- fantastic scan news- good lukc for the next one, is that the discharging one V exciting, a little bit of sickness must be reassuring too!

Louise- good luck for starting your cycle- I hope it all goes smoothly, 

MissTi- I had all the tests done at CRGH and I know the total was over a £1000(ouch) but I can't remember the breakdown- I'm not at home right now so can't check bill but should be soon so will let you know individual test costs, Glad you had a relaxing christmas- how is Alex doing?

Mrs CC- can't wait to see the bump when we all meet up!

Jenny- fingers crossed that cyst has gone and you can go full steam ahead in jan- 

Rex- how's things?

Celia- hope you had a wonderful christmas sharing your news

24hrs, Mami, VM- hope bumps are progressing smoothly, 

We had a lovely christmas and my sisters wedding was magical- she looked stunning- all the bridesmaids fitted in their dresses (phew)and we got lots of comments about the fact we were all blond!! We were lucky in that the 28th was cold, sunny and crisp and beautiful, and it was a great day, 

The only downside was that C came down with what we thought was a UTI but turned out to be cellulitus in his leg- he started feeling dodgy at the wedding and the next day had a really high temperature which the UTI antibiotics was not helping and then i noticed his leg was bright red and swelling- we called thames doc and they came and prescribed different antibiotics- he's still in bed but on the mend- and luckily the extension my parents built was finished before christmas so we can stay here easily and C didn't have to travel while ill, - we're heading back to london tomorrow, 

have to say it was not the start to 2010 I'd hoped for but things can only get better! At least we avoided hospital and IV antibiotics as his leg is responding to the pills, 

I'm now thinking I want to wait till april and really lose some weight before going with our last frostie- and I'm going to try and stop thinking about IVF etc quite so much for a bit and focus on having fun and cathing up with people( obviously in a healthy non alcoholic way )- I want to keep in touch though so will be checking weekly- and using the Curves tracker feature to track my weight loss progress   I'll still be up for meet ups

Anyway that's my waffling finished for now- here's to a great 2010! 

lots of love

Kate x


----------



## Kellylou

Hi Girls

Just wanted to wish you all a very happy new year and send you lots of good luck for your treatments during 2010 and for those of you who are newly pregnant.

I don't post very often now but I do keep an eye on the thread and my old friends who supported me so much when I thought there was no hope and I would never have a baby.  

Just a few quick personals, Cecilia, absolutely made up for you on your BFP you have been through so much and fought so hard to get your treatment in America - what an amazing place.  Hoping that the next couple of weeks go quickly and without any dramas.  Wonderful news.

Miss Ti so sorry to hear about your miscarriage and that your DH is having to have more treatment.  Hoping for some much nicer news and things coming your way in 2010 - you really deserve this after all you have been through, you are such an inspiration with your positive attitude and the way that you handle things

Mami - fab news on a boy and a girl - am amazed they can tell so early, you've been through so much and am so glad that coming to London worked out for you.  Hope the rest of your pregnancy continues to go well

Mr BigFish - congrats on the birth of your daughters - lovely, lovely news

Livity, sending a truck load of baby dust your way - am sure 2010 will be the year for you

If Helen, Fozi, Rex, Paula are reading then a big hello and hope that you are all doing okay and had lovely xmases

Kellyxxx


----------



## Nikpix

Hi ladies,

I don't know many of you on here anymore but was just having a look to see if there was any news on the oldies! 

Cecelia - I'm so so so excited for you!! Amazing news, you must be exstatic after all you and your DH have been through! Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Mr Bigfish - Congratulations on the birth of your daughters! Am so happy for you, hope you are all enjoying being a family together and Mrs Fish is doing well!   

To all the others I knew from before, Fozi, Paula, Rex, Kellylou, Mackenzie and anyone else I have forgotten, I hope things have worked out for you all, and I also wish everyone else on here all the luck in the world with your treatment and that 2010 beings you the news you wish for.
UCH have given us the best present ever and I know it will happen for you all too!

Happy new year!

Love Nikki xxx


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

A very Happy New Year to you all - may 2010 bring lots of happy times.  Hope everyone enjoyed their NYEs.

Kate - glad the wedding went well and here's to a healthy new year after a bit of a difficult start for DH.

Jo - I know what you mean about remembering everything - I insisted on taking notes as the nurse was going through my prescription!

Well my Hycosy and DET was OK - although painful!  I think I actually made a squeal out loud at one stage.  I am going to have to have Dilapan, but on day 3 of my next cycle.  The doctor was rather brisk - think she must have been in a hurry to get finished for the day.  There was only me and two others in the there and no sign of any plush new refurbed waiting room.  Got my prescription and am going to get that sorted next week.  In my records it said that they a 'planning for GIFT' - Vicks and Claire - did they say the same to you both? - I know your profiles were broadly similar to mine in terms of AFC etc.  Also, did you use Menopur, Gonal F or a combination?  For some reason, I thought Dr R had said I was going to be on both due to my poor response to Gonal F last time, but my prescription is just for Menopur - but looks like a high dose!

Louise x


----------



## vicks67

Happy New Year!-Heres to lots of BFPs etc in 2010!
Louise-They mentioned GIFT to me because it looked like I only had 4 follicles, but it was something that was always going to be decided after egg collection when they knew what number of eggs I had. If they had only got 3 then they would have kept me under and done a laparoscopy and popped eggs and swimmers back together. In the end they got more than they had banked on. I had mixed GonalF and menopur and also clomid and then cetrotide to inhib ovulation. Do question it before you order your drugs. I'm not sure what difference the combination makes.

Kate-the wedding sounds fabulous, shame about Chris and the antibiotics, atleast he's on the mend. Think the whole weightloss thing sounds great, are you going to join a club?

Jo, MissT,mami, Rex, 24hours, polly, molly, jenny, mrs CC, VM and everyone else-Have a fab 2010 with lots of   !Heres to the next meet up!
Vicky


----------



## kdb

Hi girls, just popping in to wish everyone a stonking big Happy New Year 

[fly]        [/fly]

p.s. Hi Jo - I plan to have my first cons appt in Feb and start tx by May at the latest (after trip home to NZ). By the time I start tx you'll have your BFP I'm sure 

xoxo
kd


----------



## elvie

A slightly belated Happy New Year to everyone. 
Wonderful to see some more BFPs on here. 

Louises - sorry to hear the Hycosy etc was uncomfortable - I was squealing at mine too and felt a bit of a wuss. 

Am now waiting for the next cycle to start and about to order my Primulot and spray this week so I'm ready to go. 

Having a six week fitness session as I figure I'll have about that time until I have to start stimming and exercising might not be top of my priorities. What have all of you been doing to enhance your chances? We haven't done a fresh cycle for ages (did two FETs over a long period) and I've forgotten the main things to do beyond taking folic acid.


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girlies...

Happy New Year! Hope you all had a lovely Christmas.

Celia...Congrats         yet another christmas miracle!

Kate, glad your sister's wedding went well and sorry to hear about DH but glad he's on the mend now.

Vicks...am with you on the ginger beer...nairns stem ginger biscuits are also a good snack...ginger and lemon tea...can't complain though!

AFM...Was a bit worried that the OHSS started to settle down just after I tested but they said that was normal and nothing to worry about...swelling has gone down so I only look 3 months pregnant instead of 8 months!
1st scan on Wednesday can't wait but am quite nervous as well...just want to get it over and done with so we can progress to the next stage...it won't seem real until we see everything is ok. 
I know they say to count back from the first day of the last period even if you have had IVF but do they count this at the 1st scan or do they count from EC...am I 6 or 8 weeks pregnant at this scan?

Love to all Jo, MissT,mami, Rex, 24hours, Louise, Molly, Jenny, mrs CC and everyone else...


Polly x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Vicks - thanks for the info re GIFT - I suppose I will just have to wait and see how I respond.  Just feel a bit strange about having GIFT, maybe because I can't really find any other clinics who offer it or people who have had it.  Will just have to trust Dr R though! Am going to ring clinic and check re Gonal F/menopur tomorrow.  Can you remember what doses you were on?

Polly - glad the OHSS has gone away and you are feeling well.

Elvie - I have been drinking lots of water, stopped caffeine, cut right down on alcohol and will stop when I start stimming and am taking a cocktail of vitamins and minerals as recommended by Zita West.  Did acupuncture last cycle - not going to bother this time, just going to try and get as much sleep and time to relax as possible - easier said than done.  Planning to stick with yoga classes though. Any other tips gratefully received!

Hello to Kate, Mrs CC, Miss Ti, Jenny, Molly and everyone else.  

Quick question - have just been reading the 'cheap drugs' thread - did anyone have any success in getting their drugs from their GP?  Some of the girls on that thread say that their GPs were OK with prescribing the non-stimming drugs.  Is it worth a try?

Louise x


----------



## livity k

Hi Louise, 
My Gp was happy to prescribe things like oestrogen tablets, primolut,antibiotics etc(anything they might prescirbe for something else) but to be honest they are all the cheap ones and I don't think it made much difference after paying prescription costs, maybe a couple of quid, 

good luck with everything -when do you start stimming??

kate


----------



## Kittycat104

Thanks Kate - were you prescribed growth hormone too?  Seem to remember you mentioning this.  I have been prescribed it too and have just seen the price online!  Gulp!!  Is DH fully recovered now?

Start the primulot tomorrow - expect to start stimming when AF arrives in a fortnight or so.  Trying to think positive...

Louise x


----------



## livity k

Hi Louise, 

Yes I was prescribed growth hormone and yes nearly had heart failure in the chemist at the cost- get CRGH to work out exactly how much you need as it makes a big difference to the cost- I bought 10ml (??) and then 5ml and annoyingly then didn't need it all- as my EC came forward not sure if those were the amounts but that relative quantity- 

C is on the mend- still in bed as it keeps his legs warm and the circulation going but the antibiotics seem to be working - I think he's going to work from home this week, 

  that this is the tx for you and all will be happy in 6 weeks or so!  

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

Evening All,

Polly for my dates they counted 14 days back from transfer and then a further 4 days back because transfer had been 4 days post ovulation ie 18days before transfer. Infact that worked out as the first day of my last period but i guess for those that took longer to stim it might not. Hope that helps.

Kate-glad Chris is on the mend, working from home sounds like a good idea!

Louise-they also mentioned growth hormone to me as an option for the next cycle if we need it. Jolly expensive, I know! Mind i was quite looking forward to the side effect of weight loss but as I remeber you are quite slim anyway so probably not so important!

AFM-have spent this morning trying to get hold of some fragmin which i'm on instead of clexane. I ordered some from Boots but it didn't come in on time and so i didn't have a dose for tonight. Ended up going to the hopsital(where i work) and cajoling the on call pharmacist to dispense some on a private script-works out so much cheaper something like £8.63 for 10doses versus nearer £80 for clexane. Shame I can't do that all the time. As to how things are, intermittently feel sick. seems to be better if i lie in so hasn't been too bad the last few days, so much so that i have been worrying about my symptoms not being enough. Apart from sore boobs, not peeing much and not too tired. We'll see how things are tomorrow when back at work. Love to everyone, we'll have to start thinking about dates for our next meet up!
Vicky


----------



## elvie

With dates, it is right to do 14 days plus however many days your embies were at transfer. So for my ds I had a 5 day transfer so 14+5 meant 19 days was counted as the LMP day. 
I did have a few ridiculous conversations with midwives who just didn't get how I could be so certain about the date of conception which was a bit   of them!


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi girls....happy New Year!!!

Kate....I'm glad the wedding went well, it's such a lovely time of year to get married. Rubbish that C got ill though, glad he's on the mend.....I'm sure you're looking after him.

louise.....I'm sorry your hycosy etc was painful, mine was too. I didn't want to worry you though!! I think I found it the most painful and uncomfortable thing I had done there. I've got quite a high pain threshold and really didn't think it would hurt, but I was really squirming....the nurse was lovely and held my hand. When I went back to the waiting room I knew the lady sitting next to me and mark was going to have it next, so when he asked if it was ok I replied yes. Tears were stinging my eyes and when she got called in i could have burst into tears.
I never got gift mentioned to me, but they were unsure if they would even carry on with tx at one point cos of my poor response. I was on gonalf/menopur/cetrotide, I think it was 75gonal f and 3x menopur.
I didn't even try to get my drugs from my doctor, so sorry can't help there.

Elvie.....I just did the basic things while having tx. Cut out caffine & alcohol, upped my protein, drank 2lts of water a day(bottled), a large glass of milk (organic) and some pineapple juice. i didn't do acupuncture and I tried a relaxation cd, but hated it!! I'd rather relax by watching a CSI!!! Good luck with it all, if I think of anything else I'll let you know.

Jo....Thanks for the comment on Brian looking cute....he is and knows it! He's been mummy's baby for 3 yrs so will be a bit of a shock to him when these babies turn up!! Sorry it's dockland we are going to for our scan, My Ultra Baby, £75 for a 12wk scan which is a bit better than £150 at CRGH!!

Lollypop....Good luck for the scan this week hon.....I bet you can't wait!!!

Hope everyone had a great NYE. we went round to a friends, so it was fab to catch up with them all...and show off my ever expanding bump!!
I made it til 2am...which I thought was quite good considering that i get so tired and had to drive 45mins home, but of course M had his stupid drunken head on and thought I was being unreasonable....I'm not a fan of being with him when he's drinking and I'm not!!
Sat cannot come quick enough, I so want to have this scan and see that they are both still ok.
Just gonna book tickets for the baby show in london in feb....can't wait. I'll be 18wks then, and it would be great to know what we are having before we go....I'm gonna see what I can do to get a scan then!!
Just got to walk Brian then go and have bloods done ready for mw appointment on the 15th. Then I suppose got to take the tree down...well either today or tomorrow!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.
Love to all.

CC.x


----------



## jo_11

OMG...just sitting in the waiting room at CRGH waiting for my Hycosy and DET and just read CC's and Louise's posts.

Aaarrrggghhh!!

Scared, me? Yes! And dying for the loo too... Appointment's 20mins late.

Assuming I survive will post later how it went. In the meantime I'll just concentrate on not wetting myself.

Jo
x


----------



## livity k

Jo hope it went ok- I just remember it being mildly crampy so hope you felt like that too- 

K


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone and Happy New Year!

Polly if it helps CRMI calculate pregnancy from 14 days before EC, irrespective of when your AF actually was, as the standard cycle is 14 days to ovulation - confusing I know, I am now nearly 6 weeks pg officially despite only having ET on 12th December!

Good luck to everyone cycling in Jan     
feel a bit of a stalker on this board, as prob not coming back to CRGH for tx any time soon (will do FET at CRMI first and if successful then donate frozen eggs.....) hope you don't mind am still following all your stories and sending  

lots of love
C


----------



## MissTI

Hi Guys, 

Just a quickie to say that I don't think I'm going to be posting much for the time being.  DH has been very poorly, he was taken in to hospital on the 30th with severe head pains that turned out to be a brain hemorrhage.  He is doing much better, off the ventilator and talking to me, but we've got a long way to go.  Needless to say that ttc is on hold for now.  Wishing you all the luck in the world, I'll be back when I can.
x
x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Miss Ti - really sorry to hear DH is back in hospital.  I will be thinking of you and really hoping 2010 brings some much deserved happiness for you both.  xx

Jo - sorry I scared you re Hycosy - I am a real wuss with pain  - I should have made that clear.  How did you get on?  

Mrs CC - thanks for the tips re IVF.  I am drinking loads of water and trying to be very healthy.  I have read on some sites that you should avoid milk during IVF - any views?  Clearly it didn't do you any harm!  Its nice to hear you so excited about the scan and baby show.

Love to Kate, Vicky, Ceciliab, elvie xx

AFM - not much fun being back at work today.  Have been in a few days over Xmas but today was first 'real day' back.  Had got quite used to doing nothing much over the last two weeks.  And it was soooo cold.  Meant to get my drugs ordered and didn't have time in the end.  DH away for work tonight so looking forward to catching up on Sky plus and finishing off the cake I made this weekend.  Then that's the last of the unhealthy Christmas food gone and start healthy eating in earnest.

Shall we get a date in the diary for a meet up later in January?

Louise xx


----------



## Kittycat104

Kate - forgot to ask - did you find anywhere reasonable to get the growth hormone from?  Think I need 12 units.


----------



## livity k

MissTi, 

Huge hug    and masses of prayers for you and DH- glad he is talking to you again and fingers crossed he's out of hospital soon, 

I'm thinking of you both   

Kate x


----------



## livity k

Hi Louise-
i got it from grafton pharmacy on tottenham court rd but it was about £500+ for larger amount and maybe £ 300 for smaller- I hadn't really realised the big differences in cost of different pharmacy's at that point, I remember one of the things that confused me was that Ranieiri prescibed it in international units and the pharmacy had it in ml- 

Anyway either way I don't think it would be the cheapest place, 

good luck

Kate


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi girls,

Thanks for the advice re dates that makes me 7 weeks + 3 days...can't believe it.

Miss T...So so sorry about DH...you two have been through so much and it is so unfair...Will be praying for you both.      

Px


----------



## jo_11

Miss Ti - So sorry to hear your news; let's hope your DH is over the worst of it and on the road to recovery.  Whenever you're ready to post, we'll still be here  

Polly - Yey 7 weeks... it encourages me no end to keep hearing the BFPs.

Livity K - Yep, you were right, just a mild crampy feeling afterwards... at the time it was all fine, and I didn't wet myself which was a bonus  

Louise - Definitely get your medication elsewhere... when I was there today the nurse had some Primolut ready for me and I could see on the screen that they were going to charge £15 for it... I got mine through Central Homecare and they cost just £2.05.  Just shows you how much they add on!  As for my drug regime, I think they're bringing out the big guns - Menopur @ 75iu three times a day, Gonal F @ 225iu a day, plus Clomid @ 2 tabs a day for 5 days.  Apparently it won't be Clomid but something similar - the nurse said that was wrong on my prescription but she couldn't read Ranieri's writing but will check.

So yes, I'm all set to go now as the DET and Hycosy went fine; they only uncomfortable bit was holding a bladder-ful (sorry for TMI) for the hour my appointment was late.  I've even been given a provisional date for EC.. it'll be 3 Feb, give or take a day.  How exciting!

Jo
x


----------



## Kittycat104

Jo - glad it went OK.  I got a provisional EC date of 2 Feb so we are virtually tracking each other...


----------



## vicks67

Evening All,

MissT-so sorry to hear your news, have just texted you- hope that Alex makes a speedy recovery soon.

Jo-thats the regimen I was on with clomid and cetrotide, so heres hoping it does the trick!Glad hycosy not too bad, whens kick off?

Louise-I wouldn't go to the Grafton Pharmacy- I don't think they're that cheap-I'd ring round the usual suspects-ie central homecare etc.

Lollypop-7+3 thats excellent, good luck for the scan!

Mrs CC-know what you mean about being sober when all else are ******-no fun at all! What happens at the baby show? maybe I'll join if all ok.

Kate-hows Chris getting on? Have you started the new fitness regimen? I've managed to put on half a stone in the last 6 weeks! God knows what size I'll be at the end of this!

Hi to everyone else!
AFM-went to GP today to let them know am pg, apparently she writes to UCLH and they send me all the necessary appointments. Has printed out some info on Downs screening which is pretty scarey and after not making it through to 12 weeks , having an abnormal test and needing an amniocentesis is my worse fear!
Anyway love to everyone!
Vicky


----------



## jo_11

Hi all,

Vicky:  V exciting that you'll be signed-off shortly... yes, the next fear will be the tests I guess; my friend had a baby last year and was obsessed by it... when he came out (perfect I might add) she kept asking the nurse again and again if she was REALLY sure he didn't have Downs, to the point where the nurse was asking "No why, was he supposed to?"!  You'll be fine love.  I start my Primolut on Thursday, so it's all happening quite quickly.

Louise:  We will be close with the tx and EC, how exciting!  Sounds like I'll be just one step behind you; hopefully we'll bump into each other at some point, unless there's a Jan meet-uping on the cards??  What medication regime will you be on?

Mrs CC:  I guess it's going to be a bit difficult when the twins come along and Brian's suddenly loses a couple of places on your VIP (very important people/pets) list... the jealous older brother!  How come you have to have the scan privately; do they not do that as as a matter of course through the NHS?

Hi to everyone else 

Best get on.

Jo
x


----------



## jo_11

Hello, me again… Just sitting here at work with nothing better to do (ahem) than think about the upcoming treatment.  I was just wondering, what did you girls do about being picked up from EC/ET?  There doesn’t seem to be any parking remotely near CRGH; did you have to walk round to the car park in Judd Street, or get your DHs to ‘hazard light’ the car outside for you, or maybe there’s another option??

x


----------



## Mrs.CC

Afternoon girls,

Misst.....So sorry to hear all thats going on with you....I'm thinking of you, take care.

Vicks.....The baby show is basically a show full of baby stuff. So you can have a look round and see the things that you are thinking of buying!!
i can't wait....I'm actually surprised that Mark has agreed to come with me, but he seems to be looking forward to it!!

lollypop....bet you're looking forward to your scan tomorrow....it's so exciting!!

Jo....Ha ha I know jelous older brother indeed....i think he'll be packing up his toys & gravy bones & asking to go & live with nanny!!
I've got my first nhs scan through but it's not til just over 14wks....and I'm paranoid so wanted one at 12wks just top check they are both still there (silly I know, but I can't help it)
I had my EC on a sat so Mark drove and parked in the car park in judd st then when we left he went and got the car and I waited for him outside. I felt absolutey fine after EC though. ET was a week day so we got a train up there and Mark ordered a cab from our local firm to pick us up...again we were being very paranoid....he even told the driver to drive slowly and carefully especially over any humps!! I think we thought they would dislodge somehow...ha ha, it's silly to think it now, but at the time you're terrified of everything.
Sorry I scared you about the hycosy etc....i'm glad yours wasn't too bad, maybe I was just being a wimp that day.....and to think I'm gonna give birth to twins....arghhhhh!!!

Hi to everyone else.

CC.x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Mrs CC - know what you mean about being so paranoid after ET.  I travelled home from my last one on the tube and keep thinking all the wobbling would dislodge the embryo.  Think I might treat myself to a taxi home this time - not sure I fancy the walk back to the tube.  Jo - not sure where you live, but by the time you have paid the congestion charge, its probably not much more to get a taxi.

Jo - its very easy to spend a lot of time thinking about treatment isn't it!  I am trying not to get too obsessed but I am not sure how successful I will be.  I started my primulot on Monday - think I am on the same protocol as you with Gonal F/menopur/clomid etc - no down regging.  Also have to have some hideously expensive growth hormone - not sure what it does, but I hope its worth it.  Sure our paths will cross in the waiting room at some stage!  

Polly - lots of luck with the scan tomorrow - let us know how you get on

Vicks - I can imagine getting pregnant is just the start of the worries - must be so many new worries to think about now.  When is your next scan?

Jenny - where are you?  I think you were supposed to start superovulation tomorrow - is it going ahead?

Hello to everyone else around.

AFM - Day 2 of primulot for me!  Trying to get in the right frame of mind for stimming.  Having very busy time at work though so need to try and handle that better over next few weeks, although not sure how I am actually going to manage this.  Have told my boss I am having IVF and whilst he is sympathetic, he understandably has no idea about how stressful it all is, so not sure what it is going to be like over the next few weeks.  He is new boss, so he wasn't around for the first cycle.  Thinking of showing him the protocol so he understands when I will and won't be at work - think it will be better that way then he won't think I am skiving and therefore I will be less stressed.  AM supposed to be off to St Helier tomorrow for my NHS appointment - this is to get me to the start of the NHS IVF waiting list.  With all this snow forecast, not sure how realistic this is!  

Louise xx


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hey Louise,
Where do you live?
Just noticed your going to St.Helier.....I used to live in Carshalton, only moved to Greenwich when I met mark!

CC.x


----------



## Kittycat104

Live in Balham - so not particularly close to St Helier but that's where Wandsworth PCT refer to.  Much prefer CRGH though!  Waiting list is about 2 years though so hopefully we won't ever get to the top but will be pg by then!


----------



## jo_11

Louise,

Yes,  I suspect we will cross paths at some point then.  I wonder what your growth hormone thing does... and now of course I’m wondering why I’m not on it.. am I missing out??!!

Hmm, taxi home isn’t really an option for me as I live in Reading, so about 40 miles or so.  I’m sure we’ll work something out; DH isn’t usual averse to illegal parking, let’s just hope the clampers aren’t out.

Hope it all goes well with your boss... mine’s OK about things, just gets a bit embarrassed if I go into too much detail (which I find rather amusing - last week he went bright red when I was moaning about all the 'fcuking tests' and he heard 'fcuking-tests'   ).  I’m quite lucky at work; they actively support fertility treatment and so I get 20 days a year in addition to holiday, should I need it.  

You asked a little while ago what people are doing during tx.  I’m cutting out alcohol and caffeine, doing the usual gym 3 x week but lower impact stuff.  I’m taking the Zita West tablets, as well as supplementing with a multi-vitamin, anti-oxidants plus omega oils.  I’m also doing acupuncture and trying to add a teaspoon of wheatgrass, spirulina and maca into my food during the day.  Oh dear, I sound a bit obsessive, don’t I?!

Good luck with getting to St Helier tomorrow... just looked out of the window and we’ve got about 15cm of snow and it’s coming down the size of cotton wool balls, yikes!  I'm glad I've just seen your post between you and Mrs CC - I thought you were meaning St Helier in Jersey, doh  

Hi to everyone else – sorry this is a bit of a ‘me, me, me’ post but just getting excited about the upcoming cycle!

Jo
x


----------



## Snow Flake

Hi everyone

Saw lots of discussion on where to buy the drugs, for me Ferring (also know as Health Care at Home) were the cheapest and have been fantastic - they also do evening deliveries which was handy for me. 

In terms of what else I did - like Jo i think I went a little overboard!! But heres my list:

Fresh Wheatgrass shot every morning during treatment 
Zita West Vits
Zita West DHA
Zinc
Vit E
Royal Jelly
Co E Q10
Listened to the Zita West meditation CD every day and did visualisation / deep breathing 
Kept tummy warm from the day I started stimming (used cura heat period pads during the day and hot water bottle at night) - stopped from day of IUI
Had acupuncture at Zita West (expensive but they are great)
Had pineapple (inc the core) for 5 days from the day of IUI

I also didn't do ANY exercise from about 2 weeks before downregging and haven't done any since - beforehand I did 3 sessions a week minimum and ran a couple of half marathons. Have decided only to do long walks and swimming now.  

Not sure what, if any, of this helped but i did feel like i was giving it my best shot...

Best of luck to you all and stay positive!


----------



## jo_11

Hi Snow Flake,

Thanks for your list... the big question: did it work??  

I'm also using the Cura Heat pads; I always seem to be cold (and my acupuncturist tells me this is a bad thing), so these work really well.  I buy them in bulk from www.chemistdirect.co.uk and then slap them on either my tummy or my back, or sometimes both, depending on how cranked up the air con is at work.

Jo
x


----------



## Snow Flake

Hi Jo

Yes - it did work!! Am about 5 weeks 4 days    Am feeling very lucky!

I just needed to feel like i had tried everything possible so that if it didnt work i wouldnt think there was something i should or could have done....


----------



## jo_11

Oh wow, BIG congrats... I continue to be encouraged by all the BFPs through CRGH, makes me feel I'm in safe hands.  I think I'm like you, so much of this seems out of my control (and I'm such a control freak), I just feel the need to do everything I possibly can... short of doing some kind of fertility dance I think I'm almost there.  Oh and I have now added pineapple to my list for post transfer - a few people seem to have done this; not sure why.  

Jo
x


----------



## kdb

Congrats Snowflake!  (great name btw )

Can I ask you (and Jo) whereabouts you get the wheatgrass from?

Jo - I am also dx 'cold' and my feet are usually like icicles.  Your acu prob told you this already but there are some good warming / nourishing foods to include in your diet - and try to avoid cold / raw foods and cold drinks (esp during cold weather).  If you google "tcm warming foods" you'll find lots of ideas.

thx
kd


----------



## jo_11

kd: I get powdered wheatgrass from http://www.tree-harvest.com/ - you can't order onilne but you can ring up for a brochure, or just order the wheatgrass. Smallest bag is 100g for £5, largest (although probably a little excessive) is 1kg for £36. They also do 250g and 500g bags.

For fresh wheatgrass I often go into Crussh for a shot (£1) - they've got quite a few branches in London and do wonderful soups/stews.

Thanks for the tip about Googling foods - yes, my acupuncturist keeps nagging me about cold stuff - apparently I've also got a blood deficiency so, until tx starts I'm taking 16 tablets a day after each meal to try and counteract the cold/blood thing. It's exhausting really isn't it?!

x


----------



## Snow Flake

LOL - yes the name is pretty appropriate for today! Although i am in london and even though it is snowing it isnt settling  

I actually moved from CRGH as i wanted at least one go at IVF to satisfy myself...does that sound weird? As it turned out the IUI worked anyway. I do think that you just need to be treated by someone you have faith in and who has faith in you too  

We actually sound very similar...i am "cold" too and am constantly complaining about being cold! I was told to never eat anything cold unless it was combined with something hot. So if you have a salad have a soup or jacket potato with it.  This is what i read about the pineapple thing!

Pineapple may help assist embryo implantation because it contains bromelain. This proteolytic enzyme breaks down proteins that can inhibit embryo implantation. For this reason it is often recommend you consume a whole, organic pineapple after ovulation or embryo transfer. Don't avoid eating the core as it has the highest concentration of Bromelain.
IVF cycle: Slice up a whole, fresh, organic pineapple into five equal portions. Consume one portion daily for five days, beginning on the day of your embro transfer.
IUI cycle: Slice up a whole, fresh, organic pineapple into five equal portions. Consume one portion daily for five days, beginning on the day of your IUI.

Note: Be careful not to start consuming pineapple too early in the cycle. Beginning to consume pineapple BEFORE the recommended days above can actually affect your vaginal and cervical mucus pH, making it more acidic. Increased acidity can actually DECREASE your chances of conceiving. 

For the wheatgrass we have a juice bar near work that does fresh shots and i also go to Crush like Jo.


----------



## kdb

I'm in Ealing Snow Flake and it's gotten quite heavy - looks very pretty, but I think I'll be walking to the gym instead of driving!

Thanks for the tips girls, will check out the wheatgrass and also maca.  Just read that the latter can help increase libido  

Ooh Jo - I am blood deficient too, and have been taking powdered herbs on and off for a year whenever I've not been on fert meds.  When are you seeing your acu next?  I've made an appt with mine tomorrow and hope she can held shrink my pesky cyst.  We'll have to keep comparing notes!  (Mine isn't a big fan of fert tx which sometimes makes me feel a bit torn but I am trying to find a happy medium between complementary and conventional tx.)

thx again!
kd

OMG SF I've just noticed your signature... you got a BFP on Christmas Day?!!!  How amazing!!


----------



## Lollypop72

Hi Girls,

Well went for my first scan today and everything was fine...a relief for DH and I as we have been a little tense to say the least. It was a good size but the heartbeat was a little on the slow side though within the normal range...they want me to go in for another scan in 10 days to see if it speeds up...I think if it is anything like it's mother it was just having a nap...all I seem to be able to do at the moment is sleep!

Went for a good long walk on the heath in the snow today...the first excerise I have done since the egg collection due to the OHSS. It felt really good...though I managed to fall over 3 times luckly in deep snow so I didn't hurt myself!

Well Louise...my regime for pre IVF:

No caffine
No alchohol
Good preg multivit including v. important 400mg folic acid
7 spirulina caps per day
Lots of healthy food and dark green veg.
Protien and lots of it!
Acupuncture once a week, after egg collection to encourage healing, and directly before and after ET she came to my house and did me at home.
Warm food, soups are good if you are a cold person like we all seem to be. Hot water bottles are good, but stop after ET (don't put heat pack on belly after ET even if you have cramps)
1 hour walking per day
45 mins yoga per day
V. important cut stress at work if you can. I have a very stressful job and in the end I had to tell them straight up having a family is my main priority right now and I need unpaid leave...I worked mornings and had afternoons off...ended up getting as much done anyway as I just cut the chatting. 
Oh...and 2 litres of water a day...

I think probably the thing that made the most difference was cutting back on the work...you don't realise how stressful IVF is without having to deal with real life as well! If you can wrap yourself in cotton wool...do it!

Anyway...good luck!

Poll x


----------



## Kittycat104

Hello all

Thanks for all the IVF regime advice.  I am taking a lot of vits and minerals - does anyone know if there are any you need to stop taking during stimming/EC/ET?  Am drinking 2 litres water a day, eating lots of protein and will start on the milk (although might have to cheat and mix it with some sort of milkshake flavour for taste - blame it on being milk monitor, age 5, but I can't stand milk on its own).  I walk to and from work each day and do yoga, so think that covers that bit.  I had acupuncture last time, don't think it did much for me, so not going to bother this time, but just going to try and relax as much as poss.  Have bought some wheatgrass from Waitrose - haven't managed to face drinking any yet - it looks revolting, but will force myself when stimms start.  Think that about covers everything.  Its exhausting, isn't it!

BTW, I thought it was selenium in the pineapple which aids implementation.  I have been taking selenium tablets.  Have I got it wrong?

Jo - thanks for the tip re heat pads - am going to buy some now.  I could do with some today.  Am freezing wrapped up in a blanket with the heating on full.  Very impressed with the additional 20 days you get if you need it.  Am quite keen to take the 2 weeks off post ET.  Is this a mad idea?  Will I go stir crazy?  In terms of the growth hormone, I have googled it and I think some research suggests it increases egg quality in women with low AFC and AMH.  You probably haven't been prescribed it as your stats are quite a bit better than mine.  So the only thing I think you are missing out on is spending more money!  Although, Vicky does say it has a weight loss effect which is a nice side effect.

Polly - really glad the scan went well.  What do the spirulina caps you recommended do?

Snowflake - thanks for the PM and the advice.

Hello to everyone else.  Hope you are all keeping warm and safe in this freezing weather xxx

AFM - Made it to St Helier this morning only to discover I had got confused with dates and turned up on the wrong day!  Anyway, got rather emotional after my battle through the snow and prompted by the fact that the prenatal and assisted conception unit waiting rooms are all in one area (really helpful queuing up next to hordes of women about to give birth), that they took pity on me and squeezed me in to see the doctor.  So I am now on day 1 of the NHS waiting room and she gave me some clomid.  One less drug to buy!

Louise x


----------



## missmunro

Hello Ladies

Just popped in to read your news and wish everyone the best of 2010. Congrats to the BFPs and good luck for those still waiting, esp Jenny, Kate, Rex, KD, MissTi ... So sorry to read about your DH MissTi, I am thinking of you both.

I am still in travel mode, working hard, just got back from a nice couple of days holiday in the snow in Germany. But ready to get back to a healthy, baby-friendly diet, so will be reading all your tips; will also be thinking about putting things into place for adoption application.

Not sure that I will go back to CRGH. There were so many gaps, I feel that they just pay a lot less attention to IUI than IVF, and will be writing a letter to them to explain why I was disappointed with the treatment and will not be continuing them.

Happy new year everyone, let 2010 be the year for us all!

mm


----------



## sweetdreams73

Hello lovely ladies, a very belated happy new year and hope you all had lovely xmas

MissTi - so sorry about your DH    .     he gets better real soon

Kate - glad that your sisters wedding went great and all was lovely.

Mrs CC - Hope you and double bump doing great 

Miss Munro - Sorry to hear you wont happy with your TX at CRGH, hope you find what you are looking for elsewhere xx

Vicks -    that all goes great for your next scan  

Lollypop - glad all great with your scan  

louises -    that all goes great for your cycle and you get a BFP  

jo -     that all goes great for your cycle too and you also get a BFP 

snowflake - many congratulations very happy for you   

AFM - we had a lovely xmas but I got a stinking flu virus couple of days after Xmas so was feeling really bad for a week, getting over it all now, just got a cough left.   AF arrived today so I am booked in tomorrow for a day 2 scan to check that the cyst has gone and to start injections..  I am a bit miffed though as Mr Serhal said book a day 3 scan and start injections yet when I tried to book with reception they said that I couldnt start the injections at a weekend.. so hope its going to be ok to start injections on day 2 not day 3..... Just hope and    the cyst has gone and then I can at least start 

hello to kdb, vm, 24hours, mami, auntybetty, mami, fozi, rex and everyone else lots of   

lots of love
Jennyxxxx


----------



## Snow Flake

Hi everyone and thanks for all your good wishes 

Louise - just noticed you are in Balham...me too! should meet for a starbucks some time (decaff of course!)

I think that its brazil nuts for the selenium - i have been having 2 or 3 a day. I thought this was a good tips sheet when i read it 
www.thebridgecentre.co.uk/.../Bridge%20-%20Preparing%20for%20IVF.pdf

Lollypop72 - great news about the scan

kdb - we had a faint positive on Christmas day which of course was the best Christmas present ever...then did 3 more tests over the next couple of days to be sure. still doesn't seem real yet!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mrs.CC

Hi Girls,

Missmunroe.....Great to hear from you, glad you've had a nice break away from the baby rollercoaster!!
Sorry to hear that you weren't happy with CRGH, I hope you find what you are looking for...it's great that you are looking into adoption, I wish you all the best with it. Are you against having ivf as opposed to iui??

Snowflake....Hello to you...when is your first scan? Bet you can't wait!!

Sweetdreams.....Sorry to hear you've been unwell hon....how rubbish. It's all go for you now, how you feeling?? I'm sure it's fine to start jabs on 2nd day.

Louise.....Poor you actually getting to the hosp then finding you had the wrong day!! At least they squeezed you in. I know what you mean about the waiting rooms, I've had a few appointments at my NHS hosp to get on the waiting list, and I rememebr feeling really depressed sittting in the waiting room with a lot of teenage mums and heavily pg women waiting for their scans, thinking all the while this is great when I can't even have children!!!

Lollypop....Congrats on the scan hon...glad it was all ok. I'm sure bubs was just having a lazy day!!
I know what you mean about always being tired, the first few months are awful. I'm 12wks on sat and still really tired!!

Well it's just started snowing here again so not going anywhere. Our road is a slight slope and it's really icy so can't get the car out and my mum and hubby think I'm far to clumsy especially now I'm pg to be allowed to walk anywhere, so I feel like I'm on house arrest!!
Poor dog hasn't even been for a walk cos our park is a short car journey away, not that he's that bothered....he's curled up on the sofa as I type....snuggling with mummy!!
just hope I can get to my private scan on sat....i want to see them again!!

Hi to everyone else, love to all.

CC.x


----------



## livity k

Hi Everyone, 

Sweetdreams, glad you are on the mend- proper flu is rubbish isn't it,    that the cyst has vanished, 

MissMunro- good to hear from you -good luck with finding the right clinic for you- you have to feel happy to go into tx I think,

Lollypop- that's exciting about your scan- I can well imagine the tension that must build before it, 

Mrs CC- fingers crossed for the weather easing to get to your scan on sat- how exciting, I would def stay put I felt like a 90yr trying to walk on the ice this am, 

Molly how are you doing hun? 

Snowflake, hello and congrats- am confused did you have your IUI at CRGH ir did you move?? I'm based in clapham and work in Balham one day a week- 

Louise, Jo- you must be getting so excited I have everything crossed for you both- 

KDB- good luck as well, 

Vicks- not long till next scan- hope sickness not too bad, 

MissTi- if you are reading big hug, 

This week have started my health kick- have felt pretty motivated so far and have done exercise videos each day or long walk, Have been eating low GI as well, 
Bonus this morning I noticed I'd done my belt up one tighter without realising which is good, less bonus a girl offered me her seat on the train- although I think this was because I had my cardigan knotted at waist level under my fleece- giving a definite bump whoops   do you think that's deeply psychological??   Fingers crossed by next winter it will be a real bump...
C is on the mend but still working from home to keep his foot up,

lots of love to everyone,

Kate x


----------



## jo_11

Hey all,

Snowflake:  Yes, we do seem to be similar, including having the toy boys!   

kdb:  Thanks for the PM; hope your acupuncturist can get rid of that pesky cyst.

Kate:  Glad hubby's on the mend.  I wouldn't think too much about the girl giving up her seat, I'm sure it was the mass of layers you had on and, hey, at lest you got a free seat - not to be sniffed at!

Polly:  Glad your first scan went OK, that's a weight off your mind.  I agree with trying to reduce the stress at work; I'm trying to push it further down my priority list.  I have a presentation to do on Tuesday and I'd normally be stressing like mad but thankfully I'm OK and have just decided to write the slides and see what comes out of my mouth on the day - what's the worst that could happen??

Louise:  Glad your visit to the hospital wasn't wasted.  Re wheatgrass, I actually like the taste.  As for time off, if you feel 2 weeks off would suit you, then do it; you can always cancel your holiday and go in I suspect.  

Miss Munro:  Sorry you had a bad experience at CRGH; compared to LFC I've found them absolutely wonderful but each person's experience is individual.  I think it's really good you're going to give feedback - a lot of people don't bother, but how else are they going to improve?  I wish you all the best for 2010.

Sweetdreams:  Fingers crossed the cyst has gone and you can start stimming    Having looked up cysts for kdb in my 'healing with whole foods' book, apparently turmeric should help them shrink - curry tonight??

Mrs CC:  I'm sure you'll be OK for the scan on Saturday, they have no snow in Canary Wharf!  I'm still stuck at home; we've got 25cm of snow.  My house backs onto playing fields though, so I've spending my working from home days watching people take their dogs to play in the snow... they have to jump through it, it's hilarious, especially with the more vertically challenged dogs, they disppear... Brian would love it!

Vicks:  How's it going??

AFM, other than getting cabin fever at home I started with my primolut tablets today, so am all set to start stimming in a couple of weeks.

 to anyone I've missed.

Jo
x


----------



## Mami78

hi girl
it has been a while i didnt logg 
i want to wish u all a happy new year, may 2010 brings u everything u want, may all the pregos hold their babies and may all those who are waiting get their BFP with twins.

Missti: am really sorry hun, may God give u all the strength both of u and may DH soon be as healthy as ever
cecilia: so happy for u, i had a feeling its gonna work... i hope u will be having twins 
vicks: so happy that the scan was ok and baby boy is good 
lollypop: congrats on the heartbeat, dont worry it will get stronger 
SD: good luck with this cycle, hope this year will start with a good blessing
Mrs CC: how is ur pregnancy going feeling nauseated very soon u will know the sex 
24hrs, VM: how are u? long time no hear? did u get to know the sex

hi to everyone else i forgot
AFM: all is fine so far, i am 17w 2days and the new thing is that both babies appeared to be boys in my scan 4 days ago  no girl... DH is quite excited and he started planing things with them, fishing, carting etc...


kisses to everyone


----------



## ceci.bee

Hi everyone just popping in

Mami - wow    amazing congrats - did you have a sneaky wish for a girl? so happy DH is excited about it all

Jenny     for your scan tomorrow

MissT    thinking of you hun

Kate good luck with your health kick hun - can't wait until someone legitimately gives me a seat on the tube - currently am just a bloated tum of lard!

Fozi - have you dropped off the radar hun??

Good luck to all cyclers in Jan/Feb, and congrats again to all the BFPs!

lots of love
C


----------



## EBC

Hello to everyone. Found this site when we were trying IUI, but hubby and I have decided to go straight onto IVF. We have done lots of research and all roads led to UCH. I have my first appointment next week. 

Any initial advice or words of wisdom??


----------



## livity k

Hi EBC-

Welcome, good luck with your intial appointment- no real words of wisdom but maybe take a notebook to write down things so you can remember after, maybe also brainstorm questions you have before and write them down, I always find consultations go quickly and I forget things, 

join us on this thread as you go through your treatment, it is really helpful

Kate x


----------



## Mami78

cecilia: thanks for ur congrats... frankly i wanted a girl  but its ok, as long as the babies are ok, i am happy, this is what matters... next time we can get 2 girls 
when is ur scan?


----------



## kdb

EBC!  My (unfortunate) IUI cyst buddy - fancy seeing you here!  As Kate said, write everything down, and question anything you don't understand (the Drs won't think you're dumb)... but don't worry if you do forget anything - the girls on FF can help, as can the nurses.  Hope your AF pain has gone (along with the cyst).  All the best for IVF honeybee   Let us know how your appt goes.  

Hi MM - glad you're back, I missed you!  Glad you managed a few days of holidays in amongst all the work.  Belated happy new year xoxo

Hi Louise - pineapple has both bromelain and selenium, although as SD mentioned brazil nuts are the best source of selenium (max 6/day, 2-3 is optimum).

Happy snow day to everyone else!
xoxo


----------



## livity k

Mami- sorry forgot to say congrats on your news of two boys- can you imagine how cheeky they could be!! 

enjoy the rest of your pregnancy- are you showing a lot yet?

Kate x


----------



## vicks67

Hi on this chilly evening!

Mami-lovely to hear from you, bet you're not snow bound like the rest of us! Glad both babies are doing well, two boys-imagine the chaos! Atleast they will play well together.

Kate-I too have been walking very tentatively on the ice-petrified of falling over-look like a 100year old Michelin man! Don't worry about girl on bus, have had a number of people ask me if I'm pregnant, before I actually was.I'm even bigger now!

Jo-yeah to the primulut! It so exciting starting off, this could be the cycle-and lets hope it is!

Mrs CC-Lucky old Brian! I'd stay put as well, its treacherous out there! Good Luck with your scan!

Cecelia-any sympts yet? Whens your scan?

MM-nice to hear from you-travels sound Fab-hope you find a clinic that suits you better than CRGH and good luck with all your endeavours!

Louise-you sound as if you've got everything covered-You just have to feel that you're doing everything you can, so you don't berate yourself if things don't work out. Lots of PMA coming your way!

SnowflakeI'm Streatham Hill, so not that far from you either! How you feeling?

EBC- I agree with the other girls, go with the questions you want to ask, and ask everything no matter how simple. They sometimes assume knowledge where it isn't because so many people have had cycles before and you quickly become an expert! I've been very pleased with CRGH.

Polly-congrats on you little heart beat! How you feeling?

AFM-9weeks today-indigestion city-belching away on the sofa (TMI)! DH gone out to DJ in some club in Shoreditch-rather him than me, I'm all cosy!
Thought I'd put forward some catch up dates-how about 21st or 28th Jan? or any other dates in those weeks!
Vicky


----------



## livity k

Hi All,
21st or near there would suit me as we're off on holiday early on 29th- can't wait!! 
Thanks Vicks for getting us organised!

Kx


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=223319.new#new


----------

